# Intense-reifen als Allrounder



## Downhoehl (17. Januar 2008)

Ich bin jetzt doch recht neugierig auf die Intense-Reifen geworden und will nun einen aus der FRO-Lite-Serie testen, nur welchen   

Suche ihn als Allrounder für trockene bis leicht feuchte Untergründe. 
Dachte da an den 909er! Hat schon jemand mit ihm Erfahrungen sammeln können oder kann mir einen anderen empfehlen?


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. Januar 2008)

ja, 909 oder Intruder (entscheiden sich kaum, der Intruder ist noch mehr für feuchte, tiefe böden)

bekomme morgen einen 2,35 Intruder für meinen DHler, dann weiss ich mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. Januar 2008)

ist der FRO-Lite nicht das genaue gegenteil eines allrounders? 
daher ja auch der name...


----------



## Downhoehl (18. Januar 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ist der FRO-Lite nicht das genaue gegenteil eines allrounders?
> daher ja auch der name...



Ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen, das ich ihn als Allrounder auf dem DH-Bike brauche,sprich für unterschiedliche Untergründe und nicht als "Tourenreifen"...

Aber ich glaub der DH_RYDA hat gewusst auf was ich hinaus will


----------



## DH_RYDA (18. Januar 2008)

eins muss man noch sagen: selbst die 2Ply-Reifen haben ein weit dünnere Karkasse, al z.B. Maxxis. hab vor 2 Monaten eine DH Fro bekommen, mit dem hatte ich gleich mal 2 platten. (sonst in den letzten jahre vielleicht 2).

fahr sehr viel am Grazer Hausberg, dem Schöckl. (austragungsort der DH-EM 2003). da gibts extrem viel spitze steine, losses geröll. also ein absolute teststreck für reifen. also wenn du mehr solche strecken fährst, wäre ein 4play sinnvoller, oder du muss den 2ply mit relativ viel druck fahren.
(bin aber auch relativ schwer 86 kilo nackisch, also schätzomativ 95 kilo mit ausrüstung). unter 2,4 bar kann ich auf dem kurs mit einem 2play nicht gehen.

wenn du einen Fro Lite nimmst, der hat dann glaub ich nur SinglePly.....
also gut überlegen, das ganze!


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Januar 2008)

fro lite hat doubleply
der normale fro hat 4ply zumindest wenn wir vom dh reden.

fahre derzeit auch den 4ply. aufgrund der übelst steifen karkasse kannste den auch mit wenig druck fahren und hast damit auch nen recht guten gripp.
hab den dh fro lite noch 2 mal im keller liegen und 
der edge also auch der zero sind unterwegs.
evtl wäre auch der edge fro lite was für dich:



			
				intensetires.com schrieb:
			
		

> The Edge is designed to perform in intermediate conditions. Especially effective when open terrain is dry and the woods are wet, this tire was designed for extra compliance on slippery wet rooted rocky trails. Multiple notched knobs all over the tire provide a soft feel with tons of "Edges" that bite into intermediate soil and give this tire its name. Ramped center knobs lower rolling resistance and add knob stability under hard braking. The new 2 ply foldable tire will save you over 295 grams per tire while keeping you on route with the S 50 Sticky Rubber Compound.


----------



## DH_RYDA (18. Januar 2008)

ah jetzt check ist des.......die DualCompound gibts als SinglePly.
da DH DC LITE wiegt nur 890g!!!

ich werd mir glaub ich einen Sys4 für mein Tourenbike shoppen....sieht gut aus


----------



## Downhoehl (19. Januar 2008)

@ DH_RYDA: Ich müsste wenn ich wieder in daheim bin bei gut 75Kg nackig liegen, zusammen mit den Latexschläuchen müsste ich die 2-Ply schon auch mit 2,0bar fahren können, ich teste das einfach wie weit ich runter gehen kann.

@bachmayeah: Du fährst also gerade den DH, wie zufrieden bist du mit dem?


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. Januar 2008)

ja 2 bar is übrigens mindestdruck beim 2ply.......bei mir hats nicht geklappt..

i double flatted like chris k


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Januar 2008)

ich bin normal zufrieden  liegt aber wohl daran, dass der reifen nciht unbedingt für die witterung ausgelegt ist.


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. Januar 2008)

ich glaub ich werd mir in zukunft auch den 4ply holen....wiegt zwar wahrscheinlich richtung 2kilo pro stück aber für Schöckl-moschen is das egal..
dafür kann man wahrscheinlich mit ultralight schläuchen fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (19. Januar 2008)

Intense DH FRO	             1746
Intense DH FRO Lite	1376
beide in 2,5


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. Januar 2008)

danke....ich sag mal wenn man den 2play mit dicken schlächen fahren muss bzw. den 4 play mit ganz dünnen, müsste es annähernd gleich sein..

1,8 kilo.......das is hald ein männerreifen, nix für mädchen...


----------



## teatimetom (19. Januar 2008)

hi,
iteressiere mich auch für die intense reifen , hört man ja viel gutes..

kenne die maxxis und schwalbe 2 ply karkassen , die schwalbe sind ja etwas dünner als die maxxis 


kann man die schwalbe und die intense 2-ply karkassen vergleichen ?

sind die noch viel dünner, dann hab ich ja wieder dauernd platten..


17xx g sind mir zuviel, 15xx von nem maxxis 2.7 fahren sich schon übel

zu welchem reifen würdet ihr mir raten als minion / muddy marry allround reifen fahrer

FRO , FRO liteserie 

oder Ex ?

danke


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. Januar 2008)

inwiefern allround?touren oder mehr dh?


----------



## fx:flow (19. Januar 2008)

als allroundreifen fernab des bergabfahrens würde ich meine 909 fro lite -keeeinesfalls- empfehlen. der rollwiderstand is schon ziemlich hoch.


----------



## teatimetom (19. Januar 2008)

äh vergesse ich immer - 
allround heisst bei mir er soll die ganzen bikepark bedingungen mit machen 

nasss trocken aber nur bergab - roll wiederstand ned so schlimm - aber gewicht wäre ein faktor 

@fx:flow wie schauts bei fro lite mit platten aus ?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (19. Januar 2008)

hab die erst seit ein paar tagen. kann ich noch nix dazu sagen.

gewicht knapp über 1200g pro stück, und das bei faltreifen..


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Januar 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> 1,8 kilo.......das is hald ein männerreifen, nix für mädchen...


 
im hinerkopf behalten, dass es sich um DH-Reifen handelt und keine city-schlampen...  
kommt halt auch immer auf den boden an.. für winterberg reicht wohl ein 2,35er in single ply oder eben 2ply sicherlich aus. für andere strecken wie wildbad oder ggf. auch hier am haustrail hat man aufgrund der steine mim 2 ply oder eben 4 ply sicherlich mehr und längeren spaß.


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. Januar 2008)

bin gerade meinen haus dh gefahren. hab experimentös den DH Fro 2ply 2,5 draufgepackt an mein 6.6 und siehe da - er passt sogar hinten rein...

war irrsining matschig, aber der DH geht als drockereifen trotzdem sehr sehr gut...hat mich echt überrascht..


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Januar 2008)

Der 909er ist als Allrounder super.
Ich würde aber am HR die Dualcompund- Mischung nehmen. Die FRO- Mischung ist recht schnell runter. Schneller als GG von Schwalbe.


----------



## Cyrix (20. Januar 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Der 909er ist als Allrounder super.
> Ich würde aber am HR die Dualcompund- Mischung nehmen. Die FRO- Mischung ist recht schnell runter. Schneller als GG von Schwalbe.



genau so habe ich mir die bestellt! Würde ja auch gerne mal was zu sagen, aber ich warte jetzt schon seit 06.01.08 auf meine Bestellung bei chainreactioncycles!


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Januar 2008)

sind doch erst 2 wochen  würd ich aber nochmal abklärn oder stornieren und woanders ordern.


----------



## Cyrix (20. Januar 2008)

naja habs gleich mit Paypal gezahlt...
eine Email habe ich am letzen Dienstag hin geschrieben und bisher keine Antwort erhalten. letztes mal als ich eine Email geschrieben hatte, hat es 1 Woche gedauert bis die jemand beantwortet hat. Ich geh mal davon aus das es wieder solange dauert. ^^


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Januar 2008)

also eigentlich waren die immer recht flott. "immer" - naja hab dort nur einmal ne saint kurbel gekauft und sowohl der mail verkehr als auch die lieferung an sich war recht flott. (keine woche)


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (20. Januar 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> eins muss man noch sagen: selbst die 2Ply-Reifen haben ein weit dünnere Karkasse, al z.B. Maxxis. hab vor 2 Monaten eine DH Fro bekommen, mit dem hatte ich gleich mal 2 platten. (sonst in den letzten jahre vielleicht 2).
> 
> fahr sehr viel am Grazer Hausberg, dem Schöckl. (austragungsort der DH-EM 2003). da gibts extrem viel spitze steine, losses geröll. also ein absolute teststreck für reifen. also wenn du mehr solche strecken fährst, wäre ein 4play sinnvoller, oder du muss den 2ply mit relativ viel druck fahren.
> (bin aber auch relativ schwer 86 kilo nackisch, also schätzomativ 95 kilo mit ausrüstung). unter 2,4 bar kann ich auf dem kurs mit einem 2play nicht gehen.
> ...



Ich fahr seit 1 Jahr mit Fro-Lite (2 Bar / 67 Kg schwer) und hatte nicht einen Platten. Habe aber KEINE DH-Schläuche drinnen...das hängt eher vom Fahrstil ab ;-)


----------



## Cyrix (20. Januar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also eigentlich waren die immer recht flott. "immer" - naja hab dort nur einmal ne saint kurbel gekauft und sowohl der mail verkehr als auch die lieferung an sich war recht flott. (keine woche)



mist, dann hab ich wohl pech...
naja abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (21. Januar 2008)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> Ich fahr seit 1 Jahr mit Fro-Lite (2 Bar / 67 Kg schwer) und hatte nicht einen Platten. Habe aber KEINE DH-Schläuche drinnen...das hängt eher vom Fahrstil ab ;-)



hatt auch nur die Maxxis Freeride schläuche drinnen, mit denen ich seit 2 jahren keinen platte gehabt habe. dadurch auf meinen Fahrstil zu spekulieren ist hald schon ein bisschen weit her geholt  
gönn die mal einen Schöckl-Trip und du wirst einiges verstehen...


----------



## Cyrix (24. Januar 2008)

so die Intense Reifen sind nun endlich eingetroffen. Der erste auch schon drauf. Und wenn alles gut, kann ich heute Abend mal von meinem ersten Eindruck berichten.


----------



## DH Sport (25. Januar 2008)

Cyrix schrieb:


> genau so habe ich mir die bestellt! Würde ja auch gerne mal was zu sagen, aber ich warte jetzt schon seit 06.01.08 auf meine Bestellung bei chainreactioncycles!



das liegt wohl daran das Sie nach Deutschland nichts von Intense schicken dürfen

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## DH Sport (25. Januar 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Der 909er ist als Allrounder super.
> Ich würde aber am HR die Dualcompund- Mischung nehmen. Die FRO- Mischung ist recht schnell runter. Schneller als GG von Schwalbe.




ich bin über Deine Aussage überrascht. Ich fahre meine Reifen immer ca 25-30 Biketage (ohne das Hinterrad zu blockieren!!)
Ausser im Rennen, da kommen neue Reifen drauf...

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mit dem Intruder FRO Lite 2.35 2 Touren im Harz gefahren, ebenso mit eine Muddy Mary 2.5 GG; beides am VR.

Der Intruder sieht doch schon stärker abgenutzt aus. Das liegt aber sicher auch am offenen Profil.

Am HR würde ich ohnehin keine weiche Mischung fahren.


----------



## Cyrix (26. Januar 2008)

DH Sport schrieb:


> das liegt wohl daran das Sie nach Deutschland nichts von Intense schicken dürfen
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Harry



wieso sollten die das nicht dürfen? aber es hat ja dann doch noch geklappt...



Zu meinem ersten Eindruck von den Reifen: 

Es geht um den 909 FRO DH Lite in 2,35" am Vorderrad und den 909 EX/DC Dual Compound ebenfalls in 2.35" am Hinterrad.

Ich habe sie gestern hier auf meiner kleinen Haus DH-Strecke angestestet. 
Die Strecke besteht aus engen steinigen/wurzeligen Kurven und High Speed Passagen auch mit Wurzlen und momentan Laub. Es war gestern leicht feucht.

So richtig umgehauen haben mich die Intense noch nicht. Im Vergleich zum Michelin DH 16 in 2,5, rollt der Intense auf alle Fälle besser, doch am Grip fehlt es ihm noch etwas. In den Kurven bin ich schon ganz schön gedriftet...

Mal sehen ich werde das nächste mal mit etwas weniger Luftdruck fahren. Waren jetzt an die 2 bar. 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Fährt hier jemand vielleicht den Edge.

Ich fahre im Moment den 909er EX DC Lite 2.35 am VR und finde den eigentlich auch bei Nässe sehr gut. Brauche allerdings noch einen Reifen für hinten. Ich dachte da aber eher an den DH EX DC Lite, weil der doch eigentlich leichter rollen müsste, als der 909er, oder?
Der Edge wäre aber interessant, da er ja auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen laut Intense sehr gut funktionieren sollte. Außerdem ist er noch etwas leichter als der DH oder 909.
Den könnte ich ja dann auf's VR ziehen und den 909er nach hinten.

Falls jemand auch den System 4 3C fährt, dann wäre ich auch an Erfahrungsberichten interessiert.

Schonmal Danke!

M.R.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (1. Februar 2008)

mein Tipp: Den DH  vorn rauf und hinten den Edge


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Reifen kaufen, weil die ja recht teuer sind. Den 909er hab ich schon.
Also wäre der Edge als HR besser als der DH? Der Edge rollt aber sicher etwas schwerer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snigga_nr1 (1. Februar 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Reifen kaufen, weil die ja recht teuer sind. Den 909er hab ich schon.
> Also wäre der Edge als HR besser als der DH? Der Edge rollt aber sicher etwas schwerer, oder?



Vorne auf jeden Fall den DH.
Der Edge rollt besser als der 909-er un der DH


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Dann werde ich mir wohl den Edge zulegen und hinten montieren.
Am VR wird dann erstmal der 909er gefahren. Ist sicher auch besser auf weichem Untergrund.


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Februar 2008)

ich muss sagen, dass der DH 2.5 FRO nicht schlecht rollt. bin am wochenende wieder damit gefahren (bin maxxis minion gewohnt) und muss sagen, dass er sehr gut über hinternisse rollt. und auch so ist der rollwiederstand nicht wirklich schlecht...


----------



## dh-biker (20. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin von dem Intruder absolut begeistert. Er hat ein ähnliches Profil wie der Schwalbe Muddy Marry und ist aber um einige Nummer gutmüdiger als der Schwalbe. Desweiteren nicht halb so anfällig gegen Felgenrutscher. 
Ein Top Reifen. Jetzt teste ich den DH in der 2-ply Karkasse. Bisher auch sehr gut. Rollt extrem gut und der Grip war auch super ( Strecke war Burg Frankenstein ). Extrem trocken und sandig. 
War begeistert.


----------



## Downhoehl (21. Februar 2008)

Hab mir inzwischen den 909er als FRO  Lite bestellt, werde dann mal berichten wie zufrieden ich damit bin, werde aber wohl noch den ein oder anderen auch ausprobieren..... Auf jedenfall Danke für die vielen infos


----------



## blechfisch (17. März 2008)

hi, gibts denn schon neue Erkenntnisse und Erfahrungen mit den Reifen? Bin am überlegen mir den 909 als 1 ply zu holen. 

Wie siehts mit der Breite aus? Tendiere eher zum 2,5er, wenn der 2,35er allerdings breit genug sein sollte ( 2,5er Maxxis ) dann würde ich auch den nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. März 2008)

Die 2,35er sind 60 mm breit, also schon ordentlich.

Bin den 909er 1-ply schon gefahren. Toller Reifen, aber fürs richtig grobe Geröll reicht die einfache Karkasse dann imho nicht mehr. Man kann einfach nicht so wenig Druck fahren und hat weniger Dämpfung. Im trockenen hat der Reifen aber super Grip. Auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen ist er dann am VR nicht mehr so dolle. Hinten war er ok. Da braucht es aber ohnehin ne weiche Mischung am VR.

Ich habe auf ebay günstig nen Satz 2.35er DH FRO Lite ergattern können. Bin den am WE in Kombination mit nem Edge EX DC 2.35 am HR gefahren. Der DH war überraschend gut auf weichem Waldboden. Von Matsch hat er sich auch recht schnell befreit. Auf nassen Steinen und Wurzel hatte ich jederzeit ein sicheres Gefühl.
Mein neuer Lieblingsreifen.


----------



## blechfisch (17. März 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich habe auf ebay günstig nen Satz 2.35er DH FRO Lite ergattern können.



ach du bist derjenige der sich die beiden für 20Euro das Stk geschossen hat?!   

Ich wollte ja auch schon mitbieten, war mir dann aber nicht sicher wegen der sehr weichen Mischung und dem Verschleissverhalten.

Was du über den 909er schreibst klingt vielversprechend. Ich wollte ihn nämlich für FR Touren missbrauchen und von daher ist wohl der 1ply die beste Wahl. Welche Unterschiede gibts zwischen dem DH und dem 909 bezüglich Grip und Abrollverhalten?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. März 2008)

Ja, bin genau der 

Der Verkäufer hatte sich zwar in der Breite geirrt, aber die 2,35er sind ja auch schon ordentlich breit.

Unterschied ziwschen 909 und DH. Naja, den 909er 1ply bin ich schon am HR gefahren. Das ging sehr gut. Wobei der Edge noch leichter rollt und auch super funktioniert. Den DH bin ich nur am VR gefahren. Außerdem hatte der ne andere Gummimischung und doppelte Karkasse. Ein Vergleich wäre daher schon unfair.
Allerdings macht sich der Rollwiderstand ohnehin überwiegend am HR bemerkbar. Daher ist es kein Problem am VR den 2ply FRO zu fahren. Ich konnte jedenfalls keinen großartigen Unterschied feststellen zwischen DH 2ply FRO und 909 1ply an der Front. Dagegen ist der Grip aber deutlich besser als mit der DC Mischung. Der Verschleiß sollte sich am VR ja auch in Grenzen halten.
Der 909er ist ne ziemliche Allroundwaffe. Geht sicher auch im tiefen Modder noch sehr gut. Der DH schien damit jetzt aber auch nicht so überfordert.
Für überwiegend weichen bis matschigen oder tiefen sandigen Boden würde ich den 909er empfehlen. Ansonsten den DH, v.a. auf steinigen Trails. Der ist noch ein paar Gramm leichter und funktioniert auch beinahe überall. Rollt sicher auch etwas besser als der 909er.

Meine Empfehlung wäre am HR den Edge 1ply und am VR den DH/909er FRO Lite aufzuziehen. Da ist man für alles gerüstet, zumal es im Moment ja doch recht oft regnet. Gibt leider keine FRO 1ply


----------



## dh-biker (20. März 2008)

Hat jemand schon den WC getestet ? Das Profil schaut sehr gut aus. Und durch die weichen Aussenstollen und die härteren inneren ist wahrscheinlich der Bremsabrieb nicht so extrem. 
Auch der 909 ist der Hammer. Habe den jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen drauf und muss sagen TOP !!!


----------



## double D (10. April 2008)

ich fahr vorne den 909 und hinten den Edge, find ich ein wahnsinns kombi, bei querfahrten mit hangabwärtswurzeln ist der Edge wahnsinn, mit maxxis und co bin ich des öfteren einfach abgeschmiert, der edge verhält scih einfach sehr gutmütig und hat nicht diesen plötzlichen Gripverlust.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. April 2008)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> mein Tipp: Den DH vorn rauf und hinten den Edge



matti style  

fahr ich auch


----------



## Downhoehl (18. April 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> matti style
> 
> fahr ich auch



Bei welchen Bedingungen fährst du die Kombi?
trocken/naß/alles?

Ich hoffe das meine 909er jetzt bald mal kommen, damit ich die ordentlich testen kann


----------



## bachmayeah (18. April 2008)

Habs erstmal montiert  Den DH habsch bis jetzt gefahren. Allerdings eben vorne und hinten in der 4ply Version mit recht wenig Druck. Fand ich aber gut. Bis aufs Gewicht von ~ 1700 gr.
Nun ist beides 2ply und ich schau wie es sich bei den nun hoffentlich trockener werdenden Bedingungen fährt.
Intermediate conditions eben, wofür beide laut Site gedacht sind. Mal schauen. Morgen wirds dann erstmal gefahren- denke ich. Oder doch das Ss? Kann mich nur schwer entscheiden 
Der 909 soll ja eher für absolut trockene Bed. sein.
Hab ja eben erstmal staunen müssen. Der 909 issja in der 2ply version schwerer als der DH in der 4ply  Sofern die Angaben stimmen was aber schonmal in beide Richtungen schwanken kann wenn man Waage und Herstellerangabe vergleicht.
http://intensetires.com/zero_fro_lite.htm
vs.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/67142
und
http://intensetires.com/ex_dc_edge_lite.htm
vs
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/67143


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. April 2008)

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Die Angabe beim 909er FRO 2.5 ist mit Sicherheit falsch.

Der 909 ist aber eher der Intermediate, als der DH. Wobei ich vom DH bei nassem und weichem Waldboden sehr positiv überrascht war. Ich werd am Sonntag wohl mal VR Intruder HR DH ausprobieren. Beide FRO 2ply 2.35.


----------



## *Hobbes* (28. April 2008)

Also nach meiner Waage stimmen die Gewichte auf der Intense Seite ziemlich genau mit der Realität überein.

Den Edge würde ich auch sehr gerne mal fahren wollte aber hier zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch mal meine Meinung zum Intense CC 2.25 kundtun.

Wie der Name ja schon sagt ist der Reifen nix für die wirklich härtere Gangart (im Bikepark würde ich damit nicht mehr fahren) aber ich bin wirklich angenehm überrascht und würde sagen der beste Allrounder den ich bis dato gefahren bin. Wird auf der Intese Seite ja auch als All-Mountain beschrieben. 
Ach so, noch als Information: Ich fahre den Reifen am Freeride Hardtrail was ja besonders für den Hinterreifen auch immer ne Herausforderung darstellt. 

Ich fahre damit normale Touren genauso wie unsere local DH`s und bin was den Grip angeht echt zufrieden. lediglich im nassen oder auch sehr tiefem Waldboden gerät der Reifen an seine Grenzen. Und trotz dem Gewicht von nur 750gr hab ich in dem halben Jahr wo ich den Reifen fahre bisher erst einen Platten gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (21. Juni 2008)

jemand ne Idee wo es die Intense Reifen in D gibt? Bei CRC sind die 2.5er alle ausverkauft.


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. Juni 2008)

Versuchs doch mal in München bei : http://secondhand-sportshop.de/


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2008)

danke, werde ich mal kontaktieren


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2008)

Schau auch mal bei wiggle.co.uk

Dort sind die Reifen ein Stück billiger als in Deutschland. Bei über 50 Pfund entfallen dann auch die Versandkosten. Lieferung geht auch immer sehr schnell.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (22. Juni 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Schau auch mal bei wiggle.co.uk
> 
> Dort sind die Reifen ein Stück billiger als in Deutschland. Bei über 50 Pfund entfallen dann auch die Versandkosten. Lieferung geht auch immer sehr schnell.



oder gleich bei CRC...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2008)

Er will aber 2.5er, die es bei CRC grad nicht mehr gibt.

Hab' selbst den letzten DH erwischt.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (22. Juni 2008)

hmmm..stimmt, grad noch gesehen auf der Seite....
aber 2,5 ist eh zu breit und zu schwer (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2008)

Ja die 4-lagigen Karkassen gibts noch. Sind tatsächlich bleischwer.

Die 2plys FRO sind aber alle.

Abgesehen davon sind die 2.5er fürs VR genau richtig (meiner Meinung nach). Hinten fahr ich aber auch schmalere Pneus.


----------



## abiot (25. Juni 2008)

sooo,
da meine (reifen) jetzt schon einige bikeparkbesuche hinter sich haben kann ich mehr dazu sagen.
gefahren wird vorne eine 2.35 intruder 2ply und hinten ein 2.35 909 2ply.

vom grip bin ich eigentlich mehr als zufrieden mit den reifen. sowohl im nassen als auch bei normalen verhältnissen top. lediglich bei staub trockenen bedingungen hatte ich leichte probleme....(kann aber auch daran liegen dass es am anfang der bikepark saison war und es war nur ein oder 2 mal staubtrocken).

was mich allerdings mittlerweile echt stört sind die platten am am hinterrad... insgesamt hatte ich hinten jetzt schon 5 pannen.
anfangs dachte ich zu wenig druck, druck wurde erhöht hat aber nichts
gebracht. schläuche wurden getauscht von cc auf fr hat bis jetzt auch nichts gebracht. hab jetzt nen bleischweren fast 500g dh schlauch drinne...das wird ja wohl was bringen hoffe ich.
dazu sei noch zu sagen dass ich relativ leicht bin ca 75 kilo mit ausrüstung und nicht den brachialsten fahrstil habe...
was mich noch wundert der reifen hat entlang der flanke einen riss.... hat ich bis jetzt auch noch nie....

werd mir wenns so weiter geht für hinten auf jeden fall nen 4ply zulegen oder wieder auf minion umsteigen...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. Juni 2008)

Dass Intruder und 909 im staubtrockenen nicht so gut Grip haben ist klar. Sind auch eher für weiche, feuchte Böden. Der DH passt da einfach besser.

Platten am HR hatte ich mit dem DH FRO Lite 2.35 selbst bei 1.5 bar bei knapp über 80 kg Fahrergewicht nicht. Vielleicht liegt der Schlauch nicht richtig drin. Ein normaler Schlauch sollte eigentlich reichen.

Bzgl. der Risse hatte ich auch schon beim Vertrieb angefragt. Sind wohl normal und vollkommen unproblematisch.

Bin am WE ne Tour im Harz mit Intruder FRO Lite 2.5 am VR gefahren. Ging richtig super.
Auf Waldboden mit Wurzeln und Steinen wirklich ne super Alternative zum Muddy Mary in GG, imho sogar besser.
Werde demnächst mal einen Vergleich zum Highroller ST ziehen.


----------



## abiot (25. Juni 2008)

hatte außerdem das gefühl dass der reifen auf der felge verrutscht weil das ventil plötzlich schief stand....kann das sein? hat ich auch nocht nie bei nem andern reifen  ...
grüße


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2008)

hallo Leute

welcher Reifen käme denn als alternative zu meinen 2.5er Minion F+R 1ply in Frage, d.h. ich fahre hauptsächlich Freeride-Touren (also auch bergauf und mal mehrere stunden!), de´r Boden ist bei uns hauptsächlich schöner sandiger Waldboden mit Wurzeln und Steinen durchsetzt. In der regel ist es selbst an feuchten, regnerischen Tagen nicht schlämmig auf den Trails!

Der Reifen sollte also um die 800g haben und eben für die Bodenverhältnisse geschaffen sein! geringerer Rollwiderstand als der Minion wäre auch super 

vielleicht gibt´s ja was von Intense


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. Juli 2008)

VR: DH EX DC Lite 2.35
HR: Edge EX DC Lite 2.35

Sie rollen schon relativ leicht. Gewichtsmäßig liegen sie allerdings eher bei 900g. Wie Maxxis eigentlich auch.


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> VR: DH EX DC Lite 2.35
> HR: Edge EX DC Lite 2.35
> 
> Sie rollen schon relativ leicht. Gewichtsmäßig liegen sie allerdings eher bei 900g. Wie Maxxis eigentlich auch.



Ok....wenn sie leichter rollen als die Maxxis ist das gut....wie ist das mit den Breiten, bauen die Intense 2.35 so breit wie Maxxis 2.5er


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. Juli 2008)

Ja, sind so beit wie die 2.5er Maxxis.

Wenn es tiefer sand ist, dann könnte man auch noch über den 909er am VR nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (25. Juli 2008)

ja kommt in etwa hin... vielleicht sind sie ne nuance schmäler.


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ja, sind so beit wie die 2.5er Maxxis.
> 
> Wenn es tiefer sand ist, dann könnte man auch noch über den 909er am VR nachdenken.



nee ist i.d.R. feste griffiger Waldboden, teilweise mit Laub oder Tannennadeln bedeckt!

Ok, dann werde ich mal gucken wo ichd ie Reifen her bekomme! Der Minion ist bald wieder paltt, außerdem hab ich mit dem aktuellen sehr viele platten (war wohl ein Montagsreifen )

Danke


----------



## THBiker (26. Juli 2008)

wer hat die Reifen auf Lager? Gibts online shops


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Juli 2008)

Bei chainreactioncycles gibts grad keinen Edge. Kannst aber fürs HR auch den DH nehmen.

Bei wiggle.co.uk gibts noch beides, aber teurer.

Bei beiden Shops geht die Lieferung recht flott. Wiggle ist ca. 1 Tag schneller (2 Tage nach Bestellung).


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Juli 2008)

@TH: Fragst n Harry vom MSRacing, der kann sicher an deinen Händler liefern


----------



## THBiker (27. Juli 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @TH: Fragst n Harry vom MSRacing, der kann sicher an deinen Händler liefern



Alles klar, das versuche ich mal


----------



## abiot (27. Juli 2008)

kann mir von euch vielleicht wer sagen woran das liegen kann, dass mein
909er reifen immer mitm schlauch an der felge verutscht (incl. felgenband) so dass das ventil n riss bekommt?
ich frag mich woran liegts. am druck sicher nicht (is genug drin)....
felgenband (eher nicht hatte bei 2 verschiedenen das selbe problem).
bleibt felge oder reifen?
was meint ihr?
grüße


----------



## haha (27. Juli 2008)

anderen reifen auf der felge schon probiert?
schwalbe hatte das problem mal beim al mighty, der reifen sprang im gegensatz zu dir aber ab. 
lässt sich der reifen leicht aufziehen, evtl. zu leicht?
ich würd sagen, du probierst mal nen anderen aus, so kann man dir nur mit vermutungen helfen...


----------



## TZR (28. Juli 2008)

Welchen Reifen würdet ihr vorne draufmachen, wenn hinten der Semislick draufkommt? DH oder Edge?
Wäre für Waldboden, auch mal mit losen Steinen, aber nicht felsig.


----------



## iRider (28. Juli 2008)

abiot schrieb:


> kann mir von euch vielleicht wer sagen woran das liegen kann, dass mein
> 909er reifen immer mitm schlauch an der felge verutscht (incl. felgenband) so dass das ventil n riss bekommt?
> ich frag mich woran liegts. am druck sicher nicht (is genug drin)....
> felgenband (eher nicht hatte bei 2 verschiedenen das selbe problem).
> ...



Da hilft nur viel Talcum im Reifen und am Schlauch. Der Mantel sitzt halt nicht stramm genug auf der Felge und rutscht. Da der Schlauch am Mantel klebt rutscht er mit. Talcum sollte das Kleben reduzieren.
Oder gleich nen Maxxis oder Schwalbe fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. Juli 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal in München bei : http://secondhand-sportshop.de/



Hat hier schon mal jemand bestellt, bzw eine Anfrage gestartet? 

Ich warte leider immer noch auf eine Rückmeldung  ...gelesen wurde meine Email allerdings!

ich werde da heute mal anrufen, vielleicht geht das besser


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Juli 2008)

Ja, hab' dort schon gekauft.

Ging auch sehr schnell und der Konakt war äußerst freundlich.


----------



## THBiker (30. Juli 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ja, hab' dort schon gekauft.
> 
> Ging auch sehr schnell und der Konakt war äußerst freundlich.



ok, ich versuch das um 10.00 mal, vielleicht ging ja was schief, bzw man vergißt auch mal schnell auf ne mail zu antworten, wenn man dies nicht sofort tut....geht mir ja nicht anders 
Henriette ja auf jeden Fall sofort geantwortet bin gespannt und laß mich überraschen.....


----------



## THBiker (30. Juli 2008)

So Reifen sind bestellt! 

Super netter Kontakt!

Harry hatte wohl noch auf die Rückmeldung von Cane Creek bezüglich Double Barrel gewartet....gut dass ich angerufen hab 

endlich neue Reifen


----------



## Schreiner (31. Juli 2008)

Ich will einen INtense nur fürn park.
Bin selber nur zwei dreimal im Jahr im Park, möchte da aber gerne was stabileres.
Fahre auf Touren normal Schwalbe BB hinten und MM vorne, wenn es nass ist auch hinten nen MM.
Der Intruder war ja das Vorbild vom MM taugt der als allround Park reifen oder besser den 909?
Habe jetzt alles gelesen bin mir aber nicht schlüssig, wollte nur einen Satz für immer haben.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. Juli 2008)

Dann nimm den DH 2.5 FRO light fürs VR und den DH 2.35 EX DC fürs HR.

Der 909er ist eher was für lehmige oder tiefe sandige Boden. Der Intruder ist gut für Wald, sehr weiche lose Böden und Matsch. Beide neigen profilbedingt auf trockenen harten Böden zum Wegschmieren in Kurven (wie die Mary auch). Ist mir beim 909er aber stärker aufgefallen. Der Intruder ist da gutmütiger.

Der DH hat von allen Reifen den breitesten Einsatzbereich.

Wenns lange halten soll, dann am HR lieber keine FRO Mischung nehmen.


----------



## TZR (31. Juli 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich will einen INtense nur fürn park.
> Bin selber nur zwei dreimal im Jahr im Park, möchte da aber gerne was stabileres.
> Fahre auf Touren normal Schwalbe BB hinten und MM vorne, wenn es nass ist auch hinten nen MM.
> Der Intruder war ja das Vorbild vom MM taugt der als allround Park reifen oder besser den 909?
> Habe jetzt alles gelesen bin mir aber nicht schlüssig, wollte nur einen Satz für immer haben.



Den DH habe ich selbst nicht. 909 und Intruder gehen beide als Allround-Reifen ganz gut. Von den beiden ist der Intruder im Schlamm besser, der 909 rollt besser. Als Schön- oder Normalwetterfahrer also eher den 909.
Der 909 geht auch bei Nässe und leichtem Schlamm ganz gut, hat aber niedrigere Noppen als der Intruder.


----------



## TZR (31. Juli 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen würdet ihr vorne draufmachen, wenn hinten der Semislick draufkommt? DH oder Edge?
> Wäre für Waldboden, auch mal mit losen Steinen, aber nicht felsig.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, um die Frage zu wiederholen.


----------



## DH Sport (31. Juli 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Den DH habe ich selbst nicht. 909 und Intruder gehen beide als Allround-Reifen ganz gut. Von den beiden ist der Intruder im Schlamm besser, der 909 rollt besser. Als Schön- oder Normalwetterfahrer also eher den 909.
> Der 909 geht auch bei Nässe und leichtem Schlamm ganz gut, hat aber niedrigere Noppen als der Intruder.




Die Stollen sind am Intruder/ 909 gleich hoch,  ca 5 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Sport (31. Juli 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, um die Frage zu wiederholen.




Die Mio ( MS Racing) fährt versuchsweise am VR den Edge, leider habe ich darauf noch keine Resonanz. Ich rate Dir zum DH am VR  

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## TZR (2. August 2008)

Hm, ich habe gerade vom Intruder auf den 909 zurückgewechselt. Der rollt ja vergleichweise unglaublich leicht. Rollt denn der DH wirklich nochmal nennenswert besser?


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2008)

So, heute erste Ausfahrt mit den neuen Intense Reifen  ....der erste Eindruck ist super, subjektiv würde ich sagen, dass der Reifen deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand als meine 2.5 Minions 1ply haben!
Mit dem Grip hatte ich heute 2-3mal bergauf Probleme wo mir das Hinterrad an Kanten weggerutscht ist...Ursache könnte aber auch Nässe oder zu hoher Luftdruck sein 
Im Downhill hatte ich dagegen nie Gripprobleme, ich bilde mir jedoch ein, dass man den Wechsel von der harten Lauffläche auf die weichen Seitenstollen merkt, was aber eher gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, als unangenehm!

Mit wieviel Druck würdet ihr die Reifen fahren (bei ~95kg Fahrergewichht)...aktuell habe ich 2.5 bar drauf, aber ich denke ich könnte auf 2.2 bar runter gehen!


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. August 2008)

Ich bin die DH s ne Weile gefahren, die fand ich für Downhill richtig Klasse und hatte damit auch nie Gripprobleme. werde sie auch jetzt wieder draufziehen. Bin sie mit 90 kg vorne 2,1 und hinten 2,3 gefahren, kann man aber noch mit weniger probieren.

Grüße


----------



## lacorona (7. August 2008)

wo bekommt man die intense-reifen eigentlich am günstigsten?
falles die reifen eher schmal ( z.b. maxxis ) oder breit aus?

danke!

und grüße lacorona


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> wo bekommt man die intense-reifen eigentlich am günstigsten?
> falles die reifen eher schmal ( z.b. maxxis ) oder breit aus?
> 
> danke!
> ...



hier ...geht super schnell 
ich würde sagen, die Reifen fallen normal aus, also ein 2.35 Intense ist ungefähr so breit wie ein 2.5 Maxxis!

Ach ja die Gewichte
der 2.35 Dh in 1ply hat 865g
der 2.35 Edge in 1ply 860g

somit sind die Reifen um ca 10g leichter als die Minions die ich vorher drauf hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (7. August 2008)

Meine 2,35er Intruder wiegen 1200 und 1300 g. Aussagen über +/- 10 g kann man also getrost vergessen. 
Der 2,35er 909 ist (nur) an den Noppen sehr breit, 65 mm. Das kann schonmal eng werden.


----------



## DH Sport (7. August 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Meine 2,35er Intruder wiegen 1200 und 1300 g. Aussagen über +/- 10 g kann man also getrost vergessen.
> Der 2,35er 909 ist (nur) an den Noppen sehr breit, 65 mm. Das kann schonmal eng werden.




Da hast Du 2 Ply mit 1 Ply Reifen verwechselt

2 Ply ca 1200 Gramm
1 Ply ca   880 Gramm


----------



## TZR (7. August 2008)

Nee, hab ich nicht, wollte nur mal zeigen, wie derselbe Reifen variieren kann.
2 Ply = 1200 - 1300 g


----------



## TeeWorks (7. August 2008)

@TH: und? taugen dir die reifen? meinst für ein 6.6 langen die einschichtigen (1-ply) 909er?

würd mich ja schon auch reizen - hab im moment die nobbynics drauf, aber die sind vom grip her halt leider keine big betty geschweige denn ein 909.


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2008)

Wie gesagt, 2 kurze Ausfahrten....da kann man noch nicht sehr viel sagen, der 1. Eindruck ist gut, aber ich denke ich muss mit weniger Druck fahren (vlt ~2,2bar ) ...ich werde testen!
Was ich eben gemerkt habe, dass mir an Kanten das Hinterrad wegschmiert und dass es sich mit dem DualCompound etwas anders beim fahren anfühlt...aber nicht unbedingt negativ, sondern gewöhnungssache!

Ich hab zumindest auch das Gefühl, dass die Reifen pannensicherer sind las die minions und der Rollwiderstand ist auch geringer! Naja und 10g leichter sind sie auch 
laß mich mal die nächsten 3 Wochen (Urlaub) intensiv testen. dann kann ich sagen ob ich damit gut zurecht komme! Aktuell würde ich sagen es war für mich ein Schritt nach vorne


----------



## TeeWorks (7. August 2008)

bin jetzt grad zu faul zum suchen, du hast schon auch die 1ply's ?


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2008)

Jepp den Edge hinten den DH Vorne


----------



## TZR (7. August 2008)

Ich bin heute erstmals mit Zero hinten und DH vorne gefahren. Unglaublich gut bei Trockenheit! Hat mich gegenüber dem 909 auf 3 Minuten ganze 8 Sekunden schneller gemacht, dabei noch nichtmal alles gegeben.


----------



## TeeWorks (7. August 2008)

ah also kein 909 - rollern die dir denn gut genug auf der "CC" Maschine?  ...wird doch bergauf eher ne qual oder nich?


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ah also kein 909 - rollern die dir denn gut genug auf der "CC" Maschine?  ...wird doch bergauf eher ne qual oder nich?



wie gesagt, die rollen leichter als die Minions die vorher drauf waren und mit denen hatte ich regelmäßig größere Touren (>1000Hm) gemacht, davor hatte ich ja auch noch die 2ply...damit ging´s auch (da war ich aber noch fitter )
Ich habe ja nur 1 Freerider und mein "CC-Bike" ist aktuell das Santa ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (7. August 2008)

Die 909 rollen auch nicht schlecht. Vom Gefühl her merke ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied zur Semislickkombi. Nur die Zeit belegt es.
Wenn ich nur einen Laufradsatz hätte, würde ich die 909 fahren. So bin ich aber mit Intruder auf dem einen und DH/Zero auf dem anderen besser dran.


----------



## THBiker (2. Oktober 2008)

So,

na längerer Testphase endlich mal ein Feedback zu den Reifen! (Edge hinten den DH Vorne )

Im trocknen und bergab sind diese reifen wirklich super, ich finde extrem viel Grip (im Vgl. zum Minion DH mehr) vorrausgesetzt man fährt sie nicht mit 2,5bar, so wie ich am Anfang 
besonders auf harten Sandböden und schnellen Kurven hatte ich ein sicheres Gefühl!
Bergauf ist der Rollwiderstand schon deutlich spürbar, wenn man den Druck so wählt (~2,2bar bei 85kg Fahrergewicht  ), dass man bergab guten Grip hat! mit den 2,5bar fand ich sogar, dass der Reifen leichter rollte als der Minion (immer im Vgl Minion Dh 2.5 1ply F&R)

Pannen: erfreulicher Weise keine einzigste seit ich die Reifen habe 

(was ich vom Minion ja nciht behaupten konnte  da waren es ca 2-3/Monat)

Inzwischen hatte ich auch genug Zeit um den Reifen bei Nässe zu testen, d.h. keine extremen Schlammfahrten sondern aufgeweichter Waldboden mit nassen Wurzeln und Steinen.
leider setzt sich der reifen sehr schnell zu und verliert eben dadurch auch schnell an Grip. besonders an Kanten, Wurzeln u.ä. ist mir aufgefallen, wie schnell der Reifen dann wegschmiert (war mir im vgl. so noch nie aufgefallen...außer vklt mit dem Advantage). Auch bergab hatte ich so meine Mühe mit den Reifen, bzw hatte dann auch nicht mehr das nötige Vertrauen um es laufen zu lassen, bzw wenn ich es dann mal laufen ließ, habe ich öfters mal die Ideallinie (zumindest die Linie die ich sonst auch im trockenen fahre) verlassen, weil ich einfach weggedriftet bin.

fazit:
Im Sommer auf trockenen Strecken ein geiler Reifen, aber sobald es feuchter wird wechsle ich wieder auf dem Swampthing.


----------



## Schreiner (15. Oktober 2008)

Bin am WE den intruder als 2 ply in Oberammergau gefahren und muss sagen saugeiler Reifen.

Habe jetzt als Tourenreifen vorne den DH in1 Ply 1050g
und hinten den edge als 1 Ply ca 950g

bin mal gespannt wie die Kombi als freeridetouren Reifen taugt und wie sie bei schmuddeligem herbstwetter hällt.

Der intruder hat auf jeden Fall Grip ohne ende.


----------



## TZR (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe viel ausprobiert in letzter Zeit.
Den 909 fahre ich nicht mehr, weil er eigentlich nichts besser kann als der DH und sich dabei noch viel mehr zusetzt.
Dem Intruder ziehe ich jetzt den Wetscream vor, der mehr Grip hat und vom Gefühl her auch nicht schlechter rollt.


----------



## THBiker (15. Oktober 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Habe jetzt als Tourenreifen vorne den DH in1 Ply 1050g
> und hinten den edge als 1 Ply ca 950g
> .



Die Kombi habe ich auch...bin jetzt für die Nasse Jahreszeit wieder auf den Swampthing gewechselt...und ich muss sagen es war ein guter Tausch! Im Nassen kam ich mit den Intense nicht klar....aber in trockenem Gelände waren die top (ok bis auf den Rollwiderstand )


----------



## Schreiner (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja gestern beim Bightride im schlamm war Ich mehr als begeistert vom Grip am Vorderrad. Am Ende des Trails war mein DH schön frei im Gegensatz zu dem minion und dem Fat Albert der hinter mir kam.

Rollwiderstand ist mir egal, bin momentan sowieso immer letzter da ich total unfit bin und mein Tourenbike ca 17,4 Kilo wiegt. Was solls, Sekunden feilen is nicht meine Stärke


----------



## double D (16. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> So,
> 
> na längerer Testphase endlich mal ein Feedback zu den Reifen! (Edge hinten den DH Vorne )
> 
> ...



Wenn du beim DH Probleme mitm Zusetzen an den Kanten hast, dann zwick die Stollen in der zweiten Reihe von außen raus, dadurch fährt er sich schneller frei und dann funzt er auch bei schmierigem Boden sehr gut, Probiers aus


----------



## THBiker (16. Oktober 2008)

Nö warum sollte ich den guten reifen (für die trockene zeit) kaputt machen, wenn cih zu Hause eh die Swampthing habe und mit denen bestens zurecht komme 

trotzdem Danke


----------



## Masira (23. November 2008)

hi zusammen, habe mir vor kurzer zeit zwei intense mäntel ergattert. ich bin allerdings noch nie näher mit denen in berührung gekommen. meine frage ist nun, welchen mantel ich vorne und welchen hinten fahren kann/sollte  bzw. welcher sich wo besser macht 
ich habe: 

intense world cup dh (ähnelt dem highroller?)
intense 909 (ähnelt einem minion f?)

beide in 2,5" und mit dualply.

danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (23. November 2008)

Bei den beiden auf jeden Fall den WC nach hinten.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. November 2008)

Die Reifen sind doch vollkommen unterschiedlich.
Der 909er ist eher was für Lehm und Sand. Der WC ist eher was für trockene feste Strecken und dann auch nur als HR sinnvoll, um den RW zu senken.
Eine Kombi der beiden macht imho absolut keinen Sinn. Der 909er schmiert bei Trockenheit und festem Boden in den Kurven etwas weg, der WC ist auf lockerem Boden wenig tauglich.

Beides super Reifen, aber eben sehr speziell.


----------



## Masira (24. November 2008)

ok, danek für eure antworten. 

ich hab die beiden mäntel zu nem ganz günstigen angebot dazu bekommen, deswegen hab ich mich da vorher nciht groß informiert oder so. 

dann werd ich die einfach ma probefahren und schaun ob das so taugt


----------



## matou (10. Januar 2009)

Servus,
ich hab ziehmlich die Nase voll von abreißenden Stollen an meinen BBetties/MMaries und bin nun wieder auf Reifensuche. Für mein Trailbike find ich die 909 und den Edge in 2,35 ganz interessant - jedoch ist bei mir die Reifenhöhe der limitierende Faktor 

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen wie hoch die Reifen bauen? Ausmessen (Reifenhöhe inkl Stollen und Felgenbreite) wär natürlich perfekt 

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## Schreiner (10. Januar 2009)

Messe später mal nach, habe den edge hinten drauf.

Vorne momentan den Intruder, der hatte am BM letzten Dienstag enormen Grip

Fahre normal vorne DH hinten Edge vorne 2.5, hinten 2.35 auf single tracks


----------



## haha (10. Januar 2009)

die intense reifen in 2.35 bauen um einiges niedriger als die muddie marry, egal ob dh, edge, intruder usw. 
habs selbst schon ausprobiert. die mm`s sind richtige ballon reifen.
übrigens: schwalbe ist sehr kulant gegenüber den reifenproblemen, einfach mal ne e-mail mit foto vom defekten reifen hinschicken, dann bekommst du einen abholauftrag und der reifen wird an deiner haustüre abgeholt. nach etwa 2 wochen bekommst du nen neuen inkl. ein paar geschenken (schläuche, flasche etc.) habs schon paar mal genutzt, klappt prima..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (10. Januar 2009)

der edge baut auf der single Track ziemlich genau 50mm auf in der Höhe.


----------



## matou (10. Januar 2009)

Super! Das passt - auch noch auf der selben Felge - danke.


----------



## cos75 (25. Januar 2009)

Wie ist den das bei den Intense 1-ply Reifen mit dem Durchschlagschutz ? Haben die papierdünne Seitenwände wie bei Maxxis 1-ply oder sind die besser, so etwa wie von einem Big Betty ?


----------



## THBiker (26. Januar 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Wie ist den das bei den Intense 1-ply Reifen mit dem Durchschlagschutz ? Haben die papierdünne Seitenwände wie bei Maxxis 1-ply oder sind die besser, so etwa wie von einem Big Betty ?



Also ich bin vor Maxxis Minion 1ply gefahren und hatte ziemlich Probleme mit der Pannenanfälligkeit (wobei ich dies nicht auf den Reifen generell beziehen kann und möchte, vielleicht hatte ich eine schlechte Charge erwischt denn ich fahre in der nassen Jahreszeit auch die Wampthing und habe mit denen keine Probleme) und bin dann auf die Intense Reifen gewechselt und hatte seitdem glaub 1 Panne  ....


----------



## cos75 (1. Februar 2009)

Aber wie sieht es mit dem *Durchschlagschutz* aus ? Liebäugle mit dem Intense Edge 2.35 1-ply fürs Hinterrad. Bin vorher Maxxis Minion R 1-ply 2.5 hinten gefahren, der hatte mir zu wenig Durschlagschutz. Durchschlagschutz wie bei einer Big Betty (welche ja auch nicht mehr wiegt) wäre super.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (1. Februar 2009)

irgendwo zwischen Minion und Betty...


----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es mit dem *Durchschlagschutz* aus ? Liebäugle mit dem Intense Edge 2.35 1-ply fürs Hinterrad. Bin vorher Maxxis Minion R 1-ply 2.5 hinten gefahren, der hatte mir zu wenig Durschlagschutz. Durchschlagschutz wie bei einer Big Betty (welche ja auch nicht mehr wiegt) wäre super.



wie gesagt, ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Minion 1ply....den Edge habe ich auch hinten drauf, bzw. kommt im frühjahr wieder drauf, denn mit dem hatte ich die ganze letzte Saison keine Probleme!! Den DH fahre ich vorne.
Was ich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig finde (vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein ) sind die unterscheidlichen Gummimischungen. Ich finde man merkt ziemlich wann die Seitenstollen eingreifen. Ich hatte erst das Gefühl das rad bricht aus, aber letztendlich was das nie der fall. Wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat, macht der Reifen Spaß


----------



## cos75 (2. Februar 2009)

Ja, das klingt schon mal gut.  Wie rollt den der Edge 1-Ply so ?


----------



## Heiko_München (4. Februar 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ja, das klingt schon mal gut.  Wie rollt den der Edge 1-Ply so ?



@cos: frag mal den Burli wegen der Reifen, der hat die bis zu seinem Saisonende im Bikepark gerockt......


----------



## THBiker (5. Februar 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ja, das klingt schon mal gut.  Wie rollt den der Edge 1-Ply so ?



find dass der Rollwiderstand minimal größer ist als beim Minion! Auf meienr referenzstrecke bin ich mit dem Reifen ca. 5 Minuten langsamer, gegenüber dem Swampthing sind´s sogar noch mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (7. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> find dass der Rollwiderstand minimal größer ist als beim Minion! Auf meienr referenzstrecke bin ich mit dem Reifen ca. 5 Minuten langsamer, gegenüber dem Swampthing sind´s sogar noch mehr!



Wenn der Edge 1-ply schwerer als ein Minion R 1-ply rollt finde ich das schon schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 75464 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo, kann mir Jemand helfen?

Ich will an mein Grossman a250 (Downhiller), Intense Reifen drauf ziehen, weil der Grip einfach unschlagbar ist, bisher bin ich nur die 909 EX DC in 2ply und 2,5 gefahren. Die waren ganz ok nur das se im Matsch wegschmieren und man im Flachen ziemlich reintreten muss, das liegt aber auch an den 255mm Federweg. Die Frage ist, ich will für vorne den Intruder in 2ply aber ich weis nicht ob 2,35 oder 2,5 zum Downhill? Habt ihr da erfahrungen gemacht? und was empfehlt ihr mir Hinten für einen Reifen? Hinten will ich auf jedenfall 2,5. Die Reifen sollten wenig Rollwiederstand ,den meisten möglichen Grip haben und in verbindung zu dem Intruder vorne passen. Danke Im Vorraus.

So hätte ich es mal gedacht:
Intruder FRO DH Lite Sticky Rubber 26 x 2.35 Folding Comp 50 2-Ply
Downhill EX/DC Dual Compound 26 x 2.5 Folding 2-Ply

Greez an Alle


----------



## DH Sport (31. Juli 2009)

Gogglesrider schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir Jemand helfen?
> 
> Ich will an mein Grossman a250 (Downhiller), Intense Reifen drauf ziehen, weil der Grip einfach unschlagbar ist, bisher bin ich nur die 909 EX DC in 2ply und 2,5 gefahren. Die waren ganz ok nur das se im Matsch wegschmieren und man im Flachen ziemlich reintreten muss, das liegt aber auch an den 255mm Federweg. Die Frage ist, ich will für vorne den Intruder in 2ply aber ich weis nicht ob 2,35 oder 2,5 zum Downhill? Habt ihr da erfahrungen gemacht? und was empfehlt ihr mir Hinten für einen Reifen? Hinten will ich auf jedenfall 2,5. Die Reifen sollten wenig Rollwiederstand ,den meisten möglichen Grip haben und in verbindung zu dem Intruder vorne passen. Danke Im Vorraus.
> 
> ...



Bei Regen, tiefen Boden fahre ich am Vorderrad Intruder, am Hinterrad 909. Beides FRO lite. Keinen Dualcompound. Beim Intruder am Hinterrad bremst Du den Mittelstollen zu schnell runter, und der 909 rollt besser 
Der Edge eignet sich besser bei Trockenheit.

Schöne Grüße aus München
Harry


----------



## haha (31. Juli 2009)

ich kann den intruder auch nur empfehlen. vor allem für dieses verregnete jahr isser so ein richtiger allrounder. und das beste sind die ausgeprägten seitenstollen. da ist ein swampthing von maxxis lachhaft dagegen. hinterrad hab ich auch meist den 909er oder nen intruder, der an der front nicht mehr taugt.


----------



## Deleted 75464 (4. August 2009)

Danke, werde mir einen Intruder in 2,35 FRO für vorne zulegen.


----------



## Bommber 1 (4. August 2009)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit den neuen Contis Keiser und co. ?


----------



## Schreiner (4. August 2009)

Im Park wenn es bissel weicher is fahr ich momentan den Intruder und bin happy mit dem Teil außer das er recht schwer ist.

wollte gestern wieder meine Tourenreifen aufziehen, DH vorne war OK, aber mein edge hinten löst sich an der Karkasse komplett auf.
Reifen is nichtmal ein Jahr alt und war selten drauf. Habe das ding wenn dann nur zuhause im wald gefahren nie am Gardasee.
Muss mal Bilder machen aber is echt derb, Profil hab ich noch 80% und ich kann den Reifen wegwerfen.


----------



## DH Sport (4. August 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Im Park wenn es bissel weicher is fahr ich momentan den Intruder und bin happy mit dem Teil außer das er recht schwer ist.
> 
> wollte gestern wieder meine Tourenreifen aufziehen, DH vorne war OK, aber mein edge hinten löst sich an der Karkasse komplett auf.
> Reifen is nichtmal ein Jahr alt und war selten drauf. Habe das ding wenn dann nur zuhause im wald gefahren nie am Gardasee.
> Muss mal Bilder machen aber is echt derb, Profil hab ich noch 80% und ich kann den Reifen wegwerfen.



Recht schwer? Fährst Du den 4 Ply? Das Gewicht vom 2 Ply 2,35 liegt bei ca 1280 Gramm und das ist mit allen Reifen vergleichbar....


----------



## DH Sport (4. August 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Im Park wenn es bissel weicher is fahr ich momentan den Intruder und bin happy mit dem Teil außer das er recht schwer ist.
> 
> wollte gestern wieder meine Tourenreifen aufziehen, DH vorne war OK, aber mein edge hinten löst sich an der Karkasse komplett auf.
> Reifen is nichtmal ein Jahr alt und war selten drauf. Habe das ding wenn dann nur zuhause im wald gefahren nie am Gardasee.
> Muss mal Bilder machen aber is echt derb, Profil hab ich noch 80% und ich kann den Reifen wegwerfen.



Mit wieviel Luftdruck fährst Du den Edge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2009)

Das ist mir mit meinem Edge EX DC Lite auch passiert. Ich hatte ihn im Frühjahr in Finale eine Woche am HR drauf. Danach war die Karkasse so stark aufgerubbelt, dass es auch den Schlauch in Mitleidenschaft zog. Vor dem Urlaub war die karkasse noch i.O.

Ich denke, dass die Karkasse wohl nicht allzu gut mit scharfkantigem Gestein klarkommt. Schade, denn die Lauffläche kann das. Keine Platten, hält lange und hat immer super Grip. War eigentlich mein permanenter Hinterreifen. Vorne habe ich je nach Wetterlage gewechselt.

Man muss aber sagen, dass auch andere Reifen nach dieser woche oberflächliche Schnitte in der Karkasse hatten. Allerdings haben Betty, Mary und Rubber Queen eben etwas mehr Fleisch und sind dann nicht gleich durch.


----------



## DH Sport (4. August 2009)

M.R. schrieb:


> Das ist mir mit meinem Edge EX DC Lite auch passiert. Ich hatte ihn im Frühjahr in Finale eine Woche am HR drauf. Danach war die Karkasse so stark aufgerubbelt, dass es auch den Schlauch in Mitleidenschaft zog. Vor dem Urlaub war die karkasse noch i.O.
> 
> Ich denke, dass die Karkasse wohl nicht allzu gut mit scharfkantigem Gestein klarkommt. Schade, denn die Lauffläche kann das. Keine Platten, hält lange und hat immer super Grip. War eigentlich mein permanenter Hinterreifen. Vorne habe ich je nach Wetterlage gewechselt.
> 
> Man muss aber sagen, dass auch andere Reifen nach dieser woche oberflächliche Schnitte in der Karkasse hatten. Allerdings haben Betty, Mary und Rubber Queen eben etwas mehr Fleisch und sind dann nicht gleich durch.



der EX DC Lite eignet sich sicher besser im Bereich FR statt DH, dafür ist die Karkasse nicht stabil genug.
Der 2 Ply verträgt das ohne Probleme


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2009)

Der Reifen war am Enduro montiert und wurde halt entsprechend gefahren. Aber vielleicht bin ich da einfach zu fix ;-)


----------



## Schreiner (4. August 2009)

Intruder hab ich vorne noch den 2.7er, ja ich weis, braucht kein mensch, letztes Jahr hab ich das aber noch gebraucht.
Würde mir jetzt den 2.5er holen.

Bin mit dem edge nicht in steinigem gelände gewesen und er ist auch ganz unten am Wulst kaputt.
Druck hatte ich immer so 2,2 - 2,5 Bar am hinterrad.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2009)

Bin auch immer mit 2,5 bar bei ca. 82 kg Fahrergewicht gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 75464 (15. August 2009)

Beim Intruder reicht auch zum Downhill locker der 2,35er, zumindest vorne. Weis jemand wie lange sich der Intruder am Downhillbike hält? Anscheinend soll der ziemlich schnell unten sein. Ich fahre jetzt den ersten und bin sehr zufrieden, habe aber keine Ahnung wie lange die halten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (30. September 2009)

Hat schonmal jemand die FRO-Reifen bei Minusgraden probiert? Wie sieht es mit Verhärten aus? Wie sind sie nach dem Auftauen?


----------



## Schreiner (30. September 2009)

Bin letzten Winter meine Intruder FRO mehrmals im schnee gefahren, gummi bleibnt relativ weich war sehr zufrieden. Danach alles beim alten.

werde im schnee wieder den intruder fahren der war Klasse


----------



## TZR (30. September 2009)

Sehr gut, dann versuche ich das auch mal. Sonst habe ich auch keine Verwendung mehr fürn Intruder.


----------



## Deleted 75464 (6. Oktober 2009)




----------



## spykie (27. Dezember 2009)

Servus Intense Fan Gemeinde.
Da man bei Uns recht wenig Info´s über Intense Reifen herkriegt, versuche Ich es mal hier im Forum.
Frage 1: Wie breit fallen Die Intense Pneus im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz aus?
Frage 2: Wo würdet Ihr Diesen Pneu Intense EX DC Lite Edge Reifen 1-ply verglichen mit Der Konkurrenz ansiedeln?
Gruß an Alle!!!


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr den EX DC 909 1Ply, hab damit meinen BigBetty ersetzt. Der Reifenmantel selbst baut wesentlich schmaler, dafür steht das Profil recht stark seitlich raus. Dementsprechend klasse halt hat man auch, mal abgesehn dass die Gummimischung ihr übriges tut.

Schätze der Edge is son zwischending zwischen Nobbynic und Bigbetty (ohne Gewähr), aber sicher jeden cent wert.

hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben

Cheers
Flo


----------



## spykie (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke und Gruß!!!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Dezember 2009)

Der Edge ist deutlich breiter als der 909, trotz "gleicher" Größe.

Er hat eine sehr breite Auflagegefläche, mit einer starken Profilkante und ein ausgeprägtes Querprofil. Super Traktion und Bremsgrip, sowie spitzenmäßiger Seitenhalt und Kurvengrip auf losen Böden (Schotter, Sand, Nadelboden). Auch bei Nässe funktioniert er sehr gut. Es sollte nur nicht zu schlammig werden.


----------



## spykie (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für Die Mühe!!!
Bin auf Der Suche nach Einer Alternative für Maxxis Minion R in 2,5". Nicht das Der Reifen nichts wäre, Hinten ist Er mir etwas zu Schmal. Werde kommendes den Intense mal ausprobieren.
Thanks for lot!!!


----------



## Alex233 (28. Dezember 2009)

Servus

Intense in 2.35 bauen etwa so breit wie Maxxis in 2.5, der Intruder hat sogar in 2.35 schon was von Monstertruckreifen.
Bin Edge 909, Downhill 2 ply und Intruder 2 ply dieses Jahr gefahren, von Schladming bis Lago und Livigno. 

- EX DC 909 1 Ply ist zwar leichter, aber verträgt sich weder mit meiner Fahrweise, noch meinem Gewicht. Hatte mehrere Durchschläge trotz 2.5 Bar. 
(ca. 1050 gr bei 2.5)

- DH ist der beste Reifen für trockene und intermediate Böden den ich jeh gefahren bin. Baut auch auf Fels einen Mordsgrip auf und hat nicht einmal durchgeschlagen. Der DH macht sich auch auf feuchten Böden ok, bei Matsch jedoch lieber Intruder oder Spike montieren.
(ca. 1270 gr 2.35, 2.0 Bar) 

- Intruder hält sich auf jedem Untergrund von leicht feucht bis matschig an der Strecke fest wie Tarzan an der Liane. Vorderrad läuft mit recht hohem Rollwiderstand wie auf Schienen, fürs Hinterrad hat er fast zu viel Grip, was driften schwierig macht. Der Intruder ist auf harten, trockenen Böden zwar ok, jedoch nicht sinngemäss, da er sich dort recht schnell abnutzt. 
(ca. 1300 gr 2.35, 2.0 Bar)

Kampfgewicht: 92 kg
Fahrweise: so smooth wie 400er Schleifpapier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre bisher im Sommer folgende Kombi:
vorn Minion F 2.5 2Ply 42a
hinten Minion F 2.5 1Ply 60a
Habe damit weder viele Platten noch sonstige Probleme (ein zwei mal im Jahr schlitzt es den 1Ply auf)
Nun würde ich gern was neues probieren und dachte an folgendes:
vorn Intense DH 2.35 2Ply StickyRubber
hinten Intense Edge 2.35 1Ply DualCompound

An die welche schon Intense und Maxxis gefahren sind, liegen diese beiden Kombis eher gleich auf oder hat Intense da den einen oder anderen Vorteil?
Es geht um eher harten, trockenen Boden, Schotter, Waldboden, kein Schlamm. Was ich runter fahre, muss ich auch Berg hoch fahren.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es den 1ply aufschlitzt, dann würde ich eher den den DH EX DC am HR fahren.

Mein Edge war nach einer Woche Finale Ligure auch hin, weil er so dermaßen zerschnitten war, dass er nur stellenweise noch von einer Lage Fäden zusammengehalten wurde. Vorher bin ich ihn aber schon länger am Enduro gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.

DH vorne und hinten fährt sich sehr gut. Wenn du vorher Minion F am VR und HR gefahren bst, dann ist diese Kombi sicher eher geeignet. Die Umstellung ist nicht so groß. Mir hat das gleichmäßige Driftverhalten sehr gut gefallen. Ich bin aber vorne den 2.5er DH FRO gefahren. Der hat ein gröberes Profil als der 2.35er und funktioniert daher bei Matsch auch noch recht gut. Da ist der 2.35er dann schon recht schnell zu.


----------



## froride (29. Dezember 2009)

Da ich ja auch bergauf mit den Dingern fahre, nehme ich die aufgeschlitzten 1Ply hinten immer als "Unfälle" in Kauf. So lange es bei ein zwei im Jahr bleibt, passt das schon. 
Ich dachte hinten an den Edge da ich hoffte er rollt etwas leichter als der DH, oder nehmen die sich da nichts?
Sind die Intense vom Grip her eher besser als die Minion?


----------



## Deleted 75464 (29. Dezember 2009)




----------



## teatimetom (29. Dezember 2009)

echt ?
ich fahr bunt durch intense / schwalbe / maxxis
so den unterschied hab ich noch nicht gemekt.


----------



## Deleted 75464 (29. Dezember 2009)




----------



## teatimetom (29. Dezember 2009)

das solltest du nicht tun .
der intruder ist ganz klar zwischen swampthing und wetscream positioniert. das pendant dazu heisst dirty dan von schwalbe.
ist schon geil der intruder, aber der dirty dan kann das gleiche.... ähnlich. 
intruder ist noch mehr für tiefen schlammm.
wetscream dann für den tiefsten.

vergleichbar zum minion und nur in 3c oder 42 a ... ist dann ein anderer intense pneu.... weil minion ist ein reiner trocken reifen


----------



## haha (29. Dezember 2009)

der intruder hat halt einen ganz entscheiden vorteil gegenüber vergleichbarem von anderen firmen: die weit abstehenden ausgeprägten seitenstollen. fahr ich seit 2 jahren vorne, der geht von trocken bis schlammig wunderbar. für mich der allrounder für deutsches wetter.
dirty dan hat dann schon wieder zu hohe stollen finde ich.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Dezember 2009)

Den Riesenunterschied besteht eher darin, dass die Intensereifen deutlich vielseitiger eingesetzt werden können. Der DH macht sich auch auf weichem Boden sehr gut, da kann der Minion einfach nicht mit. Auf Furztrocken und Bretthart ist der Minion aber einen Ticken besser. Hat man aber eher selten. Mir ist der Minion zu speziell.

Einen vielseitigeren Reifen als den Intruder habe ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen. Der geht wirklich immer. Egal ob trocken oder nass, weich oder hart; gerade in bewaldeten Gebieten eine Macht. Wenn man nicht weiß, was auf einen zukommt, ist der Intruder einfach eine sichere Bank. V.a. von Herbst bis Frühjahr absolut empfehlenswert.

Als Gegenstück zum Wetscream gibt es von Intense noch den Spike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (29. Dezember 2009)

man ersetze intuder mit spike  bei mir ... dann macht mein text isgesamt mehr sinn


----------



## neikless (30. Dezember 2009)

der INTRUDER geht wirklich gut auf allen naturböden !!! (nass/wald/wiesen/Dreck/laub/matsch/schnee)
aber durchaus auch auf losem/sandigen böden 
auf hartem hoden klar mehr rollwiderstand aber auch da okay !


----------



## teatimetom (30. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand mal swamp und intruder direkt verglichen ... so als allrounder ? 
der intruder ist ja irgendwo zwischen highroller (eher trocken) und swampthing(ehe nass)
dann geht der wirklich fast überall.

aber 4 ply ist mir zu hart.
brAucht jemand viele intense 4 ply schlappen, billich  (wenn ja pm)
ich hab die ganze zeit gedach mein spike reifen (de für tiefen schlamm)  heisst intruder.

der post oben ist auf reine schlammreifen(spike etc ) bezogen . sind aber seit oktober meine allround reifen


----------



## Alex233 (30. Dezember 2009)

Der Swampthing ist IMHO Müll. Hatte den im Frühjahr drauf und der kann in keiner Weise, auf keinem Boden mit dem Intruder mithalten.


----------



## spykie (30. Dezember 2009)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Der Swampthing ist IMHO Müll. Hatte den im Frühjahr drauf und der kann in keiner Weise, auf keinem Boden mit dem Intruder mithalten.



Na na es gleich als Müll zu bezeichnen, nur weil Du dich u.U. im Einsatzbereich vergriffen hast!
Gruß


----------



## Alex233 (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja Reifen sind eh so ne Meinungssache, aber mit dem konnt ich echt ned viel anfangen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (30. Dezember 2009)

schick sie mir  dann bist sie los


----------



## froride (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin jetzt erstmal günstig an folgende Modelle gekommen:

(alle in EXDC-Lite)
- 909 26x2,50
- Edge 26x2,35
- DH 26x2,35

Werde mal testen und mir wahrscheinlich dann für vorn noch einen DH FRO zulegen. Wenn sie wirklich so gut sind wie hier beschrieben wird. Ich hoffe. 
Nur noch eine Frage, bei welchen Bedingungen ist der 909 einzusetzen? Vergleichbar mit HighRoller oder Swampthing?


----------



## haha (30. Dezember 2009)

hatte in PDS den direkten vergleich zwischen intruder und swampthing 42a.
der intruder hat mal wieder die nase vorn vor allem in kurven durch die derben seitenstollen und größere stollenhöhe. der swampthing hat aber die klebrigere gummimischung, finde ich. auf nassen pisten mit vielen steinen von vorteil. aber mir gehts eh immer mehr um den kurvengrip.
tom, die steile wiesenkurve in spicak ist gut zum testen. swampthing rutscht, intruder beißt.


----------



## froride (20. Februar 2010)

Habe gerade Bescheid von einem Freund auf La Palma bekommen. Er ist dort Guide und hat einen Intense 909 EXDC 2.5 Reifen für mich getestet. Fährt ein Ransom. Ich kopier mal rein was er sagt, vielleicht braucht noch jemand einen Reifen Tip:

"Fahre den Reifen auf dem Vorderrad. Ist echt der Hammer. Ob nass oder trocken ist völlig egal. Hat mächtig Grip auf allen Untergründen (auch in den Kurven). Die Abnutzung hält sich auch in Grenzen. Hatte gedacht, dass das weiche Ding auf dem Lawaschotter sofort runter geschreddert wird. Einziger Nachteil: schmeißt extrem mit Sand (das Unterrohr wird regelrecht gesandstrahlt) und er rutscht auf der Felge durch. Ventil könnte abreißen, ist aber bis jetzt noch nicht passiert.
Also für La Palma echt empfehlenswert."

Ich selbst fahre gerade den 909 FRO Lite 2.35 und bin auch sehr begeistert. Zwar bisher nur auf Schnee und Matsch, aber ich finde ihn deutlich einfacher zu fahren als SwanpThing oder HighRoller bei mindestens gleichem Grip.


----------



## lakekeman (20. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich habe mir auch schon überlegt den 909 am VR zu testen.
Kann jemand sagen wie die tatsächliche Breite ist?
Ich fahre den Edge 2,35 am HR und finde die Breite absolut ok. Gefällt mir gut.
Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich den 2,35 Intruder ziemlich schmal, den hätte ich wohl lieber in 2,5 nehmen sollen.
Woran orientiert sich der 909? 2,35 ok oder lieber 2,5 ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## froride (20. Februar 2010)

Habe auch den Edge hinten. Der 909 FRO 2.35 ist genauso breit. Kannst auch mal hier rein schauen, da findest du es in Maßen.
Der 2.5er 909 ist eine echte Wuchtbrumme gewesen.


----------



## lakekeman (20. Februar 2010)

Ahh ok interessant. Danke dir.
Da könnte der 2,35er ja warscheinlich wirklich ausreichen. Ist ja komisch dass der Intruder so viel schmaler ist.


----------



## froride (24. März 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> DH vorne und hinten fährt sich sehr gut. Wenn du vorher Minion F am VR und HR gefahren bst, dann ist diese Kombi sicher eher geeignet. Die Umstellung ist nicht so groß. Mir hat das gleichmäßige Driftverhalten sehr gut gefallen.



Danke nochmal für den Tip, Driftverhalten und Fahrbarkeit des DH sind wirklich ´ne Wucht. 

Hier mal mein Intense Test.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. März 2010)

Gern geschehen!

Der DH hat mir gerade bei felsigem Terrain und üerwiegender Trockenheit super gefallen.
Bei Nässe geht er eigentlich auch noch ganz gut, wobei der 2.35er da recht schnell an seine Grenzen kommt. Das Profil ist wesentlich spärlicher und enger als das vom 2.5er.

Den 909er fand ich zu speziell. Vielleicht gut bei sandigem Boden, oder wenn ein harter Boden nach dem Regen oberflächlich etwas angeweicht ist eine gute Option. Eher nix als Allrounder; meiner Meinung nach.
Auf trockenen harten Böden knicken die Schulterstollen weg und er schmiert in der Kurve, bei Schlamm und weichem Waldboden setzt sich das Profil arg zu (zumindest beim 2.35er). Außerdem sind die Schulterstollen recht schnell rundgelutscht und damit ist der Reifen wertlos.

Dagegen fand ich den Intruder wirklich klasse. Sowohl den 2.35er als auch den 2.5er. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass der als Allrounder zum "Touren" noch besser als der DH geeignet ist Zumindest im Mittelgebirge). Auf Tour hat man eher lose Böden, im Park ist der Track ja eher festgefahren, wo der DH dann wieder vorteile hat. Den Intruder hatte ich letztes Jahr eine woche in Finale drauf. Von Platzregen bis Furztrocken hat der alles mitgemacht, ohne Schwächen zu zeigen. Waldboden, Sand, Schotter, Lehm, Schlamm, Fels - alles super machbar!
Im Genesatz zum 909er knicken die Stollen auf hartem Boden auch nicht weg. Es rubbelt dann zwar etwas, aber er schmiert nicht so weg.
Leider gibt es den Intruder nicht als 1-ply.

Mich würde mal der System 4 interessieren, so als Sommer-Trail-Tourenreifen. Vielleicht auch in Kombination mit nem 2.35er DH an der Front.

Diesen Sommer muss ich aber erstmal meinen Reifenvorrat runterschrubben.


----------



## froride (26. März 2010)

Ja, wenn´s richtig hart ist, eiert der 909 etwas. Aber überall wo loses, weiches Zeug ist super und auf La Palma wo es sehr viel Sand ect. gibt, muss er wohl top sein. Werde ich im November überprüfen.
Bei uns sind die Trails im Sommer fast wie im Bikepark, hart und furztrocken. Dehalb passt der DH da super. Wobei mir dieses gemächliche Driften soooo gut gefällt. Hat mich gestern schon wieder komplett begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (26. März 2010)

besser als der DH FRO Lite ist/war der normale DH mit 4 ply... 
ideal quasi mit unterdruck zu fahren und dadurch auch mehr als nur griffig...
allerdings auch dezent übergewichtig


----------



## Paolo (26. März 2010)

Kann man die Intense Reifen eigentlich auch Tubeless mit NoTubes Milch fahren?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. März 2010)

Kann man nur ausprobieren.

Notubes sagt eher nicht, was sich aber auch auf die älteren Modelle beziehen kann. Kenda wird aber empfohlen, obwohl Kenda selbst sagt, dass man es lassen soll.

Kommt also auf einen Versuch an.


----------



## Paolo (26. März 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Kann man nur ausprobieren.
> 
> Notubes sagt eher nicht, was sich aber auch auf die älteren Modelle beziehen kann. Kenda wird aber empfohlen, obwohl Kenda selbst sagt, dass man es lassen soll.
> 
> Kommt also auf einen Versuch an.



Ok, ich habe jetzt mal einen Schwalbe Big Betty mit einem Intense Edge 1-Ply verglichen und der Intense hat wirklich eine extrem weiche Seitenwand. Das wird wohl kaum ohne Schlauch funktionieren.
Ein Intense DH 2-Ply dagegen hat eine noch dickere Seitenwand als der Schwalbe. Sollte daher also wohl klappen. Ich werde es probieren und berichten.


----------



## Schreiner (29. März 2010)

Intense 1ply habeich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht was aufgerissene Seitenwände angeht.

Die 2 Ply dagegen sind ne Wucht, egal Ob Dh oder edge.
Mein Lieblingsallrounder ist der Intruder geht im Park fast immer super.


----------



## Paolo (30. März 2010)

Der 2Ply ist zumindest mal Dicht. Ich denke auch das die Wandstärke für Tubeless ausreichen sollte.
Was wiegt denn ein 4Ply DH 2,35 im Vergleich zu einem 2Ply?
Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir ein paar Reifen zu bestellen.
Einsatzzweck Bikepark Winterberg und Willingen sowie ein paar für den Wald vor Ort.
Die Reifen sollen an ein Intense SS und an ein Tracer.
Lohnt es 2,5" Intruder und Invader (DH) zu nehmen oder langen die 2,35" dicke aus?
Bei der Mischung dachte ich an Sticky vorne und evtl DC hinten.


----------



## froride (4. April 2010)

Ich finde die 2.35 sind breit genug (ca. 60mm). Funktionieren super, bin restlos begeistert.
Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie viel schlechter ist der Grip des Intruders auf trockenem, harten Boden im Vergleich zu DH (beider FRO)? Kann man das in Kauf nehmen, des besseren Allrounders wegen?


----------



## lakekeman (6. April 2010)

Ich schreib hier auch mal meine Eindrücke rein, da ich Intense den letzten Herbst/Winter gefahren bin. Vielleicht kann ja wer was mit anfangen 

Am VR hatte ich den Intruder 2,35 FRO. Der Reifen hat in allen Situationen immer herrlich funktioniert, Schlamm, Matsch, loser Waldboden, bei Schnee und Nässe etc. Besonders Auffällig ist bei dem Reifen das Driftverhalten. Er lässt etwas früher los als manch andere Reifen (in meinem Vergleichsfall Muddy Mary 2,35 GG) aber er driftet absolut kontrollierbar ohne ganz wegzuschmieren. Bei dem Reifen ist es eine Freude in die Kurve zu gehen und über das VR zu schieben.
Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist: der 2,35er ist doch etwas sehr schmächtig, wenig Volumen und Breite. Ich würde zum 2,5er raten. Schade dass es den Reifen nicht als 1-ply Version gibt, denn so ist es doch schon ein richtiger Brocken.

Am HR hatte ich den Edge 2,35 EXDC lite, und der ist wirklich grandios. Selbstreinigung für das Profil sehr gut, Seitenhalt und vor allem Traktion bergauf auf schmierig nassem Untergrung ist super. Ich hatte bisher keinen Reifen der so selten beim starken Reintreten durchgerutscht ist. Die Kombination von harter Lauffläche und weichen Seitenstollen gefällt mir auch. Bei dem Edge geht die 2,35er Breite völlig in Ordung, er baut wesentlich breiter als der Intruder. Nur vom Volumen kann er nicht mit Schwalbe 2,35/2,4 oder neuen Maxxis 2,4 mithalten. Der Einzige Nachteil ist wohl der Rollwiderstand, der ist nämlich leider leider nicht ganz so niedrig. Aber das war bei dem Gripniveau wohl zu erwarten. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen ihn mal am VR zu probieren.

Für den Sommer werde ich aber wohl einen Reifen fahren, der etwas leichter rollt, da ich soviel Grip dann nicht brauche.


----------



## froride (6. April 2010)

Der DH rollt deutlich leichter als der Edge! Kannst du die Breite vom Intruder mal messen bitte? Der 909 sieht optisch auch viel schmaler aus als der Edge und ist dann mit Messchieber auch 60mm breit (inkl. Stollen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (6. April 2010)

Muss das sein  Ist leider nicht mehr montiert im Moment, und den 2-ply zum Spaß aufziehen ist kein Geschenk..
Es kann durchaus sein dass der Reifen an den Stollen gemessen nicht so schmal ist wie man auf den ersten Blick denkt, grade weil die Seitenstollen sehr weit nach Aussen stehen. Trotzdem war er vom "Fahrgefühl" etwas schmal für mich.


----------



## froride (6. April 2010)

Aufziehen musst du ihn nicht noch mal, weiß was das für eine Arbeit ist.


----------



## k.nickl (8. April 2010)

Nach den sagenumwobenen Geschichten über die Reifen _plane _ich auch sie zu testen:
Nur bei den verschiedenen Einsatzgebieten bzw. Vergleichen bin ich noch unentschlossen und bitte um Hilfe:

Derzeit fahre ich 
F: Muddy Mary
26x2.35 Gooey Gluey
R: Wicked Will
26x2.35 Triple  Nano

Untergrund: Wald mal feucht mal trocken, loser Untergrund etwas Felsig viele Wurzeln. Nicht schlammig nicht hart/staubtrocken. Also das standard Programm.

Und nun zur Reifenfrage:
Ich _dachte _an folgende Kombis:

F: DH/Invader H: Edge
oder doch
F: DH H: DH
oder gleich
F: Intruder H: 909
(alles 2.35, 2Ply, Mischungen: Fo: FRO Hi: EXDC, wenn nicht bessere Lösung)

Danke schonmal für eure Meinungen und Tips!


----------



## froride (9. April 2010)

Vorne wie hinten DH solltest du nehmen. Denke er ist für deinen Einsatzbereich am besten. Selbstreinigung ist überraschend gut (sogar teils besser als beim 909) und sonst ist er auf jedem Boden zu Hause. Mich hat seine Vielseitigkeit echt überrascht.


----------



## froride (26. April 2010)

Verkaufe neuen Intense World Cup EX/DC 2.5. Bei Interesse einfach melden. Hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## froride (27. April 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Mich würde mal der System 4 interessieren, so als Sommer-Trail-Tourenreifen. Vielleicht auch in Kombination mit nem 2.35er DH an der Front.


Fahre im Moment genau die Kombination. DH FRO vorn und System 4 EX/DC hinten. Das Tolle ist, die Karkasse hat die gleichen Masse wie die des DH 2.35, also ist das Volumen (und damit die Dämpfung) ungefähr gleich und die 6mm weniger Breite kommen von den weniger abstehenden Seitenstollen. Das Volumen entspricht zwar ungefähr dem des DH 2.35, doch der System 4 fährt sich deutlich direkter und liegt nicht so satt und fluffig. Hat ja auch weniger Gummi. Gutmütig wie von Intense gewohnt und sehr griffig. Mit dem weichen FRO Downhillreifen vorne gibt das ein herrlich verspieltes Fahrverhalten mit leicht mitlenkendem Heck. Für Trailbiking auf alle Fälle genial und perfekt. Ich würde sogar sagen, das er lange bei Endurofahrten mitmacht (hinten), wenn man einen sauberen Fahrstil pflegt. Er ist wirklich die kleine Ausgabe des Intense DH. Für grobes Geröll und verblockte Trails ala Gardasee oder La Palma halte ich ihn für zu schmächtig. Du solltest es auf jeden Fall probieren. Die Beschleunigung durch das geringe Gewicht und der leichte Lauf ist super. Hatte vorher den DH hinten drauf und es kam mir vor wie Nachbrenner eingeschaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (1. Mai 2010)

Was fahrt ihr auf euren Freeridern/DH für Reifenbreiten bei den Intense?
Ich überlege gerade ob ich hinten die 2,35er oder 2,5er EXDC DH aufziehe.
Vorne kommt ein 2,5er DH FRO rein. Würde ich ja hinten auch fahren aber der fährt sich sicher zu schnell ab.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Mai 2010)

Hinten reicht locker der 2.35er EXDC.


----------



## Paolo (1. Mai 2010)

Ok, ich hab jetzt aus Neugierde trotzdem mal den 2,5er aufgezogen. Ganz schön breit der Reifen. 
Und mit No Tubes Milch scheinen sie auch Tubeless dicht zu sein.
Ich hoffe ja mal nicht das sie mir von der Felge rutschen.


----------



## froride (5. Mai 2010)

Hier noch mein Testbericht von Intense Intruder und System 4.


----------



## pfalz (16. Mai 2010)

HI,

Suche nen Ersatz für meine 2,5er Maxxix Minion F+R, dachte an den Invader in 2,35 1Ply vorne (so wie auch THBiker ein paar Seiten vorher), Frage: würde der auch für hinten taugen? 

Einsatzbereich wären hauptsächlich Enduro-Touren (aus eigener Kraft hoch und mit Spaßß runter) auf Waldböden (mal Sandig, mal erdig, auch immer mal wieder feuchte Steine und Wurzeln). Rollwiderstand wäre wichtig...

Einsatzbereich Touren

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## froride (16. Mai 2010)

Ja, passt super und rollt leichter als ein Minion R. Aber in EX/DC Version.


----------



## pfalz (17. Mai 2010)

Alles klar. Dann werd ich mal testen... Danke!


----------



## bernerbiker (3. August 2010)

Jetzt hab ich mal eine generelle Frage zu den Intense Gummimischungen: ist FRO im  Katalog der Downhill Reifen mit Doppelkarkasse und EX/DC bei den  Freeride (Doppelkarkasse)und All Mountain (Einfachkarkasse) drin?
Problem: für Touren werden die Downhillteile halt doch sehr schwer.
Oder gibt es andere Reifen (909 oder Invader), wo es auch leichtere FRO Mischungen gibt? und wo bekommst du die Teile her?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. August 2010)

Bei Chainreactioncycles sind mittlerweile auch 1-plys mit FRO Mischung gelistet.


----------



## froride (3. August 2010)

FRO ist die 50a Gummibärchenmischung - weich und langsam, gibt es nur mit 2Ply (1Ply soll kommen)
EX/DC ist 60a(Mitte)/55a(Seiten) - gibt es in 1Ply und 2Ply

Zu kaufen bei chainreactioncycles.com oder bikesupport.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernerbiker (4. August 2010)

fahre momentan 2.5er Muddy Marry Freeride Karkasse (1Ply).
denkt ihr die AM (1ply) hat eine ähnlich stabile Seitenwand wie die der MM? Ich fahr das ganze mit doc blue dichtmittel ohne schlauch auf mavic crossmax sx. Zu dünn darf sie also nicht sein, dass sie mir mit 1.6 bar nicht wegknickt. 
Sitzt der Reifen auch so satt auf der Felge wie die schwalbe? ein onza ist mir mal runtergesprungen und der ist deutlich leichter draufzuziehen.
wenn ich vorne gripp we gooey glooy möchte, dann muss ich warscheinlich zu FRO greifen. ich nehm an die comp 50 (fro) klebt ähnlich gut wie die 42a von maxxis
habt ihr informationen wann die reifen bei chainreactioncycles eintreffen sollen.
bîkesupport hat ja nur ne ganz begrenzte auswahl...


----------



## froride (4. August 2010)

Ich kenne mich mit Schwalbe Reifen nicht aus. Aber 1Ply Intense sind meiner Meinung nach wie 1Ply Maxxis. Falls das hilft. Auf meine DT Felgen gehen die Intensereifen sehr mühsam aufzuziehen, besonders die 2Ply. Trotzdem brauchen sie viel Talkumpuder damit sich der Schlauch nicht auf der Felge dreht. Hatte mir anfangs Probleme gemacht.
Ich bin vorher Maxxis Minion 42a gefahren und finde die FRO Mischung besser. Gutmütiger, bessere Dämpfung und keine umknickende Stollen bei harten, trocknen Bedingungen. Auf nassen Wurzeln ist 42a einen Tick besser aber kaum der Rede wert.
Bei bikesupport gab es mal alle, aber sind inzwischen gut abverkauft.


----------



## bernerbiker (4. August 2010)

hmm kenne nur die maxxis UST reifen bzgl. der karkasse hilft das nicht viel.
wie rollt den die FRO mischung im Vergleich zum 42a?
Wie findest du den Bremsgrip der EX DC Mischung vorne auf steilen felsigen oder wurzligen passagen?
Ich will halt auch noch ordentlich hochstrapmpeln.


----------



## froride (4. August 2010)

Die FRO Mischung rollt etwas dezent besser als 42a, aber Welten sind das nicht. Wie die EX/DC vorn sind, kann ich dir gar nicht sagen, bin vorn nur FRO Modelle gefahren. Hinten rollen die EX/DC genauso gut wie 60a Maxxis.
Ich strampel auch alles hoch was ich runter will und komme mit 2Ply FRO vorn und EX/DC 1Ply hinten gut zurecht.


----------



## bernerbiker (4. August 2010)

weiss jemand die Gewichte der verschiedenen 2.5 er FaltReifen (1 + 2 Ply) mit den verschiedenen Gummimischungen?
Die aktuellen 2010er Modelle scheinen ja wesentlich leichter zu sein. weiss jemand ob die Seitenwand dadurch viel dünner ist. (ich will tubeless fahren mit milch)
Wo bekommt man denn günstig die 2010er modelle?
und was mir auch aufgefallen ist: die 2010 Dual Compund sind in der Mitte C3, bisher EX. klebt c3 gleich gut wie EX oder ist das ne leichtlaufende nicht so gut haftende mischung?


----------



## froride (4. August 2010)

Den 2.5er 909 EX/DC 1Ply welchen ich nach La Palma geschickt habe, hat 1009g gewogen. Selbst gewogen.
Ein 2.5er WorldCup EX/DC 1Ply 1004g.
Meine Edge EX/DC 1Ply wiegen beide 980g bei 2.35. Der Invader/DH selbe Version 976g.
Intruder etwas mehr als 1200g in 2.35 FRO, genauso Invader/DH und 909 in der gleichen Version.
2010er sind schwer zu bekommen. Habe nur Amiläden gefunden und da kosten sie um 40$+40$ Versand. Da muss man wohl auf chainrection warten.


----------



## froride (10. August 2010)

Bei chainreactioncycles.com sind die FRO Modelle nun auch als 1Ply erhältlich (außer Intruder). Außerdem gibt es den 2010er Intruder mit Pinch Flat Bumper.


----------



## TeeWorks (14. August 2010)

Salü, ich fahr den EXDC 1ply aufm intense und find sie absolut gelungen, vorne supergeilen grip grade auf wurzeln und glattem fels wie auch bei nässe. vom abrieb her sind sie ok, sicher nicht über die maßen extrem langlebig aber wenn man nicht nur hinten bremst halten die ziemlich lange... (bei mir 2te saison und noch nicht verbraucht)

...hab mir gerade die intruder 2ply aufs andere bike geschraubt, mit seifenlauge und oder spucke (  ) rutschen die auch gut drauf. Ohne is es allerdings echt ein gewaltakt! Was ich bis jetzt sagen kann, sehr geiler grip auf geröll... In hindelang aber auch schon mal schön geflatted *G* (war aber glaub ich meine schuld)

Cheers
Flo


----------



## froride (16. August 2010)

froride schrieb:


> Bei chainreactioncycles.com sind die FRO Modelle nun auch als 1Ply erhältlich (außer Intruder). Außerdem gibt es den 2010er Intruder mit Pinch Flat Bumper.



chainreaction hat die Beschreibungen nun geändert und angepasst. Damit bleibt es bei den bekannten Konfigurationen. Aber es sollten die 2010er Modelle sein.

FRO DH und DH Lite wird zu DH - 2Ply+PinchFlat und weiche Mischung
EX/DC wird zu FR - 2Ply und Dual Compound
EX/DC Lite wird zu AM - 1Ply und Dual Compound

Alle Modelle in 2.35 und 2.5 (auch Edge).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (20. August 2010)

Habe nun die ersten 2010er Intense bekommen. Die Reifen scheinen noch besser verarbeitet zu sein und die Labels sind auch neu. Die StickyRubber Mischung erscheint ein wenig weicher als bei den alten Intense, kann aber auch am Alter dieser liegen. Der Edge AM ist nun nicht mehr zweifarbig und die DualCompound Mischung erkennt man nur noch an der Aufschrift. Maße sind gleich geblieben also 2.35 entsprechen ungefähr 2.5er Maxxis. Der Intruder ist trotz PinchFlatBumper etwas leichter geworden.
gewogene Gewichte: Intruder DH 2.35 - 1178g, Edge AM 2.35 - 892g


----------



## Taxoffice! (20. August 2010)

Servus,
-ist das schon ein 2010er Reifen?
-hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem EX/DC?
-was haltet ihr von der Dual Compound Mischung?







Link zu crc:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17682


----------



## froride (20. August 2010)

Das ist der Intense World Cup. Wird glaube ich seit 2009 nicht mehr produziert. Die EX/DC Versionen sind durchweg sehr gut. Halten recht ordentlich und haben durch die weichen Seitenstollen sehr guten Seitenhalt. Den World Cup bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren, hatte ihn aber schon mal in der Hand. Würde sagen es ist ein Hinterrad Reifen für eher trockene Bedingungen der leicht rollen dürfte.


----------



## froride (28. August 2010)

@ M.R.: Hast du schonmal den Edge vorn probiert? Man sieht das oft auf den Bildern aus dem Amiland.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. August 2010)

Nein.

Ich denke aber, dass er v.a. auf steilen, technischen Trails ziemlich gut funktoinieren sollte. Der hat ja eine sehr breite Auflagefläche mit schönem Querprofil. Durch die scharfe Kante hat er sicher auch super Grip in Kurven auf weicheren oder losen Böden. 

Einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie breit der 2.5er Edge tatsächlich ist. Der 2.35er war ja schon deutlich breiter als der DH oder 909 in gleicher Größe.


----------



## froride (28. August 2010)

So viel breiter ist er doch gar nicht. Er wirkt optisch aber sehr breit. Habe gerade mal gemessen, auf meiner DT 5.1 mit 21er Maulweite hat er 62mm Breite mit Stollen. Der DH 2.35 hat 60mm. Geht also. 
Ich finde die Seitenstollen etwas weich, deswegen habe ich noch keinen für vorn gekauft. Glaube das er da viel schwammiger als der Intruder ist. Vielleicht teste ich das mal auf La Palma, da ist es wenigstens trocken. Im Moment ist mein Intruder vorn wohl die beste Wahl. Das Wetter kann sich ja nicht entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (4. September 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie breit der 2.5er Edge tatsächlich ist. Der 2.35er war ja schon deutlich breiter als der DH oder 909 in gleicher Größe.



Hier auf dem Bild siehst du mal den Edge 2.5 am Bike. Der 2.5er ist schon ein mächtiges Ding.


----------



## froride (6. September 2010)

Habe heute noch einen 2010er 909 AM 2.5 1Ply bekommen. Gewicht ist bei diesem 984g.


----------



## bernerbiker (7. September 2010)

froride schrieb:


> Habe heute noch einen 2010er 909 AM 2.5 1Ply bekommen. Gewicht ist bei diesem 984g.



montierst du den vorne? mich würde mal interessieren wie der grip im Vergleich zum intruder 2.5 ist auf steilen technischen passagen ist wo man eher langsam fährt: fels, wurzeln, lose :trocken/nass

wie stabil ist die Karkasse wenn man mit wenig luft fährt (habe vor tubeless mit schwalbe doc blue zu fahren)

ich find 1300g beim intruder zum hochfahren halt ein bischen viel, vor allem wenn es mal jenseits der 1200 hm Marke ist...

Schade dass Intense keine sticky rubber in 1 ply anbietet.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. September 2010)

Ich war jetzt gerade 5 Tage in um Garmisch unterwegs.
Bergauf ging es regelmäßig auf steilen bis sehr steilen Schotterwegen und zur hälfte tragend auf Wanderwegen.
Bergab dann sehr technisch mit sehr losem Schotter, Steinstufen, Wurzeln, Waldboden; eben alles, was man so finden kann. Der Boden war aufgrund der Regenfälle der letzten Wochen extrem lose und v.a. im Wald war es dermaßen glitschig, dass das rumtrialen selbst mit der FRO Mischung eine Herausforderung war. Der Regen am Samstag hat die ganze Sache auch nicht gerade einfacher gemacht.

Ich hatte vorne den 2.5er Intruder FRO und hinten den 2.35er Intruder FRO drauf. Da bin ich halt auf Nummer sicher gegangen. Bergauf war das gerade auf asphaltierten Teilstücken kein Spaß, aber machbar. Dafür habe ich mich bergab doch recht gut gefühlt. Allerdings werde ich wohl Maßnahmen gegen das Wandern des Reifens insbes. am Vorderrad treffen müssen. Bei Trails mit S4 Passagen, die auch noch nass sind, fährt man nunmal wenig Druck (1 bar bei ca. 85 kg Fahrergewicht) und leider hat es mir 3 Ventile aus dem Schlauch gerissen. Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert. Lag aber sicher auch an den miesen Schläuchen von Conti. Einer hat nach dem Wechsel nur ca. 10 Min. Straßenfahrt überlebt. Dann war er platt.

Im Großen und Ganzen war ich mit der Reifenwahl recht zufrieden. Da es z.T. auch recht schlammig war, hätte ich mit nem DH sicher weniger Freude gehabt.
Schwächen zeigte der Intruder eigentlich nur bei harten Böden mit einer losen, feinen Schotterschicht drauf. Da fehlt ihm die Profilkante. Das ist aber ohnehin ein schwieriger Untergrund.


@froride
Der Edge sieht ja echt fett aus. Der wird sich dann sicher so auf 2.5er DH Nivaeu einpendeln. Der ist auch so ein fetter Brummer. Dagegen sieht der 2.35er aus wie ein XC Reifen.


----------



## froride (7. September 2010)

@bernerbiker: Ich habe den Reifen als Ersatz gekauft, falls die FRO Mischung des Intruder nicht dem scharfen Lavagestein auf La Palma gewachsen ist. Letztes Jahr war nach drei Wochen ein Minion F 42a ziemlich zerfleddert. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung mit beiden Reifen in 2.35 FRO würde ich sagen, das gerade im technisch, steilen Gelände der Intruder einfach deutlich besser ist. Ich würde lieber das Mehrgewicht ertragen.

@M.R.: Das Problem mit dem Reifenwandern hatte ich auch am Anfang. Ich habe die Felgenhörner und die Reifenflanken außen mit Bremsenreiniger ordentlich sauber gemacht und innen richtig viel Talkum rein. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Der 909 in 2.5 ist auch echt fett und die Stollen deutlich massiver als die des 2.5er.


----------



## bernerbiker (7. September 2010)

@M.R. du bist doch auch schon den Nevegal 2.5 in Stick-E Mischung gefahren. Wie ist denn der Intruder im Vergleich? Den Nevegal gibts ja auch als Einfachkarkasse um die 900 g. Meinst du das geht mit Milch und wenig Luftdruck (1.3- 1.4 bar)
Sonst fällt mir in der Kathegorie nur noch die Muddy Mary 2.5 Freeride Gooey Glooey ein... hat da einer einen direkten vergleich?

hattet ihr das Reifenwandern auch bei den 2010er Modellen? ich will Tubeless mit Milch fahren. Weiss nicht ob der dann dicht ist.....


----------



## TeeWorks (7. September 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorne den 2.5er Intruder FRO und hinten den 2.35er Intruder FRO drauf. Da bin ich halt auf Nummer sicher gegangen. Bergauf war das gerade auf asphaltierten Teilstücken kein Spaß, aber machbar. Dafür habe ich mich bergab doch recht gut gefühlt. Allerdings werde ich wohl Maßnahmen gegen das Wandern des Reifens insbes. am Vorderrad treffen müssen. Bei Trails mit S4 Passagen, die auch noch nass sind, fährt man nunmal wenig Druck (1 bar bei ca. 85 kg Fahrergewicht) und leider hat es mir 3 Ventile aus dem Schlauch gerissen. Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert. Lag aber sicher auch an den miesen Schläuchen von Conti. Einer hat nach dem Wechsel nur ca. 10 Min. Straßenfahrt überlebt. Dann war er platt.




ok ich kenn mich ja nicht aus, aber ich würde nicht mal auf nem Tubeless mit weniger als 1,5bar fahren...!  ...unter 2 bar war bei mir bis jetzt jeder schlauch-reifen plattengefährdet. S4 mit 2 bar is für mich wunderbar fahrbar. Bikepark unter 2 bar is sowieso schlauchmord.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. September 2010)

In der 1ply Liga habe ich bisher nix besseres als den Kenda gefahren. Die 2.5er Mary in GG kam da auch nicht ran.
Die Kendas werden wohl gerne mit Milch gefahren und sollten da auch gut funktionieren. Ich halte aber nix davon so einen Reifen mit zu wenig Druck zu fahren, selbst tubeless nicht. Bei mir ist bei 1,5 bar schluss. Fährt sich sonst einfach schwammig und unpräzise. Der Intruder ist halt einfach ein fetter DH Reifen mit entsprechenden Reserven. Wenn es nicht allzu steil, der Boden nicht arg weich und der Fels nicht scharfkantig ist, ist der Nevegal für mich bisher der beste Kompromiss. Gerade auf Touren im Mittelgebirge, wo es ständig wechselnd bergauf und bergab geht, ist der leichte Reifen vorteilhaft. Interessant finde ich aber auch den neuen Kenda Telonix. Sicher noch besser für steile technische Trails und lose Böden.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. September 2010)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ok ich kenn mich ja nicht aus, aber ich würde nicht mal auf nem Tubeless mit weniger als 1,5bar fahren...!  ...unter 2 bar war bei mir bis jetzt jeder schlauch-reifen plattengefährdet. S4 mit 2 bar is für mich wunderbar fahrbar. Bikepark unter 2 bar is sowieso schlauchmord.



1 bar fahre ich natürlich nur vorne. Hinten waren es sicher so ca. 1,8. Tempo ist ja auch gering. Außerdem war es verdammt glitschig. wenn man sauber fährt und nicht mosht, ist das vollkommen ok. Zumal der Intruder ja ein Dh Gummi mit ca. 1500 bzw. 1300g ist. Das Fahrergewicht und den Fahrstil sollte man auch berücksichtigen.
Im Park fahre ich aber vorne auch etwa 1,5 bar im 2,5er und 2-2,2 im 2.35er am Heck.
Ich habe aber auch keinen Freerider oder DHler. Fahre alles mit meinem Prophet mit 140 mm Hub an Front und Heck. Da ist man im Park eher etwas langsamer und im technsichen Gelände für jedes Bisschen Grip dankbar. Man muss da schon recht langsam und sauber zu Werke gehen. Das Durchschlagsrisiko ist daher eher gering.


----------



## TeeWorks (7. September 2010)

ok jedem das seine, aber für mich wären 1 bar vorne viel zu schwammig  
...da hätte ich auch angst dass mir der reifen von der felge fliegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. September 2010)

Bei Drücken von 1 bar geht es doch um Geschwindigkeiten, die deutlich unter Schritttempo liegen. Da springt nix von der Felge.
Wenn ich natürlich mit nem fetten Freerider einfach überall runtershredde, dann braucht es mehr Druck. Darum geht es mir aber nicht. Ich will solche Passagen mit größtmöglicher Kontrolle möglichst ohne Bremsspuren bewältigen.
Da passt das wunderbar.


----------



## bernerbiker (8. September 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> In der 1ply Liga habe ich bisher nix besseres als den Kenda gefahren. Die 2.5er Mary in GG kam da auch nicht ran.
> Die Kendas werden wohl gerne mit Milch gefahren und sollten da auch gut funktionieren. Ich halte aber nix davon so einen Reifen mit zu wenig Druck zu fahren, selbst tubeless nicht. Bei mir ist bei 1,5 bar schluss. Fährt sich sonst einfach schwammig und unpräzise. Der Intruder ist halt einfach ein fetter DH Reifen mit entsprechenden Reserven. Wenn es nicht allzu steil, der Boden nicht arg weich und der Fels nicht scharfkantig ist, ist der Nevegal für mich bisher der beste Kompromiss. Gerade auf Touren im Mittelgebirge, wo es ständig wechselnd bergauf und bergab geht, ist der leichte Reifen vorteilhaft. Interessant finde ich aber auch den neuen Kenda Telonix. Sicher noch besser für steile technische Trails und lose Böden.



Interessant, also der Nevegal ( ich nehm an Stick-E und 2.5) besser als mein jetziger Muddy Mary 2.5 GG. war das der 1 ply falt oder die Freeride Variante draht mit butyl? 
Wie ist das Volumen des Nevegal im vergleich zu MM oder Intense
Du findest dan auch besser als 1 ply Intense?
wie ist denn der direkte verleich vom nevegal zum intruder?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. September 2010)

Ich habe den 1ply 2.5 Stick-E zum Falten.

Der 2.5er ist etwa so breit wie eine 2.35er Mary. Die Mary sieht etwas voluminöser aus, zum Intense Intruder gibt es in dem Punkt keine sichtbaren Unterschiede.

Die 1ply Intense gibt es ja nicht mit komplett weicher Mischung, sondern nur mit Dual Compound mit härterer Lauffläche. Das ist auf normalen Trails ziemlich ok, aber in schwierigeren, langsamen technsichen Trails v.a. bei Nässe jedenfalls am Vorderrad sehr unangenehm. Daher habe ich mir keine Intense 1ply mehr zugegelgt.
Der Nevegal fährt sich für mein Empfinden aber ähnlich wie der DH.
Hat auch sehr gut mit dem Edge am Heck harmoniert.

Man ließt und hört gelegentlich, der Nevegal würde in Kurven wegrutschen. So falsch ist das nicht. Sobald die Schulterstollen Greifen ist aber alles wieder i.O.
Muss man sicher mögen. Allerdings ist der Grenzbereich besser spürbar, als bei der Mary.

Der Intruder ist halt ein Reifen für andere Bedingungen. Der hat letztlich Vorteile bei weichen und sehr losen Böden, der Nevegal bei festen Untergründen.
Während der Kenda im Schlamm natürlich eher schmiert und sich zusetzt, fährt sich der Intruder auf harten Böden recht kippelig. Kann man sich aber dran gewöhnen und ist auch nur im Bikepark wirklich relevant.
Daher nehme ich größerer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit v.a. im Herbst/ Frühjahr tendenziell eher den Intruder mit.


Letztlich sind beides gute Reifen mit breitem Einsatzbereich. Ein Fehlkauf ist definitiv keiner.


----------



## bernerbiker (9. September 2010)

@M.R.:
dann würdest du die MM zwischen Nevegal und Intruder einschätzen? Ich finde den Grip bei steilen technischen wie meinst du dass der Grenzbereich besser definiert ist bei Kenda?Die MM 2.5 ist ja dann massiv voluminöser als Intense und Kenda in 2.5. wie ist denn der der 909er (Edge is ja anscheinend)? wie findest du denn den Intruder auf langsameren technichschen Passagen wenns trocken ist bzgl. weggknicken?frorider schwärmt ja in allen lebenslagen davon.
Schade dass Intense nur die DH Karkasse in reiner sticky rubber baut. Ist für meinen Enduro/Freeride light einsatz halt schon verdammt schwer.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. September 2010)

Ich finde Schwalbereifen im Kurvenverhalten recht undefiniert. Ich komme damit einfach nicht klar. Fährt sicht irgendwie wie auf Murmeln.

Intruder bei trockenen, technischen Passagen ist sehr gut machbar. Da knickt auch nix weg.
Den 909er bin ich noch nicht ausgiebig gefahren, den Edge nur hinten. Da war er aber super.


----------



## froride (9. September 2010)

909 und Intruder fahren sich sehr ähnlich bis es sehr tief/lose oder matschig wird. Da ist der Intruder viel besser, besonders in der Spurführung. Bremskraft hat der Intruder generell mehr, rollt aber auch nicht so leicht. Der Verschleiß steigt ab einen gewissen Punkt beim 909 schnell an. Nämlich wenn die Mittelstollen so weit abgefahren sind, das die erste Reihe Seitenstollen mit aufliegt. Die nudeln sich dann schnell schräg ab.


----------



## k.nickl (11. November 2010)

@ froride:
Wo gibt es die 2010er bereits zu kaufen?
Suche nach Alternativen zur MuddyM (VR, 2.35 GG) und WickedW (Hr. 2.35 GG).
Dachte an VR 909 und HR DH/Invader, oder nur DH/DH! (Für Schladming/Maribor/Saalbach u.Ä.)


----------



## pfalz (12. November 2010)

Hatte mir vor 2 Wochen welche bestellt bei www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk, das waren schon die neuen Modelle.


----------



## Taxoffice! (12. November 2010)

Ich hab mir den dh, jetzt Invader bei crc gekauft. Keine Risse in den Seitenwänden. Warum also die neuen kaufen und doppelt so viel bezahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (12. November 2010)

k.nickl schrieb:


> @ froride:
> Wo gibt es die 2010er bereits zu kaufen?
> Suche nach Alternativen zur MuddyM (VR, 2.35 GG) und WickedW (Hr. 2.35 GG).
> Dachte an VR 909 und HR DH/Invader, oder nur DH/DH! (Für Schladming/Maribor/Saalbach u.Ä.)



Ich habe bei CRC gekauft. Die 2010er sind leichter und Mischung scheint auch leicht anders zu sein. 
Würde dir 909 und Edge raten oder wenn Gewicht nicht so wichtig, Intruder und Edge.
Bin gerade auf La Palma und die Kombi Intruder/Edge ist genial hier. Letztes Jahr haben Minion F hier ziemlich versagt. Egal ob tiefer Sand oder verblocktes Geröll, der Grip ist super.


----------



## k.nickl (12. November 2010)

Danke vielmals!
Vom Gewicht, wenn die Werksangaben der 2.25er ca. stimmen, kommt es auf die paar Gramm +/- auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## froride (13. November 2010)

Also mein 2010er Intruder 2.35 liegt unter 1200g. Leichter als die 2009er. Der Edge 2010 war auch ca. 100g leichter als noch die 2009er. Unter 900g in 1Ply. Gewichte stimmen ganz gut.
Edit: hier hatte ich sogar gewogen.


----------



## felixh. (3. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab mir zwei DH in 2Ply Falt SR 2.5 bei CRC bestellt. Derzeit nur einen als Vorderreifen verbaut (Hinterreifen Michelin DH24). Wiegen 1350 und 1380g - sind also wohl noch 2009er Modelle. Haben auch nur 18â¬ das StÃ¼ck gekostet....

Der Grip ist schon super, allerdings rollen sie echt sehr mÃ¼hsam, vor allem da die Reifen gute 50-100g Steinchen im Profil aufnehmen (bleiben kleben, nicht stecken). Am schlimmsten ist es mit dem Streusplit derzeit auf den StraÃen, da braucht man eigentlich schon Fullface und dicke Goggles, weil der Steinhagel ab rund 20km/h sonst im Gesicht nicht nett ist. Ich hoffe das gibt sich mit der Zeit....

Der Vorteil ist dass ich daher auf kurzen eisigen StÃ¼cken keine Spikes vermisse, denn die Stollen haben eh eine Steinbesetzung die sich ins Eis frÃ¤st.

Das gute ist, dass Gummi bleibt trotz Temperaturen um 0Â° sehr weich und der DH gefÃ¤llt mir von der Form echt gut. Nicht so rund wie etwa die Michelin, aber auch nicht so platt wie etwa Minions.

Die Karkasse ist echt sehr stabil. Bin jetzt mal mit 0.8bar am VR gefahren, und wÃ¼rde wahrscheinlich noch weniger gehen. Durchschlagverhalten ist etwa vergleichbar mit Minion DHF Single Ply bei 1.5bar, oder 2Ply bei 1bar.

Als Tourenreifen selbst am VR scheinen mir die 2Ply daher einfach etwas Ã¼berdimensioniert. FÃ¼rs shutteln dÃ¼rften sie sehr gut sein. Vom Profil ist der DH in 2.5 bei Matsch einem Minion auf jeden Fall noch Ã¼berlegen. 


Hoffe mal dass es den DH in 2.5 mit SR bald auch (wieder) als 1Ply gibt bzw sogar  Intruder als 1Ply mit SR und das zu 20â¬ bei bikesupport. Evtl rollt er dann auch deutlich besser (weil ich dan ja vom Druck auch auf 1.2 bis 1.3 bar rauf muss ,damit sie nicht durchschlagen - wiege allerdings nur 65kg, sprich ich kann generell etwas weniger Druck fahren wie die meisten bz..)


----------



## froride (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Steinen kenne ich. Auf La Palma dachte ich, ich habe einen Sandstrahler in der Gabel. Mit der Zeit wird es weniger, geht aber nie ganz weg.


----------



## felixh. (3. Februar 2011)

Die Gummimischung ist halt echt etwas extrem. In der Garrage wo es etwas staubig ist, kommt so viel Staub auf die Stollen, dass der Reifen abschmirt wie auf Eis. Zum Glück dürfte das draußen beim Fahren nicht passieren. Ist ähnlich wie die 5.10 Sohlen. Eine kleine Staub/Dreckschicht bleibt einfach immer drauf kleben (außer es regnet oder ist sehr feucht) aber der Grip ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz meist noch immer überragend...

Am nervigsten finde ich das mit den Steinen halt auf Asphalt, weil da ist der Rollwiederstand dann nochmal deutlich größer wie er eh schon wäre. 

Ich bin noch nie Maxxis Slow Reezay gefahren, ist das ähnlich?

Als Trailreifen werde ich die Intense wohl nicht einsetzen und eher mal einen Nevegal 1 Ply Stick-E versuchen am VR. Fürs shutteln oder Tage wo ich zumindest 50% bergauf shuttle, sind die Intense aber einfach genial. Mit Maxxis komme ich nicht so wirklich klar, und Muddy Marry gibt es ja nicht mehr in GG.

Das Profil vom Invader in 2.5 ist mir im Prinzip auch Intermediate genug als Allroundreifen. Bevor ich einen Intruder als Do-it-All Reifen montier, nehm ich lieber Intense Spike als Backup für richtig tiefe Tage (weil bei tiefem Schlamm sind das für mich mit Abstand die besten Reifen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (4. Februar 2011)

Die Maxxis Slow Reezay fühlen sich weicher an, doch die Rückstellung ist trotzdem nicht so langsam wie bei den Intense. Das finde ich den großen Vorteil. Das dämpft gut und im Drift sind die Reifen wie Kaugummi. Super gutmütig. Ich bin letztes Jahr fast die ganze Zeit Intruder 2.35 vorn und Edge 2.35 hinten gefahren. Auch Touren über 1000Hm. Ging super. Aber die AM und FR Modelle mit DualCompound sind auch super zum Trails heizen. In der Mitte hart für wenig Rollwiederstand und weiche Seitenstollen. Kannst du auch mal testen.


----------



## felixh. (13. Februar 2011)

Bin heute nochmal eine Tour gefahren, diesmal mit ein paar anderen. Es war unglaublich wie langsam der 2.5 SR Downhill rollt. Auf Asphalt wo andere mit Minion DHF 2ply vorne, Ardent 60a hinten mit gut 20km/h runtergerollt sind, musste ich mit gut halber Kraft reintreten....
Als Trailreifen einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, wobei der Grip halt schon ein Wahnsinn ist. Ich bin mit einer größeren Gruppe wo ich trotz schwerem Bike eher einer der schnelleren bin bergauf, quasi am Ende gefahren. Ispo und die ganzen Standparties plus Geburtstagsparty diese Woche mögen mit verantwortlich gewesen sein, aber erstmal kommen die Intense runter.

Bin mir nicht sicher wie stark der Rollwiderstand an der Karkasse liegt, und wie stark am SR. Weiß nicht ob ich einen Invader 2.5 AM in SR oder in Dual Compound probieren soll.

Oder die Reifen bleiben drauf, und ich motte mein Golden Willow zum trailfahren wieder aus. Macht nur irgendwie weniger Spaß.


----------



## froride (13. Februar 2011)

Die AM Modelle gibt es ja nicht in SR, sondern nur in DualCompound. Sind aber auch sehr gut. Vielleicht solltest du mal die 2.35er in Erwägung ziehen. Die sind ja von den Maßen her wie die Maxxis 2.5. Die Intense in 2.5 sind schon echt fett. Einen 909 AM 2.5 habe ich gerade im Bikemarkt. Falls du Interesse hast. Wiegt knapp 990g.


----------



## felixh. (13. Februar 2011)

Naja, die Maxxis 2.5 sind mir auch deutlich zu wenig Volumen. Der 909 ist nicht so mein Typ. Entweder Intruder oder Invader (wobei der Invader in 2.5 (jedoch nicht 2.35) eigentlich für 95% meiner Touren wohl besser ist - so viel Schlamm fahre ich nicht).


----------



## felixh. (13. Februar 2011)

okay, dass heißt hier ist die Überschrift falsch, die Beschreibung korrekt:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53628

Weil sonst gäbe es ja doch die 2.5 1-ply in SR.


----------



## froride (13. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre auch keinen Schlamm. Aber sobald weicher Waldboden oder tieferes Geröll, Schotter ist, finde ich den Intruder besser. Und auf hartem, trokenem ist er nicht so viel schlechter wie der Invader. Ist allroundmäßig, meiner Meinung nach der beste Intense. Mit dem hast du immer den richtigen Reifen drauf. Perfekt wäre ein SinglePly SR Intruder. 

Ja, bei CRC ist die Überschrift falsch. In der Beschreibung steht's richtig - SR/C3/SR. Das ist DualCompound.

Ich werde diesen Sommer mal den Edge AM vorne testen, sieht man im Amiland oft auf DH Rennen. Außerdem hab ich schon den Zero DH zum testen da.


----------



## fox-ranger (14. Februar 2011)

ich fahre dieses jahr den intruder DH sticky 2.35 V+H als allrounder.
für die bikeparks im wallis fahre ich dann den intruder DH sticky 2.5 vorne und den edge DH sticky 2.35 hinten.

hätte noch 2x 2.35 invader DH sticky für total 70.-- chf


----------



## k.nickl (14. Februar 2011)

Durch die aktuelle Schneeschmelze und den letzten Regenschauern konnte ich den Spike endlich _richtig_ einfahren und stell meine EindrÃ¼cke dar:
Gewicht: Von Harni gewogene 1500g (!) bei angegebenen 1190g.
Rollwiederstand: Unglaublich hoch was bei den langen, weichen Stollen und dem im Querschnitt rechteckigen Profil keine Ãberraschung ist.
Grip: Auf intermediate oder "nur" weichen BÃ¶den nicht brauchbar da die langen Stollen nicht genug in den Boden eindringen kÃ¶nnen und sich erneut das Profil als Nachteil erweist: keinerlei Kurvengrip da es im Gegensatz zu Wetscream oder Dirty Dan keine Seitenstollen gibt.
Soweit auch keine Ãberraschung. 
Doch auf frischen, knÃ¶cheltiefen dÃ¼nnen/nassen und klebrig/patzigen Assischlamm eine Granate! Der sehr schmale Reifen frÃ¤st sich stur Zentimetertief durch den Untergrund und hÃ¤lt unbeirrbar seine Spur. Der Kurvengripp ist nicht berauschend (erneut durch die geraden Stollen) aber ausreichend fÃ¼r die zu durchfahrenden Kleinseen. Auch die Selbstreinigung ist dabei sehr gut was mein Popometer soweit erkennen konnte.
Im Angebot fÃ¼r 25â¬ ein guter Kauf fÃ¼r die paar richtigen Schlammschlachten die man sich gÃ¶nnt.


----------



## pfalz (14. Februar 2011)

Fahre den Invader in 2.35 EX/DC lite VR+HR für Enduro-Touren, reicht mit völlig, und ich bin keine fahrtechnische Gazelle, vom Frühjahr bis Herbst. Jetzt im Winter am VR einen Intruder FRO in 2.35. Auf dem Parkbike am VR einen Intruder in 2.35 FRO und am HR wieder nen Invader in 2.35 DC...bin sehr zufrieden...

Mir wär der 2.5er definitiv zu fett, um Touren damit zu fahren.


----------



## froride (14. Februar 2011)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Gewicht: Von Harni gewogene 1500g (!) bei angegebenen 1190g.



Das auf dem Bild ist ein altes Modell. Die auf der Website bei denen auch 1190g angegeben ist, haben eine andere Karkasse. Zu erkennen an den neuen Schriftzügen. Seit 2010 steht nicht mehr Intense drauf, sondern ITS.
Also erstmal die neuen wiegen bevor gemeckert wird. Ich habe jetzt fünf 2010er Reifen (2xEdge, Intruder, 909, Zero) und das Gewicht war immer nur wenige Gramm anders als angegeben. Und zwar in beide Richtungen abweichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (14. Februar 2011)

Dann wurde einiges an der Karkasse geändert um gute 300g loszuwerden! 
Weniger jedoch an der Seite wenn sie das letzte mal am 30.09 2009 aktualisiert wurde...


----------



## froride (14. Februar 2011)

Wie viel beim Spike gespart wurde, weis ich nicht. Die alten Modelle gab es auch noch in 4Ply. Vielleicht ist das so einer. Beim Intruder und Edge wurden gut 100g gespart. Meine alten Reifen sind teilweise abgefahren alle gut 100g schwerer. Hier ist mal ein Bild der neuen Labels.


----------



## k.nickl (14. Februar 2011)

Das neue Label kenn ich zusammen mit den politischen Gründen 
(lassen wirs: der Spike macht das gut was er soll und die paar Gramm stören nur beim Heben)


----------



## froride (14. Februar 2011)

Falls es vielleicht doch einer der 4Ply ist, braucht man nicht mal Luft aufpumpen. 
Die Dinger waren schon krass.


----------



## lucxx007 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo...

Von den aktuellen Intense-Reifen welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ??
Einsatzzweck im Freeride-Bereich für das kommende hoffentlich schöne Wetter. Also meist trockener Boden.
Gewicht ist nicht ganz so wichtig, aber der Rollwiederstand auf der Straße sollte auch nicht allzu hoch sein.
Bin im Moment unsicher, da auch auf manchen Seiten meist noch die älteren Reifen abgebidet sind.


----------



## Taxoffice! (22. Februar 2011)

Trockene Böden, wenig Rollwiderstand, ganz klar der Invader!!!


----------



## lucxx007 (22. Februar 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Trockene Böden, wenig Rollwiderstand, ganz klar der Invader!!!



Wie ist der Unterschied von 2.35 zu 2.5 ??? 
...also vom Volumen her, optisch gesehen..ich nehm an der 2.5 ist schon 'ne ziehmlich brummige pelle oder?

Wie ist der Unterschied zum EDGE ??


----------



## froride (22. Februar 2011)

Unterschied 2.35 zu 2.5 ist schon ordentlich. Der 2.35er ist ziemlich genau wie die Maxxis 2.5er. Die Intense 2.5 sind ca. 64mm breit, haben aber auch größere und längere Stollen. Hinten würde ich lieber den Edge nehmen, weil der auch halb abgefahren gut rollt. Der Invader rollt immer schwerer, je mehr er sich abfährt, da dann immer mehr Stollen aufliegen. Der Edge ist ein Reifen für alles, der viel verzeiht. Leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen wie er sich vorn macht, wird erst dieses Jahr ausgetestet. Habe aber schon einige bei DH Rennen so gesehen.


----------



## lucxx007 (22. Februar 2011)

froride schrieb:


> Unterschied 2.35 zu 2.5 ist schon ordentlich. Der 2.35er ist ziemlich genau wie die Maxxis 2.5er. Die Intense 2.5 sind ca. 64mm breit, haben aber auch größere und längere Stollen. Hinten würde ich lieber den Edge nehmen, weil der auch halb abgefahren gut rollt. Der Invader rollt immer schwerer, je mehr er sich abfährt, da dann immer mehr Stollen aufliegen. Der Edge ist ein Reifen für alles, der viel verzeiht. Leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen wie er sich vorn macht, wird erst dieses Jahr ausgetestet. Habe aber schon einige bei DH Rennen so gesehen.



Also wenn der 2.35 schon wie ein 2.5 Maxxis ausschaut, dann nehm ich 2.35.
Ich hab mir das Profil nochmal angesehen vom Invader, wenn die mittleren Stollen runter sind, dann liegen da tatsächlich dann mehr Stollen auf...und der Rollwiederstand wird größer.
Also ich werd wohl für vorn und hinten mal die 2.35 Edge FR austesten.
Mal sehen ....
...Reifen ist echt 'ne Wissenschaft für sich !!!

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (22. Februar 2011)

Schau doch hier mal rein, ich habe da alle Maße eingetragen von den Reifen die ich hatte. Die 2.35 sind ca. 60-61mm breit. Den Edge sieht man sehr oft bei Steve Smith vorn und hinten auf dem Downhiller. Die neuen Modelle sind die mit AM, FR, DH. Alles was EX/DC hat, sind alte. Bei den DH Modellen muss Pinchflat Bumper dabei stehen, dann sind es neue.


----------



## felixh. (22. Februar 2011)

Wie ist denn der Unterschied im Rollwiderstand Ardent 2.40 (1Ply) und Edge AM? Bin grad am schauen wass ich noch mitbestelle um bei CRC auf die Porto-Freimenge für AT zu kommen...


----------



## froride (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bin bisher nur den Ardent in 2.25 gefahren (hat flachere Stollen als der 2.4). Vermute aber trotzdem, das der Ardent besser rollt. Edge ordne ich auf dem Niveau eines Minion R 2.5 ein.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich habe hier einen nagelneuen Edge 2.35 AM 1Ply aktuelles Modell. Leider eiert er fast 5mm in eine Richtung. FÃ¼r 25â¬ wÃ¼rde ich ihn verkaufen (Versand gratis).


----------



## felixh. (23. Februar 2011)

So, hab jetzt bei Wiggle 2x Invader AM 2.50 (je 25â¬) und einen Intruder 2.35 DH (21â¬) bestellt (um 67â¬ da man ja noch 6â¬ fÃ¼r Newsletteraktualisieren bekommt). Zusammen mit zweimal DH 2.50 (2009) - fÃ¼r je 18â¬ fÃ¼r Bikepark sollten das genug Vorderreifen fÃ¼r die kommende Saison sein...
Als Hinterreifen entweder Ardent 2.4 oder 2.6 falt, oder wenn die Ardents nichts taugen dann halt wieder Michelin Wild Rock'r 2.4 und alle 500-800km tauschen. Evtl fÃ¼r alpine Touren auch mal den Invader AM aufs HR. Edge scheint mir vom Rollwiderstand halt doch einfach zu hoch um auch mal 4000-5000HM Touren an einem Tag zu fahren - selbst wenn da wenig Asphalt drunter ist und meist steil rauf, steil runter.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal dass der Invader AM 2.5 am VR nicht zu schwer rollt und die 940g so halbwegs stimmen.
Glaub nicht dass die Preise fÃ¼r Intense Reifen noch viel billiger werden...

(na gut der Intruder 2.35 wird derzeit jeden Tag 1% mehr Discount bei Wiggle, aber fragt sich halt schon wie lange noch)


----------



## froride (23. Februar 2011)

Ich fand Invader und Edge nicht viel auseinander beim Rollwiederstand. Deutlich besser war aber der System4. Die Karkasse hat die gleichen Maße wie der Invader 2.35, die Stollen sind kleiner und stehen nicht so ab. Geht aber richtig gut das Teil und macht erstaunlich viel mit.


----------



## pfalz (23. Februar 2011)

> Edge 2.35 AM 1Ply



AM bedeuted ehemaliger DC? Dann hätte ich Interesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (23. Februar 2011)

Ja, die leichteste Version und DualCompount. Einfach PM.


----------



## felixh. (1. März 2011)

So hab jetzt heute die 2.50er Invader AM bekommen (und den 2.35er Intruder DH).

Gewichte:
Invader AM 2.50: einmal 950g, einmal 960g
Intruder DH 2.35: 1180g

Bin sie jetzt noch nicht gefahren. Der Invader AM 2.50 ist von der Seitenwand her echt schon ziemlich dünn. Ähnlich den Maxxis. Michelin oder Schwalbe hat eine dickere Seitenwand bei den Enduromodellen. Dafür ist er unter der Lauffläche fast schon wie ein 2-Ply und sehr steif. Schade, 50-80g mehr an der Seitenwand, und es wäre perfekt.

Was krass ist, ist dass der AM aufspringt wie ein Flummi. Der Invader 2.50 Fro Lite mit 1370g dämpft bei gleichem Luftdruck etwa doppelt so gut. Bin mal gespannt wie man das merkt am Trail.

Ich denke in Zukunft werde ich eher die FR Versionen für Enduro/AM kaufen. Die sind vom Gewicht her ja auch noch aktzeptabel zum rauftreten (abgesehen vom Invader 2.5 mit 1100g). Wie stabil gegen Durchschläge sind den die 2Ply FR Karkassen? Abgesehen vom Invader 2.5 sind die ja eigentlich nur 100g schwerer wie die AM Karkassen.

Die Gummimischung beim DualCompound in der Lauffläche, scheint mir deutlich weicher wie Maxxis 60a zu sein. Zumindest im Vergleich zum Ardent 2.60 MP60 den ich zum Vergleich hab. Seitlich sowieso weicher (aber etwas härter wie die Single Compound SR von ITS). Evtl liegt das aber einfach auch an den niedrigen Temperaturen. In meinem Keller hats derzeit nicht mehr als 3-4°. Die Intense bleiben ja auch bei kalten Temperaturen sehr weich.


----------



## froride (1. März 2011)

Das Springen kommt von der 60a Mischung in der Mitte. Die hat eben nicht diesen extrem langsamen Rebound der Sticky Mischung. Die Sticky Mischung vor 2010 war auch ein klein wenig anders. Erstmal fühlte sie sich recht hart an im Vergleich zu der 60a Mischung, doch wenn man die Stolle mal etwas geknetet hat, ist sie immer weicher geworden. Bei den neuen ist das nicht mehr so extrem, die haben aber auch einen nicht ganz so langsamen Rebound. Die Seiten vom DC sind auch 55a statt 50a bei den SR Modellen.


----------



## felixh. (1. März 2011)

Naja, schon klar mit den 60a in der Mitte. Aber so arges Flummigefühl (beim einfach Rad unbelastet runterfallen lassen von 20-30cm) kenne ich von keinem anderen Reifen. Dabei scheint der Intense 60er Compound deutlich weicher und klebriger zu sein wie der Maxxis (zumindest bei 5°). Klar, die alten 2009er Sticky Rubber sind das absolut andere extrem.


----------



## froride (1. März 2011)

Eigentlich ist es ja schlecht, wenn der Gummi so springt. Man will ja das Gegenteil. Aber beim Rad fallenlassen schreibe ich das Springen mal hauptsächlich der Karkasse zu. Aber ich habe beim Fahren noch keinen wirklichen Unterschied bemerkt zu der Maxxis 60a Mischung. Liegen auf gleichem Level würde ich sagen. Nur eben mit besserem Seitenhalt durch die weichen Seitenstollen. Aber das hat Maxxis beim neuen Minion EXO 3C ja nun auch.


----------



## felixh. (1. März 2011)

Ja klar, daher stört mich das springen auch etwas. Hoffe beim fahren passts.


----------



## froride (1. März 2011)

Habe gerade mal probiert und der Unterschied ist schon witzig. Vorderrad mit Intruder aus 20cm fallen lassen - PAP. Hinterrad mit Edge AM aus 20cm fallen lassen - PAP, PAP, PAP, PAP. Geile Gummimischung die StickyRubber! 
Habe aber keinen 60a Maxxis zum probieren da. Leider.


----------



## felixh. (1. März 2011)

Ich kann mir dass nur so erklären, dass es beim AM an der im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz sehr steifen/dicken Karkasse unter den Stollen, aber labbrigen Seitenwänden liegt. Das geht dann ab wie ein Flummi. Glaub kaum dass die Gummimischung der Stollen da viel unterschied ausmacht. Wie gesagt, die alten SR sind das komplett andere Extrem, kann mich nicht an einen Reifen erinnern, der so wenig wegspringt (und das auch bei 2bar, obwohl ich die alten DH locker mit 1bar fahren kann ohne Durchschlag -- nur nicht bergauf da brauchts etwas mehr um voranzukommen).


----------



## froride (1. März 2011)

Ich vermute das auch mal. Wie gesagt, ich bin die 2010er noch nicht gefahren aber die Vorgänger hatten genauso eine dünne Seitenwand und dicke Gummischicht oben und die sind nicht mehr gehoppelt als die Maxxis 1Ply. Dafür ist die Seitenwand der Intense resistenter gegen Aufschlitzen an Steinen als die Maxxis. Aber dafür rockt sie bei viel Geröll und verblockten Trails schneller durch und löst sich regelrecht auf. Die Bilder hier und hier zeigen es. Erst schwindet der Gummi und es wird immer mehr Gewebe sichtbar, dann lösen sich die Fäden auf. Hoffe das ist bei den neuen besser. Platten hatte ich deswegen aber nie.
Ich freue mich schon auf Sommer und den Intense Zero hinten. Der hat eine SR Lauffläche und müsste auch PAP machen.


----------



## felixh. (5. März 2011)

So bin die Invader AM 2.5 jetzt etwas gefahren. Allerdings immer trocken. Grip ist wirklich phänomenal. Dämpfung ist natürlich etwas schlechter wie beim Inaver DH. Echt ein geiler Reifen. Druck hatte ich jetzt immer um die 2bar.

Rollwiderstand am VR ist okay. Hinten würde ich den 2.5er aber nicht fahren. Die Stollen sind einfach zu groß, bzw der Abstand ziemlich groß. Selbstreinigung besser wie beim Muddy Marry (2.35).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (5. März 2011)

Ich hatte bis her auch immer den 2.35er und der ist auch super. Nur wenn es tief oder sehr matschig wird, soll der 2.5er um einiges besser sein. Wäre ein 2.35 in FR Version nicht genau was du suchst? Erträgliches Gewicht, erträglicher Rollwiederstand durch DualComp und gute Durchschlagssicherheit da stabile Karkasse.


----------



## felixh. (5. März 2011)

Für diese Saison hab ich jetzt eh genug Reifen. 2012 werd ich es mir nochmal überlegen müssen. Prinzipiell fahre ich aber gerne breite Patschen. Und fürs Hinterrad sprich mich das Profil nicht wirklich an.
Evtl 2012 den FR in 2.5 am VR...


----------



## goofy76 (6. März 2011)

Ich hab mir den Intense Invader DH 2.35 für mein Demo 2011 fürs Vorderrad bestellt, den will ich mal testen. Bin Vorher gerne Muddy Mary gefahren.

Sicher bin ich mir aber noch nicht ganz bei der Breite. Sagt mir doch mal bitte welche Vorteile ihr beim 2.5er seht. Gibt es überhaupt welche zum 2.35er.
Ich denke im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Reifen, ist er mit RETRO 60 doch schon sehr breit und beim 2.5er mit 64 steigt doch dann ganz nett das Gewicht. 
Ein Maxxis Minion kommt doch egal welche Breite nicht auf 64?!?! 

Was denkt ihr über die Reifenbreite bei den Intense und welche Hinterreifen könnt ihr zum Invader empfehlen, auch für trocken bis leicht feuchte Bedingungen, Marke egal. 
Ich habe noch nicht so viele Reifen durch.


----------



## froride (6. März 2011)

Also bei Intense ist die Stollengröße deutlich unterschiedlich zwischen 2.35 und 2.5. Die 2.5er haben deutlich größere, höhere und massivere Stollen. Bringt also Vorteile je tiefer und loser der Untergrund ist. Das Volumen bringt eben Dämpfung und in felsigen Gelände hackt sich das Rad weniger ein. 
Die 2.35er entsprechen ungefähr Maxxis 2.5er. Reichen meiner Meinung nach aus. Die 2.5er sind schon echt dicke Dinger. Beim Invader soll der 2.5er aber bessere Selbstreinigung und mehr Potential als der 2.35er haben. 
Zum Invader passt der Edge sehr gut hinten. Hinten passt Edge eigentlich immer. Traktion ohne Ende, sehr gutmütig und fehlerverzeihend. Dazu perfekte Bremstraktion und rollt auch ganz gut.


----------



## goofy76 (6. März 2011)

Und in welcher Breite dann am besten den Edge?

Geht der auch noch wenn es ein wenig feucht ist?


----------



## froride (6. März 2011)

Ja, Edge geht sogar bei mehr als feucht. Der ist ein richtiger Allrounder. Ich habe ihn in 2.35 und da ist er ca. 61mm fast 62mm breit. Er ist einen Tick ausladender durch den nicht ganz so runden Querschnitt.


----------



## goofy76 (6. März 2011)

Also kann ich den Edge 2.35 für hinten nehmen. Kann erst mal beim Invader 2.35 bleiben und den testen, weil is ja schon bestellt.

Den Invader in 2.5 habe ich dann mal im Hinterkopf.

Als Ergänzung habe ich noch ein VR Laufrad, da ist ein Dirty Dan drauf. Das is halt falls ich irgendwo bin und es fängt zu regnen an. Einfach Laufrad tauschen.

Ok, danke hört sich gut an.


----------



## froride (6. März 2011)

Invader vorn und Edge hinten ist die Lieblingskombo von Kovarik und Lehikoinen im DH Worlcup gewesen. Passt super so!


----------



## goofy76 (6. März 2011)

ok, wusste ich auch nicht... und in welcher breite fahren die den dann jeweils?

Hört sich interessant an.

Äh mal ne zwischen frage: wie ist die Meinung zu Muddy Mary im Vergleich zu den Intense?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (6. März 2011)

Also beim Edge hatten sie immer 2.35 weil es den noch nicht lange in 2.5 gibt. Vermute auch den Invader (hieß ja früher DH) in 2.35. Im Worldcup werden oft nicht so breite Reifen gefahren. Steve Peat ist sehr oft auf HighRoller in 2.35 zu sehen und die sind Maxxistypisch echt dünn. Die neuen Specialized Reifen von Sam Hill sind auch so 60mm breit (ETRO 57).


----------



## Promontorium (8. März 2011)

So, fahre jetzt vorne einen Invader 2,5 (richtig dickes Ding) und hinten den 2,35 Edge, jeweils 1ply und mit ca. 1,8 bar vorne und 2 bar hinten.
Breite vorne max. 64 und hinten 60 mm.
Grip und Eigendämpfung sind spitze, keine Durchschläge trotz meines erhöhten Kampfgewichts.
Ließen sich aber beide auf meine DT Swiss EX 5.1 D beide relativ schwer aufziehen, oder empfinde ich das nur so?! Naja, jetzt sind se ja druff!
Wollte eigentlich Ardent bzw. Ardent/Advantage, hab' mich jedoch aufgrund der positiven Bewertung der Intense durch "froride"
so entschieden. Gut so!


----------



## felixh. (8. März 2011)

Welchen Invader fährst du? den 2010er AM oder einen alten Downhill EX DC Lite? Der einzige Shop wo ich den Invader AM 2.5 online finde, ist wiggle. Nur dort hat seit 2 Wochen keiner mehr den letzten AM bestellt....

Die alten Fro Lite waren ein Hund zum aufziehen. Hab mir 2 Reifenheber zerbrochen (1beim draufmachen, einen beim runterbekommen obwohl ich da schon aufgepasst hab - war fast nicht möglich überhaupt den Reifenheber unter den Wulst zu bekommen). Die AM dagegen sind okay (naja mit der Hand bekomme ich die nicht drauf, aber mit Reifenheber ist es easy).

Bist du mal neben jemand mit Ardent/Advantage hergerollt, um zu sehen wie die Edge rollen?


----------



## froride (8. März 2011)

Die 2010er 2Ply gehen auch nicht viel leichter drauf. Habe auch die DT Felgen. Aber mit etwas Übung bekommt man das doch gut in den Griff. Mir reichen inzwischen zwei kleine Reifenheber an meinem Multitool. 
Ardent und Advantage rollen beide besser als der Edge, bin beide schon längere Zeit mal gefahren. Besonders der Ardent rollt deutlich besser. Minion R 2.5 liegt auf dem Niveau des Edge.


----------



## felixh. (8. März 2011)

Hmm, dann bleibt mir bei Schönwetter eigentlich nur noch der Minion DHF 2.5 Exo fürs Hinterrad. Der rollt leichter wie Ardent (zumindest 2.6) und hat mehr Grip (die Wild Rock'r 2.4 von Michelin währen mir eigentlich sympathischer, aber sind hinten zu schnell kaputtgebremst).


----------



## Promontorium (8. März 2011)

@ felixh.: Ob das ein alter oder ein neuer Invader ist, kann ich so jetzt nicht sagen. Die Aufschrift an der Flanke ist jedenfalls weiß, falls das was zu sagen hat. Hab' den hier im Bikemarkt für 20 (incl. Versand!) geschossen, war dort längere Zeit im Angebot. Was es auch ist, für den Preis in jedem Fall ein Schnäppchen - denke ich, finde ich!

 Hab' den Edge erst seit heute drauf , ungeachtet dessen habe ich aber auch keinen Vergleich zu Ardent bzw. Advantage hinsichtlich gefühltem Rollwiderstand, da ich beide noch nicht drauf hatte.
Finde aber, daß sie im Vergleich zu meinen Minions 2,35 F und R (die leichtere Variante, nicht die Downhill-Version), die ich vorher drauf hatte, jetzt nicht auffallend schwerer rollen. Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch zu unsensibel oder unerfahren oder/und es ist der mit jeder Ausfahrt ansteigenden Kraft und Kondition geschuldet, daß ich die doch deutlich schwereren Intense nicht als in dem Maß auch schwerer rollend empfinde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (8. März 2011)

Naja der Minion R rollt deutlich schwerer wie ein Minion F. Das ist neben dem Seitenhalt sicher der Hauptgrund warum so viele den Front auch hinten fahren. 20â¬ ist natÃ¼rlich echt billig (bei wiggle kosten sie ja 25â¬ (Versand ab 60â¬ inklusive, und man kann noch 5â¬ Gutschein einlÃ¶sen fÃ¼r Newsletterdatenaktualisierung).

Wenn Invader und ITS anstelle von Intense draufsteht, sollte er ein 2010er sein. Bei mir sind die Logos auf den 2010ern alle rot mit weiÃer Schrift. Vorher Rot und Gelb mit weiÃer Schrift.


----------



## froride (8. März 2011)

Dann müsstest du die vor 2010 haben. Sind bestimmt auch zweifarbig (schwarz/grau). Obwohl dann nicht Invader drauf stehen sollte. Die neuen sind etwas leichter und sie haben die graue Farbe weggelassen. Außerdem steht ITS statt Intense drauf.


----------



## felixh. (8. März 2011)

Naja, neu war bei meinem 2010er Invader AM aber auch eine leicht gräuliche Schwarzfarbe - jedoch der Unterschied nach zwei Ausfahrten nicht mehr erkennbar. Früher wars ja aus 5m erkennbar.


----------



## froride (8. März 2011)

Ja, das ist das Trennmittel bei den 2010ern. Früher war ja eine dünne Schicht grauer Gummi drauf. Fand ich immer hässlich. 
Minion F rollt natürlich deutlich leichter, da kommt der Edge nicht ran.


----------



## Promontorium (8. März 2011)

So, war jetzt noch mal im Keller: Beim Invader vorne gibt es zwei sich gegenüberliegende Banner, auf denen jeweils "Intense" in schwarzer Schrift mit einer feinen roten Umrandung auf weißem Untergrund steht und die einmal von "EX" und "DC Lite" sowie "DH" und "2,50" flankiert/eingerahmt sind.
Gelb ist weit und breit nicht zu sehen. Dafür ist bei Invader wie Edge die Lauffläche grau.
Und jetzt???


----------



## froride (8. März 2011)

Das sind die vor 2010 produzierten. Der Invader hieß früher DH. EX/DC sind die heutigen AM Modelle. Heißt EX Karkasse (1Ply) und DoubleCompound (DC). Gelb waren immer die 2Ply StickyRubber Modelle. 
Das sind auch die, von denen ich immer geredet habe, welche du jetzt hast, die 2010er habe ich jetzt erst drauf gemacht. Der Unterschied vom fahren her scheint marginal zu sein, wenn überhaupt vorhanden.


----------



## felixh. (8. März 2011)

Das sind eindeutig die alten 2009er. Und somit ist es kein Invader sondern ein "DH". Daher auch der billige Preis. (Gelb war dan wohl nur der DH in der FRO Lite Version). Bei Bike-Support in AT gibts die auch noch um 19,90 (plus Versand). Dürften auch etwas schwerer sein wie die Angaben für die 2010er Reifen (welche ja eigentlich 2011er Reifen sind, da es sie vor Oktober 2010 nirgendswo zu kaufen gab).

Ich hoffe mal dass auch noch 2012 ITS in Europa kaufbar ist. Irgendwie kommts mir so vor, wie wenn man die kaum mehr findet, und CRC und Wiggle nur noch abverkaufen (will mir nicht jetzt schon fürs nächste Jahr Reifen in den Keller legen, die werden nur hart)


----------



## froride (8. März 2011)

Die 2010 gab's schon vorher bei JensonUSA, aber mit 40â¬ Versandkosten. Bei CRC schwankt das immer so, war schon bei den alten so. Die bekommen wohl immer nur ab und an eine Schiffsladung und bestellen erst wieder, wenn alle weg sind.


----------



## Promontorium (8. März 2011)

O Mist, jetzt sind's die alten. Die fahrn doch wie halt Reifen von 2009 so gefahren sind, aber die Welt hat sich in den zwei Jahren weiter gedreht....

Nein, Spaß beiseite, ist für mich jetzt kein Nachteil oder gar Problem, da ich ja den Verleich zu den aktuellen Pendants nicht habe.

@ froride: Wie gesagt, "EX" und "DC" stehn trotzdem drauf. 

Und offtopic: Interessanter Blog, den Du da fütterst - in jeder Hinsicht.
Mit durchaus poetischem und schriftstellerischem Talent. Oder alles Plagiat???


----------



## froride (8. März 2011)

Ja, das passt schon EX/DC war früher so. Brauchst keine Angst habe, die sind gut und auch nicht viel anders als die neueren. 

Plagiat? - schwer zu sagen mit fotografischem Gedächtnis, du weisst nie wo das her ist was in deinem Kopf herumschwirrt und wie es verdreht wird indem es da herumschwirrt. Deswegen steht ja ganz unten:
Diese Seite dient der Verarbeitung meiner Gesellschaftsunfähigkeit, meiner Verlorenheit und meiner Reizüberflutung. Sie ist Tagebuch, Notizzettel und Klemmbrett eines seltsamen Geistes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (8. März 2011)

@Promontorium.

Wennst noch mehr Intense Reifen vorbestellen willst, kannst ja noch bei Wiggle was bestellen. Da gibt es noch die letzten Exemplare teils 67% reduziert und alles 2010er.

Der Invader FR 2010 dÃ¼rfte vom Gewicht her wie deine alten 1Ply sein, aber dank 2Ply Karkasse mit viel weniger Druck fahrbar (28â¬). http://www.wiggle.co.uk/intense-invader-fr-mountain-bike-tyre/

WÃ¼sste gerne mal ob die FR genauso leicht zum treten sind wie die AM. Weil dann wÃ¤rens schon genial (vom Gewicht zwischen AM und DH, aber wenns leicht dertreten und gut gedÃ¤mpft sind, wÃ¤rs halt schon Spitze).

Oder halt einen Zero fÃ¼r hinten um 15,54â¬: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/intense-zero-dh-mountain-bike-tyre/


----------



## Promontorium (8. März 2011)

@ froride: Ja, ich kenn' den Satz von ganz unten. Nur was es mit der "Gesellschaftsunfähigkeit" auf sich hat, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Aber das gehört hier nicht hin, lasst uns weiter das hohe Lied auf Intense singen!
Wie dem auch sei, interessanter Blog. Übrigens auch gestalterisch.

@ felixh: Bist Du hauptberuflich wiggle-Betreiber???


----------



## froride (8. März 2011)

Ja, um manche Dinge zu verstehen, müsstest du mich dann doch kennen. 
Dank dir für die Blumen!


----------



## goofy76 (9. März 2011)

Hätte da mal ne Frege:

Habe heute ein "neues" aktuelles Model Intense Invader DH 2.35 1200g geliefert bekommen. 
Alles so weit bestens mit dem Reifen, mich wunderte nur schwer, dass der Reifen zusammengefaltet im Karton war????? so wie ne Freeride Pelle von Schwalbe???

Is das so richtig, das man den falten kann? Ist es nicht ein Drahtreifen???


----------



## froride (9. März 2011)

Nein, sind schon immer Faltreifen gewesen. Auch die 2Ply. Passt schon.


----------



## goofy76 (9. März 2011)

Alles klar, wusste ich nicht, man  wird immmer schlauer!

Wieviel Luftdruck ist denn die Empfehlung für den Invader DH 2.35 ?


----------



## felixh. (9. März 2011)

Luftdruck hängt absolut von deinem Fahrstil ab. Für Vertriden (wobei da wäre der 2.5er besser) reicht sicherlich 1bar vorne, 1.5 hinten (bei 70kg Gewicht). Für Downhill würde ich vorne mindestens 1.5, hinten mindestens 2bar drauftun. Hängt aber auch von den Felgen ab. Bei einer Mavic 729 oder ähnlich breit, reicht immer etwas weniger, weil der Reifen seitlich besser gestützt ist und man nur schauen muss, dass keine Duchschläge passieren.


----------



## froride (10. März 2011)

Fahre auch so 1,6 vorn und 2,2 hinten.


----------



## F-N-C (12. März 2011)

Fahre seit Ende Januar folgende Kombi:

909 AM 2.5" vorne
Edge AM 2,35 hinten

Das ganze im eher gemäßigten AM Bereich und bevorzugt singletrails, ich lasse es aber auch gern mal bergab in schwierigeren Passagen laufen.

Im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Kombinationen
(Highroller/Minion + Nobby Nic/Fat Albert) ein riesen Sprung.
Die Dinger geben eine solche Sicherheit, wenn's mal richtig zur Sache geht, das ist eine echte Freude und der Egde hat richtig gut Grip im Modder, das ist erstaunlich!

Leider habe ich ein kleines Problem mit dem 909 vorne:
Mir reichen trotz Schlauch schlappe 1,6bar im Reifen um ohne Durchschläge über die RUnden zu kommen. Leider wandert mir dabei der Reifen ganz ordentlich auf der Felge und es zieht mir das Ventil krumm. Auf einen Ventilabriss hab ich keinen Bock.
Was ich versucht habe:
- Felge und Wulst penibel entfettet.
- Schlauch mit Talcum-Puder montiert
- Von glattem Kunststoff- auf Textil-Klebefelgenband gewechselt.

Trotzdem rutscht es.
Felge ist eine Alex FR30
Besonders lose sitzt der Reifen eigentlich auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht so lose wie früher meine alten Conti Vertical auf Mavic Felgen. Die konnte ich fast drauf werfen.
Das Problem mit dem Rutschen hatte ich aber nie.

Jemand Ideen und ggf. Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (13. März 2011)

Also ich hatte das Problem auch und mit viel Talkum in den Griff bekommen. Ich habe DT Felgen. Mein Bekannter ist Guide auf La Palma und hat auch das Problem von Anfang an mit dem 909 und es mit keinem Trick in den Griff bekommen. Er fährt ein Scott Ransom und da sind auch Alex Felgen drauf. Er fährt seit über einem Jahr so und hatte noch keinen Ventilabriss obwohl es total schief gezogen ist. 
Wenn es mit ganz viel Talkum nicht klappt, würde ich mal was klebriges auf die Wulst tun. Vielleicht das Zeug mit dem Schlauchreifen beim Rennrad auf die Felge geklebt werden.
Ich habe den Reifen innen mit sehr viel Talkum komplett eingerieben. Sozusagen die komplette Karkasse innen in Babypuder getaucht.


----------



## F-N-C (13. März 2011)

Hmm, das ist ärgerlich.

So 90er Style, vor jeder längeren Abfahrt das Vorderrad einfach umdrehen geht ja nicht mehr. 

Wo Du Schlauchreifen sagst: Hab drüber nach gedacht, das Felgenbett aufzupolstern, so in der Art, wie es bei Tubeless gemacht wird, nur ohne Ventileinsatz.
Z.B: einen alten 24" oder 20" Schlauch auf die richtige Breite schnippeln und das Ventil rauswerfen. -> Erfolgsaussichten?


----------



## froride (13. März 2011)

Glaube nicht das es was bringt. Das der Reifen hält, hängt ja nur vom "Grip" am Felgenhorn ab. Das Ventil wandert weil der Reifen den Schlauch mitzieht. Also bleibt nur entweder die Reibung zwischen Reifen und Felgenhorn zu erhöhen und den Reifen am wandern zu hindern, oder die Reibung zwischen Schlauch und Reifen zu verringern, so das der Reifen wandern kann wie er will, aber der Schlauch bleibt wo er ist. 
Ich vermute das Alex Felgen und Intensereifen leider das größtmögliche Toleranzpaar darstellt. Vielleicht hilft auch etwas Gewebeband auf dem Reifenwulst oder im Felgenhorn. Es gibt im Autozubehör auch Keilriehmenspray (nicht Silikonspray) um Keilriehmen am durchrutschen zu hindern. Ist etwas klebriges, nicht trocknendes Zeug.
Ich würde nochmal alles richtig mit Babypuder einpulvern, dann kurz 4-5 Bar drauf, das sich die Wulst gut in das Horn drückt und wieder probieren.


----------



## Promontorium (13. März 2011)

Im ersten Moment komisch klingend, aber wenn alles nix hilft, vielleicht mal 'nen wasserlöslichen Kleber probieren (gibt's von "Eule" und anderen). Müßte halt mit Gummi kompatibel sein!


----------



## F-N-C (13. März 2011)

Ich glaube, das mit dem Gewebeband (ist ja rauh und polstert etwas auf) probiere ich mal aus. Danke für den Tip!

Das mit dem wasserlöslichen Kleber , ich wiess nicht.
Ich seh's schon kommen:

- Bei 'ner Regenfahrt löst sich der kleber, wird rutschig und an der schönsten stelle rupft es mir dann wirklich das Ventil.
oder
- Ich hab im trockenen 'nen Platten und bekomme zum verrecken den Reifen nicht runter.


----------



## goofy76 (13. März 2011)

Das mit dem Rutschen ist übel!!!

Hier war auch mal die Rede das die Intense teilweise sehr schwer beim draufmachen gehen.
Ein Tip: ca 100ml Wasser und ordentlich Spüli rein, gut verrühren und dann den Reifen  und die Felge am Felgenhorn einschmieren, fluppt wie ne 1.

Wer fährt DH? Welchen Invader würdet ihr für richtig DH fahren nehmen? Reicht der 2.35 locker oder auf jeden Fall den 2.5er nehmen? 

Weiß einer wie Invader und Edge 2.35 oder 2.5 jeweils im Vergleich zu Muddy Mary Vorne und Hinten bei DH zu bewerten sind?

Wäre Invader und Edge in 2.35 eine gute Kombi oder besser beide in 2.5 nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy76 (29. März 2011)

Hätte ich auch nie gedacht, das ich mir selber mal ne Antwort schreibe...
... denke aber meine Antwort bringt auch den Ein oder Anderen weiter.

Bin jetzt am DH Bike einen Intense Invader DH 2.35 am Vorderrad gefahren und muss sagen der Reifen geht richtig gut... habe mir den ganzen Tag keinen Kopf über ein rutschendes Vorderrad machen müssen.... Würde sagen, besser wie eine Muddy Marry.

So macht fahren Spaß !!!!


----------



## geosnow (30. März 2011)

ich hab an meinem 951 vor intruder DH 2.5 und hinten intruder DH 2.35. Gripp ist einwandfrei und laufen erstaunlich ruhig. 

okay, ich bin auch Swampthing 2.35 1ply über den winter am Uzzi gefahren. Sonst habe ich Nobby Nics gehabt, aber die sind für den freuchten Einsatz nicht ideal. Wären die Intruder ein bisschen leichter, hätte ich diese auch auf dem Uzzi.


----------



## goofy76 (30. März 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> ich hab an meinem 951 vor intruder DH 2.5 und hinten intruder DH 2.35. Gripp ist einwandfrei und laufen erstaunlich ruhig.
> 
> okay, ich bin auch Swampthing 2.35 1ply über den winter am Uzzi gefahren. Sonst habe ich Nobby Nics gehabt, aber die sind für den freuchten Einsatz nicht ideal. Wären die Intruder ein bisschen leichter, hätte ich diese auch auf dem Uzzi.



Ich hab ja wie gesagt den Invader 2.35 dh drauf... hab ihn aber noch mal in 2.5 im Keller. Der 2.5 hat nochmal längere und größere Stollen, kann man eigentlich nicht vergleichen. Der Invader soll bei weich und feucht gehen. Den Intruder finde ich ist doch ein Reifen für nasse Kurse mit Matsch.

Worauf ich hinaus will, den Invader gibt es in Freeride und oder All Mountain. Ich habe mir den in Freeride für mein SX Trail geholt. 

Ich denke der Invader geht bei Trochen, Weich und Feucht... wenn es Nass wird, würde ich sagen nehme ich einen Stollenreifen wie Dirty Dan oder so an der Front.

Bei Freeride oder All Mountain muss man ja noch an den Rollwiderstand denken und da finde ich den Intruder zu fett.


----------



## F-N-C (31. März 2011)

Ich finde auch im ganz normalen Allmountain-Betrieb macht der Rollwiderstand am Vorderrad nicht so wahnsinnig viel aus. Mit den Experimenten mit den Maxxis konnte ich vom Rollwiderstand vorne nicht wirklich rausfühlen, ob z.B.der Highroller schlechter rollte,als der Minion F. Zumindest nicht abseits des Asphalts.

Am Hinterrad ist das freilich 'ne ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## goofy76 (31. März 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Ich finde auch im ganz normalen Allmountain-Betrieb macht der Rollwiderstand am Vorderrad nicht so wahnsinnig viel aus. Mit den Experimenten mit den Maxxis konnte ich vom Rollwiderstand vorne nicht wirklich rausfühlen, ob z.B.der Highroller schlechter rollte,als der Minion F. Zumindest nicht abseits des Asphalts.
> 
> Am Hinterrad ist das freilich 'ne ganz andere Nummer.




Na, wenn ich Muddy Mary 2.5 aufm Freerider bei einer Tour fahre ist das zäh wie Kaugummi... wenn ich Fat Albert 2.4 auf dem selben Rad fahre, merk ich den Unterschied aber enorm.


----------



## froride (31. März 2011)

Also ich fahre den Intruder auch auf langen Touren vorn und merke den Unterschied zu Invader vorn auch nicht sonderlich. Der größere Unterschied ist 1Ply oder 2Ply. Ist eben ziemlich subjektiv das mit dem Rollwiederstand.


----------



## F-N-C (31. März 2011)

Noch was völlig anderes zur Kombi 909(vo) Edge(hi) (je AM)

Kann es sein, dass die Teile auf Aspahlt einen MERKLICH höheren Rollwiderstand haben, als auf "Hardpack" (Fester/lehmiger Boden, oberflächlig sandig oder feiner Schotter)?!

Mir ist das grade mal auf 'ner kleinen Einstellungsrunde durch die City aufgefallen.
Auf einem Stück konnte ich wahlweise auf Betonplatten oder auf feinem Schotter fahren, hatte wirklich das Gefühl, auf den Betonplatten ginge es schwerer.
Das Gefühl hatte ich auf den Touren sowieso schon immer gehabt, konnte aber nie 1:1 verlgeichen.

Nicht, dass mich das stören täte, versuche so oder so, Asphalt so weit es geht zu meiden. Komisch kam es mir aber schon vor.


----------



## froride (31. März 2011)

Ja das ist so. Bei der 42a von Maxxis ist es auch so.


----------



## F-N-C (31. März 2011)

*schulterzuck* Na dann... Dachte schon da wäre was komisch. 

Hatte mich halt nur gewundert, dass das auch bei der Dual-Compound AM-Version so ist.
(Die hat ja in der Mitte die härtere Gummimischung (60a?) und nur auf den Aussenstollen das Kaugummi.)
Bei den Maxxis mit 60a oder 62a, die ich hatte, war das nicht so spürbar. Die gingen auf Asphalt wie auf Hardpack etwa gleich.


----------



## goofy76 (1. April 2011)

Wenn ihr meint... ich meinte ja auch nur!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (1. April 2011)

Für alle die viel NorthShore Rampen fahren, jetzt der Reifen dafür. Sieht seltsam aus.


----------



## goofy76 (1. April 2011)

froride schrieb:


> Für alle die viel NorthShore Rampen fahren, jetzt der Reifen dafür. Sieht seltsam aus.



Was die im Text vergessen haben, zu den Reifen gibt es noch einen Fahrtechnik Kurs, wie man die Stollen genau zwischen das Holz bekommt, was wiederum nur auf genormten North Shores geht.


----------



## froride (1. April 2011)

Naja, am heutigen Datum sollte man gaaanz viele Smilies dahinter stellen.


----------



## felixh. (1. April 2011)

Hat irgend jemand schonmal einen Intense (und was für einen, also AM, FR oder DH bzw halt 1 oder 2 Ply) auf einer ZTR Flow dicht bekommen?

Ich schaffe es nicht einmal dass der mit Kompressor sich ins Felgenhorn setzt. Auf einer Nope Enduro, die ja eigentlich nicht Tubeless Ready ist, habe ich auf gleiche Vorgangsweise (sprich nur Yellow Tape, Ventil und Mantel) einen Michelin jetzt nach etwas Kampf dichtbekommen, aber da fällt der Reifen bei wenig Druck auch nicht vom Felgenhorn herunter.... Die Intense sind aber halt auch nicht gerade eng/flexibel. Denke mal da hat man nur mit Ghetto Tubeless eine Chance...


----------



## froride (24. April 2011)

Intense Zero DH Test.


----------



## felixh. (16. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich die Lust an Latexschläuchen wegen dem dauernden aufpumpen verloren hatte - hab ich mal Schwalbe AV13 reingetan in den Invader 2.5 AM.

Jetzt check ich auch dass die Reifen ordentlich auf der Felge wandern (außer ich pumpe gut 0.5 bar mehr rein wie ich wegen Durchschlägen her brauche). Besonders beim runterfahren von Treppen die scharfkantige Kanten haben (etwa in neu gebauten Ubahnstationen) rutscht der Reifen bei jedem aufkommen auf eine Treppenkante ein bisserl. 

Also Schläuche und Mantel ordentlich mit Talkum einpudern, dann ist es kein Problem weil der Schlauch nicht mitrutscht, und das Ventil grade bleibt.....


----------



## CrunchRyder (22. Mai 2011)

Heute mit Intruder 2.5 FRO in Hahnenklee gewesen. Ich bin vom dem Reifen echt überrascht. Ich hab immer noch nicht so richtig Vetrauen gefasst, aber er kann mehr als ich ihm zutraue. Auf Tipp von froride fahre ich den Intruder - danke nochmal an dieser Stelle. Bisher nur auf meinen Hometrails, heute zum ersten Mal im Bikepark. Hahnenklee hat sehr viel Wurzeln, ansonsten viel ausgefahrenen Waldboden. Der Reifen war echt unauffällig, wie gesagt mehr Grip auch im Feuchten als ich dachte, auf nassen Wurzel ist Grip ja eh bei jedem Reifen ein Thema. Oder vielmehr kein Thema. Und wenns schlammig ist, setzt er sich zwar zu, aber befreit sich auch schnell wieder vom Schmodder. Was mich echt stört, ist das der Reifen keine richtige Rückmeldung liefert. Ich merke zwar wenn er anfängt zu schmieren und er lässt sich auch recht gutmütig wieder fangen, doch war mein Highroller 2,35" 60a, den ich vorher vorne gefahren bin, an der Stelle deutlich mitteilungsfreudiger und direkter. Ist vielleicht eine Gewöhnungssache, doch das Vertrauen in den Intense will sich noch nicht so richtig einstellen. 

Aber: Die Bremstraktion ist echt unglaublich! 

Frage in die Runde: was fahrt ihr als Schlammreifen, bzw. im Feuchten?


----------



## felixh. (22. Mai 2011)

Schlammreifen Intense Spike. Geht absolut nichts drüber, wenns richtig arg schlammig wird. (war mal nach einem Weltcup auf einer DH-Strecke, wo noch gut 20 Downhillprofis am trainieren waren, es war übel schlammig, gut die Hälfte hatte Intense Spike am Radel, auch genug die sonst von Maxxis oder anderen gesponsert werden).

Allerdings kannst den Spike vergessen, wenns anfängt trockener zu werden. Der rollt wie ein Traktor, und auf Hardpack, schwimmst nur noch dahin weil die Stollen wegknicken.


----------



## froride (23. Mai 2011)

CrunchRyder, bedenke auch, das die mittleren Stollen schon recht platt gedrückt waren. Bei den neuen 2010er Modellen ist das übrigens nicht mehr so schlimm. Was die Rückmeldung betrifft, verlass dich einfach drauf, das der Grenzbereich wie Kaugummi ist. Laaaang und zääääh. Der Intruder hat nicht so den Punkt, wie der HighRoller, wo er komplett weg geht. Der HighRoller (der Minion noch mehr) gript wie verrückt, erreicht seinen Grenzbereich und irgendwann kommt der Punkt, an dem der Grip mal komplett abreißt und er sich dann wieder fängt. Der Intruder hat diesen Punkt nicht, die ganzen versetzten Stollen sorgen immer dafür, das er sich nie ganz verliert. Ich bin vor kurzem mal wieder vorn den Invader AM gefahren. Ich konnte schon ähnlich schnell wie mit dem Intruder fahren, doch bei weitem nicht so sicher und gutmütig. Nach einer Tour hat mir der Intruder so gefehlt, da hab ich auf die 400g Gewichtsersparnis gepfiffen. Mit dem Intruder brauch ich nicht viel überlegen, den schmeiße ich in die Kurve und er regelt das. Ich mag einfach diese Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (23. Mai 2011)

@froride
Hast du inzwischen eigentlich mal den Invader AM 2.5 gefahren?

Der 2.35er ist ja ein eigentlich komplett anderer Reifen (kleinerer Abstand der Stollen, und diese sind weniger hoch - daher ja auch der im Gegensatz zu den anderen Reifen deutlich größere Gewichtsunterschied vom 2.35 zum 2.5er).

Würde mich interessieren was du vom 2.5 Invader AM vs 2.35 Intruder DH (neues Modell) hälst.

BTW, bei mir löst sich beim AM die Karkasse nicht auf, wie früher bei den EXDC Modellen. Sprich ich werde ihn komplett runterfahren können (nur müsste ich dann wohl irgendwann die Seitenstollen etwas zwicken, damit er wieder gut rollt).

Nur wenn der Untergrund richtig tief, fein (für Steine) und lose ist (etwa auf Wegen im Schrofengestein) finde ich keine Kontrolle. Weil da schwimmt der Reifen einfach nur auf, sprich da ist etwa ein dünner 2.2er Michelin 4Ply ein deutlich besserer Grip, weil er sich tiefer eingräbt, bzw da würde ein Intense Spike wohl auch ganz gut funktionieren. Ist ähnlich wie bei Harschschnee, da bist mit breiten Ski auch blöd dran. Weißt nie ob du oben bleibst oder durchbrichst, und es ist schwer kontrolliert Druck zu geben, und über Schaufel Schwung einleiten geht dann auch nicht - sprich die Technik die man als Kind in den Kadern antrainiert hat, ist ausnahmsweise mal komplett untauglich.


----------



## froride (23. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich mal den 2.5 Invader AM probieren. Aber ich habe schon einen komplett neuen 2.5er 909 AM hier liegen (da ist der Unterschied zwischen den Größen auch so groß), einmal montiert. Und ich kann mich einfach nicht mit der Optik 2.5 vorn 2.35 hinten anfreunden. Das sieht aus wie Botoxlippen. Hinten passt nicht mehr in den Rahmen. Deshalb bin ich bei Intruder 2.35 und Edge 2.35 AM geblieben. Auf Pisten wie die Freeridestrecke Willingen fahre ich hinten den Zero 2,4. Auf La Palma im Winter hinten den Edge 2.35 FR. Die AM Karkasse vom Edge sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------



## felixh. (23. Mai 2011)

Den 2.5 kannst hinten eh vergessen. Der rollt nicht grad gut. Vorne ist es okay, aber das ist eindeutig (finde ich) kein Hinterreifen. Ausserdem dürfte er dann schnell runde Stollen haben. Bei mir haben die Mittelstollen nun nach gut 50.000HM am VR schon solche Bremsabrisse, dass ich überlege den Reifen mal verkehrt rum aufzuziehen, um zu schauen wie er dann rollt, bzw evtl mal versuchen den irgendwie intelligent zu zwicken, um den Rollwiderstand zu senken.


----------



## froride (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe dieses Jahr die Eclipse Schläuche mit 56g drin und fahre hinten nun 2,1Bar (Hardtail) statt 2,4 und es gibt keine Durchschläge wie mit Schwalbe X-Light. Diese Schläuche sind echt super. Vorn habe ich immer 1,7bar im Intruder.


----------



## flowbike (23. Mai 2011)

ich fahre jetzt seit 6 Wochen vorne den Invader Am 2.35 und hinten den Sys4 auf Flow Felge in einem Transition Covert. Beide tubeless. 
Hier im Mittelgebirge und bei den derzeit meist sehr trockenen Verhältnissen, komme ich sehr gut damit zurecht. 
Trotzdem würde ich aber auch ganz gerne mal den Edge AM 2.35 ausprobieren. Ich dachte daran, den hinten drauf zu machen und den Invader vorne zu lassen. Passt das so?

Da ja hier auch schon über die Karkasse gesprochen wurde: Ich war beim Invader schon sehr über die Materialverteilung überrascht. Gefühlt stecken 90% in der Lauffläche. Die Karkasse ist schon sehr dünn, bin mal gespannt ob die den Gardasee nächste Woche überlebt.


----------



## felixh. (23. Mai 2011)

BTW, CRC verscherbelt gerade die alten Intense Reifen um 11,50 das Stück. Gute Gelegenheit um sich etwa den Spike zu kaufen. Hab mir aus Interesse mal einen WorldCup EX/DC 2.35 als HR bestellt (musste noch ein paar weiter Sachen bestellen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (23. Mai 2011)

Die haben den Worldcup nun endlich als 2.35? CRC verscherbelt den schon ewig in 2.5. Habe ich mal gekauft, war aber zu breit für meinen Rahmen. Sah nach einem leicht laufenden Trockenreifen aus. Ist bestimmt gut.
@flowbike: Edge hinten und Invader vorn passt super. Der Edge mach alles mit und fährt sich schön fehlerverzeihend. Rollt aber schon schwerer wie dein System4. Intense hatte schon immer viel Gummi oben drauf. Die AM Karkassen sind eigentlich ähnlich dünn wie die 1Ply Maxxis.


----------



## Promontorium (23. Mai 2011)

froride schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich einfach nicht mit der Optik 2.5 vorn 2.35 hinten anfreunden. Das sieht aus wie Botoxlippen.




Hi froride,

warum schaut das aus wie Botoxlippen? Generell wegen der Breite 2,5?
Meine, von Dir sinngemäß gelesen zu haben, daß Breite durch nichts als durch Breite zu ersetzen ist. Wenn er vorne also doch durchpaßt...?!

BTW: Äußerst lesenswerter Blog von Dir, schau' da immer gerne rein. 
         Hab' ich schon mal an anderer Stele erwähnt, aber warum nicht 
         nochmal. Bitte weiter so!


----------



## froride (23. Mai 2011)

Die 2.5er sind echte Brummer, in Höhe und Breite. Mein 2,35er Edge sieht dagegen echt schmächtig aus und der ist mit 62mm Breite kein Schwächling. Optisch stört mich das extrem. Habe den ganzen Winter das Bike mit 2.5 vorn und 2.35 hinten in der Bude stehen gehabt, um mich daran zu gewöhnen. Hat nicht geklappt.  Vielleicht bau ich den 2.5er nochmal drauf, liegt ja hier. 
Habe gerade ein Bike zur Wartung hier gehabt mit 2.5 Minion F. Der sieht schmächtig aus gegen meinen 2.35 Intruder. 
Danke für die Blumen. 
Ist wer beim Dirt Festival Winterberg nächste Woche? Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## froride (24. Mai 2011)

Hab heute den 2.5 909 AM mal drauf gemacht. Der reißt schon einiges für einen AM Reifen. Ist schon fast ein kleiner DHler. Wobei klein untertrieben ist. Die Bilder zeigen mal den Unterschied zum 2,35 Edge (und der ist fetter als ein Maxxis Minion 2.5).


----------



## CrunchRyder (24. Mai 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> BTW, CRC verscherbelt gerade die alten Intense Reifen um 11,50 das Stück. Gute Gelegenheit um sich etwa den Spike zu kaufen. Hab mir aus Interesse mal einen WorldCup EX/DC 2.35 als HR bestellt (musste noch ein paar weiter Sachen bestellen).



Verdammt!  jetzt kosten die Spike wieder 39. Da sitzt dann das Geld doch nicht ganz so locker... aber so wie ich CRC inzwischen kenne, wird das nicht die letzte "Verrammschung" gewesen sein. Und bis zum Herbst sollte sich der Gebrauch von Schlammreifen ja in überschaubaren Grenzen halten - hoffe ich


----------



## felixh. (24. Mai 2011)

Naja, es ist derzeit fraglich ob da Ã¼berhaupt was geliefert wird. Da waren teils Preise mit 90% Discount dabei, die jetzt wieder teuer sind. Normalerweise dispatched CRC am selben Tag, aber es schaut derzeit so aus, als wÃ¼rde viele schon seit 3-4 Tagen nichts mehr gehÃ¶rt haben.

Evtl Ã¼berleget sich CRC gerade, wie sie wieder aus den Preisen rauskommen, und hatten einen Computerfehler?
Hab etwa einen THE Helm um 20 statt 160â¬ gekauft, bzw gabs DÃ¤mpfer um 90â¬ statt 400â¬ (und das 2010er Modelle, also nicht uralt).


----------



## Promontorium (24. Mai 2011)

froride schrieb:


> Hab heute den 2.5 909 AM mal drauf gemacht. Der reißt schon einiges für einen AM Reifen.




Na also, geht doch!


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Mai 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Verdammt!  jetzt kosten die Spike wieder 39. Da sitzt dann das Geld doch nicht ganz so locker... aber so wie ich CRC inzwischen kenne, wird das nicht die letzte "Verrammschung" gewesen sein. Und bis zum Herbst sollte sich der Gebrauch von Schlammreifen ja in überschaubaren Grenzen halten - hoffe ich



Jetzt grad wieder für 22 zu haben...


----------



## felixh. (7. Juni 2011)

CRC hat mir einen alten DH EX/DC 2.35 mit 1120g geschickt, statt dem bestellten World Cup 2.35 EX/DC.

Das Profil ist auf jeden Fall echt deutlich anders wie beim 2.5er. Sprich flacher und viel viel enger. Invader 2.5 und 2.35 sind im Prinzip wirklich komplett andere Reifen, dass sie denselben Namen tragen, ist aus Kundensicht eher verwirrend.
Gefahren bin ich den DH 2.35 noch nicht. Dürfte ein recht gut rollender Bikepark hinterreifen sein. Ich denke mal für Touren ist der mit mit 1120g gute 120g zu schwer.


Dafür bin ich den Intruder 2.35 DH (also die 2010er Version) jetzt 4 Tage am Gardasee über die dort schwersten befahrbaren Trails gefahren (102, 122, 111, 112, usw). Auf losem Boden ist der Bremsgrip schon sehr gut, und kann mit dem Invader mithalten.

Bei nassem Fels ist der Grip dank SR noch immer sehr gut (bin die AM Mischung aber noch nie bei Regen gefahren für richtigen Vergleich) und es fährt sich fast wie wenns trocken wäre (etwa am Dalco den 111er bei strömendem Regen mit 3-4mal Fuß am Boden in 10min durchgefahren - technisch ist der ja eher easy, da braucht man nur bremsen können und sich bei Stufen nichts *******n).

Ob mir jetz Intruder 2.35 oder Invader 2.5 AM besser taugt kann ich noch nicht sagen. Invader 2.5 hat auf jeden Fall bei trockenen Bedingungen die bessere Performance, bei Nassen Felsen dürfte der Intruder besser sein. Und im losen Geröll etwa Gleichstand. Da der Invader 2.5 AM also kaum was schlechter kann wie der Intruder 2.35 DH, aber 250g leichter ist, wird wohl der Invader 2.5 AM am VR erstmal wieder mein Standardreifen werden. Rollwiderstand ist ziemlich ident (merke, Invader 2.5 DH rollt deutlich schlechter wie Intruder 2.35DH, wogegen der Invader 2.35DH besser rollen dürfte, wie die beiden anderen)

Abnutzung der SR Mischung am VR nach 4 Tagen kaum erkennbar (jeder Tag so gute 2000HM in S3-S5+ Terrain). Mein Wicked Will Trailstar von Schwalbe am Hinterrad sieht nach 5 Tagen schon deutlich kaputter aus - und das obwohl ich vorne derzeit fast mehr blockier wie hinten....


----------



## KaiKaisen (7. Juni 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> Das Profil ist auf jeden Fall echt deutlich anders wie beim 2.5er. Sprich flacher und viel viel enger. Invader 2.5 und 2.35 sind im Prinzip wirklich komplett andere Reife...


Ich dachte die unterscheiden sich nur durch die breite selbst.
Nicht aber von den Stollen. 



felixh. schrieb:


> ...Dafür bin ich den Intruder 2.35 DH (also die 2010er Version) jetzt 4 Tage am Gardasee über die dort schwersten befahrbaren Trails gefahren (102, 122, 111, 112, usw). Auf losem Boden ist der Bremsgrip schon sehr gut, und kann mit dem Invader mithalte



Dies bezieht sich denke ich aber auf den Invader in 2,5?
Im direkten Vergleich Invader 2,35 DH und Intruder 2,35 DH hat der Intruder die Nase schon vorn. Auch wenn der Invader leichter rollt, was am VR nicht so tragisch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (7. Juni 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Ich dachte die unterscheiden sich nur durch die breite selbst.
> Nicht aber von den Stollen.



Ne, er meint schon den Invader (früher DH). Bei Invader und 909 sind die Stollen der 2.5er deutlich größer und höher als bei 2.35. Beim Intruder sind die Stollen von 2.5 und 2.35 gleich und nur das Volumen größer. Deshalb beim Intruder auch nur ca. 50g Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den Versionen. Jedenfalls war das bei den vor 2010ern so und ich denke nicht, dass sich das geändert hat.
Hat Felix aber hier ein paar Seiten vorher schon mal geschrieben.

@felixh.: Auf Waldboden, feuchtem Boden und immer wenn es weich ist, blüht der Intruder richtig auf. Das er auf Steinen und Schotter/Geröll trotzdem noch so gut ist, ist eigentlich der Bonus. Gardasee ist ja prinzipiell gar nicht sein vorgesehener Einsatzbereich und trotzdem macht er das super. Deshalb finde ich ihn einen perfekten Allrounder. Bei uns ist viel weicher Waldboden, das mag er am liebsten. Aber richtig gut ist er auch im Sand. Auf La Palma hatte bisher kaum ein Reifen richtig funktioniert, aber Intruder und auch 909 sind dort richtig gut.


----------



## felixh. (7. Juni 2011)

Ja funktionieren tut er schon überall recht gut, der Intruder. Aber 230g (1200g vs 970g) sind halt gerade wenn man das Bike tragen muss schon deutlich spürbar. Vor allem da der Durschlagsschutz durch das kleinere Volumen trotz der dickeren Karkasse nicht besser ist.

Der Grip auf Fels ist ja nur durch das weiche Gummi gleich gut. Der Invader DH ist da doch noch mal ein anderes Niveau vs Intruder DH.

Die Stollen beim 2.35er Invader/DH sind nicht nur enger und flacher, sondern auch länglicher im Vergleich zum 2.50. 

(BTW der auf der Intense Seite abgebildete Invader ist der 2.50).


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juni 2011)

@ felixh: Der Invader 2,5 AM, von dem Du sprichst, hat ja eine recht dünne Karkasse, isn't it?

Hattest Du da am Gardasee bei den heftigen Trails keine Probleme damit ?


----------



## felixh. (7. Juni 2011)

Bin am Gardasee die ganze Zeit den Intruder DH 2.35 gefahren. Aber bin den Invader 2.50AM schon auf karstigeremen und schärferem Gelände wie Garda ohne Probleme gefahren. Klar die Karkasse ist nicht so dick (etwa ähnlich haltbar wie Schalbe Freeride Wicked Will oder Muddy Marry) aber gerade wennst nicht irgendwo runtermosht ist das kein Problem.
Kannst ja sonst auch die 2Ply Intense Freeride nehmen, die sind Gewichtsmäßig in der Mitte zwischen AM und DH.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juni 2011)

Aaah, o.k. Interessant!


----------



## froride (7. Juni 2011)

Invader DH ist ja schon in 2.35 auf Fels der Hammer. Muss man eben sehen, welchen Boden man viel fährt. 
Hab heute einen Edge 2.35 FR bekommen und der wiegt 965g (2Ply).


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo Intensegemeinde,

hatte am Wochenende erneut das Gefühl, daß hinten mein 2,35er Edge EX/DC Lite (also 1ply) in Kurven doch ganz schön schwimmt - quasi ein"Miteinlenkgefühl" an den Tag legt. Hab' dann nochmal ordentlich auf ca. 2,8bar aufgepumpt und den Schnellspanner nachgezogen, aber die Besserung hielt sich in Grenzen.
Gut, hab' mit >90 kg schon ein ordentliches Kampfgewicht, aber von meinem 2,35er Minion r (DH, nicht die Downhill-Version) kannte ich das nicht, obwohl dessen Volumen schon deutlich unter dem des Edge liegt.
Hat jemand diese Erfahrung auch schon gemacht, und liegt das an der arg dünnen Karkasse?


----------



## froride (7. Juni 2011)

Das liegt an den Seitenstollen und finde ich persönlich richtig gut. Der Reifen verzeiht so viel und dämpft besser. Ich hängenden Schotterkurven sehr angenehm. Eigentlich ist es ein Feature statt Bug.  Vielleicht musst du dich erst mal dran gewöhnen, der Edge hat deutlich mehr Seitenhalt als der Minion R. Er fährt sich eben nur weich, gutmütig und fehlerverzeihend. Aber er hält!
Habe auch 95kg komplett.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juni 2011)

Danke froride, gut zu wissen. Ist in der Tat extrem ungewohnt und ich hab' immer das Gefühl, mein Schnellspanner ist offen und das Hinterrad bewegt sich in der Nut des Schaltauges, Werde aber als nächstes eh' hinten auf die RWS Schnellspanner von DT umrüsten - mal sehen, ob mein Vertrauen dann steigt. Oder gleich auf die neuen Hinterbau-Steckachse von Bionicon umsteigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (7. Juni 2011)

Merkst du ja schon mit den Finger, das sich die Seitenstollen leicht umbiegen. Ich finde gerade dieses weiche Fahrgefühl so super beim Edge. Er springt nicht so viel. Ein Invader fährt sich hinten zwar deutlich direkter und präziser, aber springt auch eher und mehr. Aber vorn würde ich das weiche dann nicht wollen, deshalb fahre ich den Edge vorn nicht.


----------



## goofy76 (26. Juni 2011)

Und wo kann man die jetzt kaufen????


----------



## froride (26. Juni 2011)

Immer noch bei chainreaction!


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2011)

bestellen vieleicht, doch geliefert wird scheinbar nicht von denen
hatte vor 3 Wochen bestellt und mit PayPal sofort bezahlt...doch bisher nix mehr von denen gehört außer diesem blöden privat Verkauf 
gestern habe ich nun bei PayPal die Konfliktlösung eröffnet 

PS:hatte bei der Bestellung extra auch drauf geachtet, dass alles auf Lager ist.


----------



## froride (3. Juli 2011)

Ich habe im selben Zeitraum einen Edge bestellt und auch nach 4 Tagen in der Hand gehabt. Außerdem weiß ich von zwei andern Leuten, welche mehrere Intense Reifen ordnungsgemäß geliefert bekamen. CRC ist dahingehend ein guter Laden, vielleicht hast du nur Pech gehabt. Eine Mail an die wird auch schnell und in deutsch beantwortet. Super Laden!


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2011)

lustig gestern meine Bestellung dort eingesehen und dort stand bei Status "Processing" sonst stand immer "Awaiting Funds"
nun schaue ich grad wieder rein und was steht da wieder "This order is awaiting the clearance of funds by PayPal"

sind die zu blöde Ihren PayPal Account zu checken, den von PayPal hatte ich meine Mail über die abgeschlossene Zahlung nach 3 Tagen erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Juli 2011)

heute eine E-Mail Antwort bekommen das meine Bestellung versendet wurde am 1.July doch bei GLS gibts es keine Information über die Paketnummer die Sie mir gegeben hatten


----------



## froride (4. Juli 2011)

Es wurde auch nicht mit GLS direkt verschickt. GLS übernimmt nur ab D-Land. Manchmal auch DHL. Das macht der englische Paketdienst unterschiedlich. Nachverfolgung und schnell ist nun mal nicht bei der kostenlosen Versandmethode. Was nix kostet ist nix wert! 
Ich bekomme fast jeden Monat Pakete von CRC, weil ich fast alles nur noch dort bestelle (da das Geld zu schade für die deutsche Wirtschaft ist). Bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Auch nicht mit Rücksendungen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Juli 2011)

und warum geben sie mir dann diese sinnlose Paketnummer und schreiben es wurde mit GLS verschickt


----------



## froride (4. Juli 2011)

Sobald die Lieferung in D-Land ist und an GLS übergeben, wird die Nummer vielleicht funktionieren.


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Juli 2011)

ist momentan mit Parcel Force International unterwegs laut deren Nachricht auf PayPal Konfliktlösung


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2011)

die beschreibung des intense invader 2.50AM klingt gut.
vorne könnte ich auch etwas gewicht sparen.
im moment fahre ich den intense 909 (FRO lite, SR50; falschrum ) am VR?
hat der invader mehr grip?
einsatz: trails mit steinen/felsen, wurzeln...


----------



## froride (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin den 2.5er Invader noch nicht gefahren (nur den 2.35). Könnte aber gut hinhauen gegen den 2.35er 909 FRO. Generell ist aber der Grip von den AM anders als der FRO. Nicht unbedingt weniger. Bei den 2.5er wird viel über die massiven Stollen generiert, bei den FRO mehr über die weiche Mischung. Es ist ein anderes Fahren und ich finde bei nassen Steinen und Wurzeln schon deutlich besser mit FRO. Aber man muss es echt probieren.


----------



## felixh. (5. Juli 2011)

Gip hat der Invader 2.5 schon massig. Das einlenken ist halt etwas anders wegen dem Volumen.

Und bei Matsch ist er eindeutig besser wie ein 2.35er Intruder. Was aber auch bedeutet, es ist im Prinzip ein reiner Vorderreifen, wenn man nicht shuttlelt.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2011)

danke, den merke ich mir für das nächste mal crc vor.

an das hinterrad kommt mir sowas nicht mehr. 
habe im moment den 909 auch hinten, das ist kein spass!
<-- war halt grad der einzigste dicke schlappen, der nicht verbaut war...


----------



## froride (5. Juli 2011)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, schon der 909 in 2.35 AM ist kein Spaß hinten. Jedenfalls nicht Berg hoch. Aber Edge ist geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (5. Juli 2011)

Hinten geht fÃ¼r mich nichts Ã¼ber Michelin Wild Rock'r fÃ¼r Enduro. Der hat zwar bei nassem Fels/Wurzeln etwas Probleme mit Seitenhalt, aber guten Bremsgrip, und rollt einfach super leicht. Dazu mit 850-900g ein recht guter Durchschlagsschutz. Bei 2bar rollt der echt genial hinten (bei 1bar hat er bei warmen Wetter im Gegensatz dazu Unmengen Grip, der Rock'r ist was Fels/Wurzeln angeht extremst TemperaturabhÃ¤ngig).

Und wenn wirklich viel Asphalt kommt, dann hinten Michelin Wild Grip'r (auch 2.4, die anderen sind was fÃ¼r XC) und der rollt fast gleich gut wie ein Racing Ralph, aber hat im Vergleich dazu viel mehr Grip.

Vorne entweder Intruder 2.35 oder Invader 2.5 AM, bzw beim shuttlen auch gerne Invader 2.5 DH.

Invader AM 2.35 kÃ¶nnte auch gut als HR gehen, aber ich hab nur einen 24" daliegen (CRC falsch geliefert) - angerufen habens mir verprochen den bestellten 2.35er 26" zu liefern, dann kam aber (kostenlos ohne RÃ¼cksenden des 24ers) ein 2.5 EX/DC Lite. Naja hab nur 11â¬ fÃ¼r den bezahlt, da war ich es leid nochmal eine eimal zu schicken.


----------



## froride (5. Juli 2011)

Invader 2.35 AM läuft hinten super, rollt aber immer schwerer ja mehr er sich abfährt, weil immer mehr Profil von den Seiten aufliegt.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2011)

HR: muß noch einen 2.5 minion R 2-ply auffahren


----------



## Alex233 (6. Juli 2011)

Der Invader ist ein designierter Hard-Pack Reifen, der letztes Jahr noch DH hieß. Er ist im Matsch um Welten schlechter als der Intruder. Fahre beide seit 2 Jahren in 2.35 2ply FRO lite. Auf trockenem, festen Untergrund ist er meiner Meinung nach einer der besten DH/FR Reifen überhaupt. Der Grip in trockenen Anliegern und auf Fels/Holz ist der Hammer, im Feuchten ist er ok, im Matsch setzt er sich sofort zu.

Von der 1 ply AM Version würd ich für den geplanten Einsatzbereich abraten, die FR Version in 2.35 ist noch akzeptabel leicht, bietet aber wesentlich mehr Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Juli 2011)

gibt es iregendwo Gewichtsangaben zu den einzelnen Modellen ??
CRC hat heute geliefert nach gut 4 Wochen 
und erster Eindruck...wow watt sind die hammer schwer  und dies als Falt


----------



## froride (6. Juli 2011)

Kommt drauf an was du für welche hast. Für die ab 2010 mit dem roten ITS Logo stimmen die auf der Webseite ganz gut.
Für die älteren mit dem Intense Logo kann man noch mal gut 100g drauf rechnen.
Welche hast du, ich habe eigentlich die meisten schon mal gehabt und gewogen.


----------



## Promontorium (6. Juli 2011)

So, ich war heute mal in den Bergen unterwegs. Bei einer Abfahrt auf feinem Kiesel (klassischer Wirtschaftsweg) hatte ich bei meinem DH (heute Invader) 2,5 EX/DC Lite in den Kurven immer das Gefühl, daß ich relativ früh abschmieren könnte - was wiederrum nicht passiert ist, weil ich's ja immer rechtzeitig gemerkt habe. Mein Bruder aus seinen Fat Albert ist die gleiche Abfahrt mit mehr Kurvenlage und schneller gefahren. Ich hab' nun keinen popometrischen Vergleich mehr mit dem 2,35er Minion F DH, den ich vorher drauf hatte, und meine Bruder  auch nicht zu seinem Eindruck befragt.
Ergo: Kann diese "Rutschbereitschaft" auf losem Untergrund von Euch bestätigt werden`? Alex233 schrieb ja grad auch was von trockenem, *festen *Untergrund!


----------



## felixh. (6. Juli 2011)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Der Invader ist ein designierter Hard-Pack Reifen, der letztes Jahr noch DH hieß. Er ist im Matsch um Welten schlechter als der Intruder. Fahre beide seit 2 Jahren in 2.35 2ply FRO lite. Auf trockenem, festen Untergrund ist er meiner Meinung nach einer der besten DH/FR Reifen überhaupt. Der Grip in trockenen Anliegern und auf Fels/Holz ist der Hammer, im Feuchten ist er ok, im Matsch setzt er sich sofort zu.
> 
> Von der 1 ply AM Version würd ich für den geplanten Einsatzbereich abraten, die FR Version in 2.35 ist noch akzeptabel leicht, bietet aber wesentlich mehr Durchschlagschutz.



Wenn du dazu schreibst der 2.35er Invader dannt stimmt obiges. Der 2.50er Invader ist zwar ein ähnliches Profil, aber IMHO sogar matschtauglicher wie der 2.50er Intruder. Er ist definitiv um Welten Matschtauglicher wie ein Muddy Marry 2.35 oder 2.50 und andere. Nur gegen echte Matschreifen (Spike, Wetscream), ist er natürlich kein Vergleich - aber Tage wo man einen Spike vorne braucht und damit schneller ist, sind echt selten. Hinten macht ein Spike schon mehr Sinn bei Matsch, weil Traktion ohne Ende (aber Seitenhalt auf hartem Bodem echt kritisch).


----------



## felixh. (6. Juli 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> So, ich war heute mal in den Bergen unterwegs. Bei einer Abfahrt auf feinem Kiesel (klassischer Wirtschaftsweg) hatte ich bei meinem DH (heute Invader) 2,5 EX/DC Lite in den Kurven immer das Gefühl, daß ich relativ früh abschmieren könnte - was wiederrum nicht passiert ist, weil ich's ja immer rechtzeitig gemerkt habe. Mein Bruder aus seinen Fat Albert ist die gleiche Abfahrt mit mehr Kurvenlage und schneller gefahren. Ich hab' nun keinen popometrischen Vergleich mehr mit dem 2,35er Minion F DH, den ich vorher drauf hatte, und meine Bruder  auch nicht zu seinem Eindruck befragt.
> Ergo: Kann diese "Rutschbereitschaft" auf losem Untergrund von Euch bestätigt werden`? Alex233 schrieb ja grad auch was von trockenem, *festen *Untergrund!



Legst du dein Rad ordentlich in die Kurven mit Knick im Hüftbereich? Der Invader erfordert dass man ihn richtig gut anwinkelt. So lala mäßig wie die meisten irgendwie durch Kurven fahren ist nicht - dafür ist der Intruder viel besser. Mir fehlt da auch etwas die Technik, aber ein Freund von mir der bei den großen Endurorennen immer mal wieder Top 10 Positionen schafft, fand den Reifen vom Seitenhalt absolut top, aber der legt sich halt in Kurven ohne Anlieger so wie der Durchschnittsendurist/Freerider in Kurven mit Anlieger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (6. Juli 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> Legst du dein Rad ordentlich in die Kurven mit Knick im Hüftbereich? Der Invader erfordert dass man ihn richtig gut anwinkelt.




Nein, mache ich so nicht. Aber dazu kann's, ungeachtet meiner fehlenden Kurventechnik, auch gar nicht kommen aus den genannten Gründen.
Muß dazu sagen, daß ich gestern das Gefühl eines gaaaaaaaaanz langsamen schleichenden Luftverlusts hatte und deshalb noch mal auf ca. 2,5 bar aufgepumpt habe. Wieg' aber auch ein bißchen was. Vielleicht wäre weniger Luftdruck besser!?


----------



## felixh. (6. Juli 2011)

Der Invader 2.50 (2.35 kenne ich nicht), braucht in Kurven einfach perfekte Technik. Der rutscht leicht weg, aber wenn die Stollen mal ordentlich auf Zug sind, und du nur mehr auf den Außenstollen fährst, ist der Grip super. Das Problem ist halt dass er mittig einen recht großen Leerbereich hat, wo man denkt der grippt nicht. Gibt mehr Reifen die sich so verhalten. Beim Invader 2.50 ist das halt recht krass. Der Abstand von den Mittelstollen zu den Außenstollen ist halt recht groß (die mittig ab und zu dazwischenstehenden Stollen reichen nicht auß).

2bar sollte außreichen bis 75kg...


----------



## froride (7. Juli 2011)

Ich würde es erstmal mit weniger Druck versuchen. 2,5bar sind echt viel. 1,7-1,8bar würde ich eher vorn fahren. Wenn der 2.5er wirklich so angewinkelt werden muss, dann ist er wie die meisten anderen Reifen nach dem Prinzip Seite-Mitte-NixDazwischen also ohne Transitionstollen. Da ist Minion, HighRoller ect. genauso. Beim 2.35er Invader war das definitiv nicht so. Intruder und 909 habe eben diese Transitionstollen und lenken deswegen schön weich und gutmütig ein. Auch beim Wechsel von einer Schräglage in die andere geht das schön rund mit beständig Grip.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

Moin, Moin!

Gut, werde wieder Druck ablassen und beim nÃ¤chsten Mal doch mal vorne auf 2,35er Breite wechseln.
Wie gesagt, das war feiner Kiesel auf hartem Untergrund. Ich muÃte halt schÃ¶n innen fahren, schon ein biÃchen in der Mitte des Weges (ca. 2,50 m beit) erzeugte dieses Unbehagen. 
Ich hab' den Reifen halt auch nicht wirklich zum Rutschen gebracht, um so fÃ¼r mich Fakten zu schaffen, wann er denn nun tatsÃ¤chlich rutscht. Ich hatte halt *nur* das GefÃ¼hl. Neben dem Weg geht's teilweise 3-4 m tief in einen Gebirgsbach!

Hab' halt seinerzeit den Invader vorne fÃ¼r 20â¬ incl. Versand bekommen - und da kamen meine gierigen SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤gergene weder durch!


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

Wo ist genau der Unterschied zwischen FRO und EX/DC?


----------



## froride (7. Juli 2011)

FRO hat 2Ply und durchgängig die weiche 50a Gummibärchenmischung. 
EX/DC hat in der Mitte 60a und an den Seiten 55a, gibt es in 1Ply (EX/DC Lite) und 2Ply.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Steven,

alles klar, Danke!


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

So, noch mal nachgefragt: welche der Mischungen ist die Sticky Rubber Mischung? Vermutlich die 50a???

Und was ist PinchFlatBumper?


----------



## froride (7. Juli 2011)

StickyRubber ist die weiche Mischung mit langsamer Rückstellung. Bei FRO/DH komplett in 50a und bei EX/DC AM in 55a an den Seiten. PinchFlatBumper ist eine Art schaumiger Gummi in der Seitenflanke um Durchschläge zu vermeiden. Das polstert sozusagen bei Durchschlägen das Felgenhorn, so das man nicht gleich einen Platten hat. Gibt es erst seit 2010 bei den DH Modellen.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

Also ohne zuviel Wortklauberei zu betreiben; sowohl 50a als auch 55a werden als Sticky Rubber bezeichnet!?

Und Du meinst mit den 2010er DH Modellen den Invader,oder?


----------



## froride (7. Juli 2011)

Ja, beide Mischungen heisen so. Beide Mischungen haben die langsame Rückstellung. Bei den AM Modellen ist die Bezeichnung SR/C3/SR, C3 ist die 60a Mischung. 
Mit DH meine ich die Downhillversionen aller Modelle (909, Invader, Intruder, Zero). Seit 2010 werden die Versionen in drei Klassen aufgeteilt. AM, FR, DH.

AM immer 1Ply mit SR/C3/SR
FR immer 2Ply mit SR/C3/SR
DH immer 2Ply mit PinchFlatBumper und SR Mischung


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

Danke, echt klasse Dein Detailwissen. Werde mir das jetzt alles mal aufschreiben (müssen), um dauerhaft meine gewonnen Einsichten vermehrt zu haben.
Für mich teilweise sehr verwirrend.
Bin gerade dabei, den Intense Thread ein bißchen durchzuforsten und lagsam aber sicher klärt sich so einiges, aber geht mir zu langsam, muß noch putzen (*NICHT* das Rad!).

Offtopic: Wie bezahlst Du eigentlich bei CRC? Ohne Kreditkarte und mit Vorauskasse fand ich's schwer, da ich nicht wußte, ob für D noch Zollgebühren oder so dzukommen, die ich ja dann hätte mit überweisen müssen. Und telefonisch war 4 Tage lang niemand erreichbar, ständig (pseudo)besetzt. Wurde mir dann zu blöd und bin vom Kauf stillschweigend zurückgetreten!


----------



## froride (7. Juli 2011)

Ich zahl immer mit Kreditkarte, manchmal auch mit paypal. Steuerlich regeln die alles, du musst nur zahlen was sie angeben. Die schlagen die deutsche Mehrwertsteuer schon mit auf. Welche Steuern wie bezahlt werden müssen richtet sich bei CRC nach der Lieferadresse. Hatte letztes Jahr mal nach La Palma liefern lassen und da habe ich alles steuerfrei bekommen. Die Kanaren sind steuerbefreit.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

Oha. Wann biste denn wieder auf La Palma, Herr Kleinspediteur?


----------



## froride (7. Juli 2011)

1.11.-2.12. diesmal auch als Guide wenn viel Betrieb ist.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

Frage zu Gewichten: Hab' bei CRC nix gefunden, daher die Frage, was der Intruder 2.35 FRO in etwa wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (7. Juli 2011)

FRO ca. 1250-1300g
DH (ab 2010) ca. 1170g (wiegt meiner)
Auf der Intense Seite sind die Gewichte recht ehrlich.


----------



## flowbike (7. Juli 2011)

1200 gr
http://www.intensetires.com/itdh-it-235.html

uups froride war schneller ;-)


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

froride schrieb:


> FRO ca. 1250-1300g
> DH (ab 2010) ca. 1170g (wiegt meiner)




Klingt so, als meintest Du zwei verschiedene. Aber Dein DH ist doch der 2,35er Sticky Rubber (also FRO?!), den Du 'ne Zeile höher mit nominell ca. 1250-1300 g angibst, oder steh' ich da auf'm Schlauch?


----------



## froride (7. Juli 2011)

FRO ist der vor 2010. Seit 2010 gibt es weder FRO noch EX/DC mehr.
Nur noch DH/FR/AM. Man erkennt bei CRC den Unterschied am PinchflatBumper in der Beschreibung, das sind die aktuellen Reifen. Die FRO Modelle hatten den noch nicht.
Hier ist die Historie.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2011)

Stimmt!

Hatte selber bei CRC nachgesehen und nix mehr von FRO gelesen, dachte aber, die hätten's weggelassen.

Langsam, ganz langsam wird's...!


----------



## CrunchRyder (8. Juli 2011)

geht bei euch die ITS-Seite? Ich kann sie mit nicht öffnen, mit keinem Browser.


----------



## Promontorium (8. Juli 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> geht bei euch die ITS-Seite? Ich kann sie mit nicht öffnen, mit keinem Browser.



Yep, geht! Probier' nochmal über vielleicht den "Umweg" hier: http://www.intensetires.com/bmx.html


----------



## Promontorium (8. Juli 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> Da der Invader 2.5 AM also kaum was schlechter kann wie der Intruder 2.35 DH, aber 250g leichter ist, wird wohl der Invader 2.5 AM am VR erstmal wieder mein Standardreifen werden.




@ felixh: Ich geh' mal davon aus, daß Du Deinen 2,5 AM gewogen hast, weil Du von 970 g sprichst.
http://www.intensetires.com/itam-iv-235.html nennt ja 940 g.

Ist schon echt krass, denn mein 2,5 DH EX/DC Lite, also das Pendant zu Deinem 2,5 AM, hat seinerzeit  - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - irgendwo zwischen 1200 und 1300 g gelegen. Oller Schwede!


----------



## froride (8. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das das so war, die EX/DC Lite waren nicht viel schwerer als die AM. Der Unterschied liegt unter 100g. 1200-1300g muss die FRO Version gewesen sein oder vielleicht die EX/DC ohne Litte (heute FR) welche auch 2Ply waren.
Ich hatte sowohl einen 909 EX/DC Lite als auch einen WorldCup EX/DC Lite in 2.5 und die wogen beide um die 950g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (8. Juli 2011)

Hmmm?!

Ist definitiv der 2,5 EX/DC Lite, doch doch. Hab' ihn ja noch drauf, siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8092098&postcount=297

Weiß definitiv, daß er deutlich über 1100 g lag, distanziere mich hiermit in aller Form von meiner wilden Behauptung von eben. So genau weiß ich's halt nimmer, und runtermachen zum wiegen = !


----------



## Promontorium (8. Juli 2011)

Und noch mal 'ne Frage: Die alten FRO-Varianten waren ja alle 2ply, nicht wahr? Und die FRO-Lite Versionen?


----------



## felixh. (8. Juli 2011)

Nein, die alten FRO waren 4-Ply, die FRO-Lite 2-Ply.

Daher auch das ernorme Gewicht der FRO Versionen.


----------



## froride (8. Juli 2011)

Oh ja, die FRO wogen gut 1800g plus. Aber die konnte man fast ohne Luft fahren. 
Die gibt es aber schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Promontorium (8. Juli 2011)

@ froride: Weißt Du so zufällig die Gewichte des Intruder 2,35 FRO-LITE
 und des Edge 2,35 FRO-LITE?


----------



## froride (8. Juli 2011)

Sollten beide bei ca. 1200-1250g liegen. Ich hoffe du willst den Edge FRO nicht hinten fahren. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (8. Juli 2011)

froride schrieb:


> Sollten beide bei ca. 1200-1250g liegen. Ich hoffe du willst den Edge FRO nicht hinten fahren. ;-)



Erster Satz: Dann liegt also der Intruder als Alternative zu meinem jetzigen 2,5 EX/DC LITE am VR gewichtsmäßig mindestens auf gleicher Höhe, tendenziell sogar drüber?!Uff!

Zweiter Satz: Dumdidu...! Nee, vertraue Deiner Erfahrung und werd's lassen!

DANKE!


----------



## froride (8. Juli 2011)

Ja, der Intruder ist nun mal ein reiner Downhill Reifen. Die weiche Mischung hinten und auch noch 2Ply, glaub mir, das willst du nicht. 
Ich fahre jetzt schon das zweite Jahr vorn Intruder DH 2.35 und hinten Edge AM 2.35 und das auf langen Touren. Da sollte man schon etwas trainiert haben, wenn man bei den NobbyNics bergan mithalten will. Auf La Palma habe ich hinten sogar den Edge FR in 2Ply drauf, aber das geht eigentlich gut. 
Man gewöhnt sich schon irgendwann an den schwersten Reifen, nur am Ende einer langen Tour, da hasst man sie doch. 
Als leichte Alternative zu meiner Kombi mit ähnlicher Gutmütigkeit (Transitionstollen vorn) würde ich dir vorn 909 2.5 AM (ca. 950g) und hinten Edge AM 2.35 (ca. 870g) empfehlen. Damit bist du sehr nah dran an meiner Kombination und machst nur Abstriche auf glitschigen, nassen Steinen oder Wurzeln (da hilft nur weiche Mischung).


----------



## Promontorium (8. Juli 2011)

Nein, hab' ja hinten momentan 'nen 2,35 Edge EX/DC Lite drauf und hätte hinten keinen Edge 2ply oder gar Intruder montiert, aber der schwere 2,5 Invader vorne wäre gegen 'nen Intruder 2,35 runtergeflogen - wenn er 'nen deutliche Gewichtsvorteil gehabt hätte. Aber so!


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juli 2011)

Um insgesamt nochmal Gewicht einzusparen - wie, geschätzte Intensegemeinde, würde sich denn der System 4 am _*VR*_ machen/macht sich denn der System 4 am *VR*? Nicht für hinten, da will ich meinen Edge 1ply drauflassen!


----------



## froride (9. Juli 2011)

Er passt absolut nicht zum Edge hinten. Dann hast du eine Front mit deutlich weniger Grip als hinten, weniger Dämpfung, noch dazu deutlich schmaler. Wenn dann vorn und hinten als AM/Touren Bereifung oder nur hinten als leichten Reifen mit Potential bishin zu Enduro, je nach Fahrweise. Das alles trifft aber auf die Version EX/DC zu, welche es seit 2010 nicht mehr gibt. Jetzt hat der System4 leider nur noch komplett C3 (60a) Mischung und keine weichen Seitenstollen mehr. 
Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, mach den Invader (hauptsächlich harter Boden, Schotter, ect., nicht zu tief) oder den 909 (hauptsächlich weicher Boden, tiefer Boden/Schotter, Geröll, viel nass) in AM Version vorn drauf. In der Gesamtheit sind sie gleich gut, nur die Schwerpunkte sind anders gewichtet. Die sind nicht viel schwerer als der System4. Mein EX/DC hatte auch über 800g in 2.25.


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juli 2011)

Hi Hi,
hab' mit sowas in etwa gerechnet. Werde jetzt vielleicht nochmal hier http://www.bikeinsel.com/oscom/catalog/index.php?cPath=103&osCsid=i88qjr0g0dijtjbb0l597dcls3 zuschlagen, auch wenn die Reifen aus grauer Vorzeit stammen - bevor die bei denen im Keller vergammeln. Dann für vorne den DH 2,35 EX/DC Lite oder den 909 2,35 EX/DC Lite.

Guten Morgen, Christoph!


----------



## froride (9. Juli 2011)

Ich mag den 909 lieber als den DH. Ist auch gutmütiger und allroundiger. Die Einbusen welche man auf Hardpack gegenüber dem DH hat, sind gering.
Kannst auch hier mal über die Reifen lesen, die Jungs sind echt gut.


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juli 2011)

Wie gemein, ich kann doch kein Inglisch. Schitt oder wie man da sagt!
Aber trotzdem ßänkju.


----------



## froride (9. Juli 2011)

Schmeiß den Text hier rein, für eine Übersicht reicht das.


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juli 2011)

Wußte nicht, daß es sowas gibt!

Aber hatte mal Eglisch-LK, das hätte schon so auch geklappt - aber so isses echt komfortabel. Hab's schonmal ausprobiert: ßänkju=Danke!


Offtopic: Hab' den Text jetzt mal übersetzen lassen und tierisch gelacht: PFB = "Prise flachen Soßfänger an den Seitenwänden" oder "...three different knob zones" = "drei verschiedenen Zonen-Regler". Köstlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (9. Juli 2011)

So, Clown-Modus ist wieder abgeschaltet...


----------



## flowbike (9. Juli 2011)

den Sys4 bin ich dieses Jahr ne zeitlang hinten in Kombi mit nem Invader 2.35 Am vorne gefahren. Nicht schlecht solange es trocken ist. der Sys4 rollt hinten echt super. Wenn es nass wird setzt er sich halt schnell zu. Auch der Invader ist eher ein Reifen für's trockene imho. 
Mein Sys4 wiegt übrigens 780 in der Drahtversion, der faltbare hat rund 100 gr. weniger. Der Invader wiegt 880.
Ich fahre beide tubeless auf der ZTR flow, ohne Probleme.
War mit dieser Kombi dieses Jahr sogar am Gardasee, ging gut, war aber auch auch staubtrocken.


----------



## goofy76 (10. Juli 2011)

Habe einen Intense Reifen zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/391404/cat/500


----------



## flowbike (18. Juli 2011)

Ich auch 

und zwar nen Invader 2.35 AM, quasi neu
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=397778


----------



## Promontorium (20. Juli 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> und zwar nen Invader 2.35 AM, quasi neu
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=397778




Ja, und der gehört bald mir. 

Nicht weinen!


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2011)

Bin gerade dabei mir eine Schlechtwetterkombi für Pds zusammenzustellen.

Dachte da an Intruder vorne und Onza Ibex hinten (will beide mal testen)

Ist das hier das 2011-Modell?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53655

Jetzt hab ich hier im Thread gelesen das der 2.5er so breit baut. In der Reifenbreitendatenbank ist der 2,5er aber nicht drin.

Solange er nicht fetter als die 2,5er MM's ist wäre das okay aber wie breit ist er nun wirklich? Der 2.35er scheint ja schon etwas schmaler als der 2,4er Onza zu sein...


----------



## froride (21. Juli 2011)

Ja, das ist der aktuelle mit Pinchflat Bumper. Die 2.5 sind ca. 64mm breit.


----------



## Promontorium (21. Juli 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> 2,5er MM's



Auch wenn's offtopic ist, dennoch mal 'ne Frage/Anmerkung zu der gebräuchlichen Abkürzung oben: ich gehe davon aus, daß "MM" nach wie vor für "Muddy Mary" steht und nicht etwa gelegentlich für "Maxxis Minion"?!
Habe da nämlich, nicht nur in diesem Thread, schon den einen oder anderen Zweifel!


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich meine Muddy Mary.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Sport (22. Juli 2011)

goofy76 schrieb:


> Und wo kann man die jetzt kaufen????



www.sportshop-muenchen.de


----------



## Promontorium (22. Juli 2011)

Schon, aber heftig teuer dort im Vergleich zu CRC!
Jaja, ich weiß....


----------



## tommyOO (28. Juli 2011)

weiss einer ob ich den FRO DH in 2.7 hinten in ein Torque FRX LTD. reinkrieg? Oder hat jemand mal ne Maße vom Hinterreifen in 2.7 ? Danke


----------



## Promontorium (28. Juli 2011)

Nicht so richtig, aber hier kannst Du sehen, wie breit der in 2,35 und 2,50 baut und dann "interpolieren"! 

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Intense-DH-26x2.35.html

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Intense-DH-26x2.50.html


Schätz mal, so 3-4 mm wirst Du wahrscheinlich noch draufpacken müssen.


Vielleicht weiß froride noch mehr, ist da eher der Experte!


----------



## froride (28. Juli 2011)

Von den 2.7 weis ich auch nix. Die gibt es ja schon lange nicht mehr, nur uralte Restbestände. Wenn ich bedenke wie fett die 2.5 schon sind, dann wird es wohl sehr eng.


----------



## Alex233 (28. Juli 2011)

Intense in 2.7 sind Schmarrn, schon alle 2.5er ham mehr als genug Breite und rollen schwer genug. Außerdem wiegt ein alter DH in 2.7 ca. 1800 gr+. Sinn würds machen wenn du ein Karpiel mit Monster T aufbauen willst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (18. August 2011)

Sodele,

ich bin mal wieder auf der Suche nach nem "neun" Reifen(kombi).
Im moment fahr ich den Intruder 2.5 DH vorne und den Edge 2.35 FR hinten.
Soweit bin ich auch zufrieden aber der Intruder vorne ist auf Touren einfach etwas zu schwer.

Hinten bleibt denke ich der Edge 2,35 FR. Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme außer Abnutzungserscheinungen nach 4 Tagen Saalbach.
Vorne hatte ich überlegt auf den 909 2.5 AM zu wechseln.
Oder sollte ich lieber auf den Invader AM 2.5 AM gehen?


----------



## felixh. (18. August 2011)

Wie wärs mit Intruder 2.35?
Bist du die schon im Vergleich gefahren?

Invader 2.5 AM ist im trockenem gut, im Schlamm gut, aber auf Wurzeln/Steinen inbesondere wenn die nass sind, schon eine herausforderung. Ist wegen der härteren Gummimischung einfach weniger Allround...


----------



## KaiKaisen (18. August 2011)

Bin bis jetzt

Invader 2.35 DH
Intruder 2.35 DH (altes Modell)
Intruder 2.5 DH
909 2.5 AM
gefahren.

Bei uns hier ist der Boden fast immer nass bis schlammig mit Wurzeln und Steinen.
Also fällt der Invader raus. Muss ich wohl doch den 909 2.5 AM nehmen.


----------



## felixh. (18. August 2011)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht ober der wirklich besser ist. Es liegt IMHO weniger am Profil, als an der Gummimischung. Die ist einfach etwas zu hart.
Bei Schlamm ist der Invader 2.5 schon ziemlich gut. Dass Profil ist sehr offen, das ist im Prinzip eh ein Intermediate. Optimal ist der Invader 2.5 AM für mich auf losem Boden, Geröll und Co (halt solange es trocken ist). Der Intruder 2.35 ist durch die Gummimischung aber der bessere Allrounder (halt 200g schwerer...).

Wie war denn für dich der Unterschied Intruder 2.35 vs 2.5?


----------



## froride (18. August 2011)

Beim Intruder fällt der Unterschied zwischen 2.35 und 2.5 nicht so groß aus, da das Profil gleich ist (Größe, Abstand). Man hat nur das größere Volumen.
Ich habe gerade hinten den Invader 2.35 AM drauf, die Trails sind staubtrocken und das Ding hat Grip ohne Ende auf Steinen und harten Waldboden. Außerdem fährt er sich präzise wie ein japanisches Steakmesser wenn man vom Edge kommt.


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. August 2011)

Also der 2.35 zu 2.5 ist wie froride sagt nicht so ein Unterschied, außer vom Gewicht.
Meiner wiegt fast 1,4kg und ich wollte eben etwas leichter werden.
Meine Gabel will ja keiner also muss jetzt nen anderer Reifen her der etwas "leichter" rollt und eben auf allem was kann. Bei meiner Hausrunde fang ich oben eben auf Geröll mit Waldboden. Dann gehts gemischt mit Wurzeln weiter bis Schlamm dazu kommt. 
Der Trail ist meistens nur 1-2 Wochen im Jahr richtig trocken deswegen eigentlich die weichere Gummimischung. Als ich damals den 909 AM drauf hatte war ich allerdings auch sehr angetan. Deswegen jetzt eben die Überlegung wieder auf ein leichteren zu wechseln + die härterer Gummimischung.


----------



## serkan kargi (23. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen
mich würde die karkassen interessieren
auf der website von intense wird von einer am ,freeride und dh karkasse erzählt.
nur steht bei freeride 2ply also doppelkarkasse und bei dh auch 2ply?
was hat es den mit den karkassen in sich?


----------



## froride (23. Oktober 2011)

FR hat eine 2Ply Karkasse ohne den PinchFlatBumper und ist etwas dünner/leichter als die DH Karkasse.
Die DH Karkasse ist richtig fett, dick und ziemlich bulletproof.
Die 2.35er FR Karkassen wiegen ca. 100-150g mehr als die AM Karkassen. AM sind 1Ply und ähnlich dünn wie die Maxxis 1Ply von Minion/Highroller und Co..


----------



## serkan kargi (23. Oktober 2011)

danke für die antwort froride das klingt gut
was ich suche sind reifen für dh und fr touren 
habe keine lust dauernd reifen auf und abzuziehen
ist die fr karkasse bei intense so dick wie die schwalbe fr karkasse?


----------



## serkan kargi (23. Oktober 2011)

bevor ich es vergesse wiege nackig 111 kg
fahre kurze fr touren meistens mit 17 km anfahrt auf strasse und dann wieder 17 km zurück.
zum dh fahren muss ich auch so wiet auf strasse fahren.
3-4 parkbesuche sind im jahr auch drinnen also ein reifen für all diese misshandlungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (23. Oktober 2011)

Also mit Schwalbe kenne ich mich nicht aus. Die DH Reifen von Intense rollen jedenfalls nicht gerade leicht, haben ja auch die klebrige Mischung. Die FR haben in der Mitte härten Gummi. Ich fahre zur Zeit vorne DH (Intruder) und hinten FR (Edge), beide in 2.35. Damit fahre ich auch gut 1000hm und bis 50km.


----------



## serkan kargi (23. Oktober 2011)

bei crc sind die fr intense mit sticky rubber aufgelistet gibt es die oder nur ein fehler?
vorne will ich schon weiche mischung hinten natürlich hart hab den fehler einmal gemacht hinten auch weich zufahren
wollte lange zeit keine tour mehr fahren
die trails sind wurzelig waldboden mit nadel und laub an manchen stellen auch lose steine


----------



## serkan kargi (23. Oktober 2011)

im park oder am homespot fahre ohne rücksicht über steine und wurzeln 
habe sehr schlechte technik
wird die fr karkasse deiner meinung nach reichen
mir maxxis exo karkasse hat ich abund zu platte.


----------



## froride (23. Oktober 2011)

Die FR sind immer SR/C3/SR also weiche Seiten und hart in der Mitte. Bei CRC steht das auch in der Beschreibung, nur im Titel steht es falsch. Habe dort die FR schon bestellt. FR und komplett weich gibt es nicht. Die Weiche Mischung komplett gibt es nur bei den DH.
Die FR sind im Prinzip wie die AM nur eben mit 2Ply. Mein Edge FR hat 970g (100g mehr als mein AM) gewogen, der Intruder DH 1168g.
Die FR reichen auf jeden Fall, bin auch schon mit den AM auf La Palma zurecht gekommen.


----------



## felixh. (23. Oktober 2011)

Die FR dürften etwas über Schwalbe FR liegen, in Gewicht wie auch Haltbarkeit....
Ich hab von CRC bei einer Order einen 2.5er Intense World Cup 2-Ply ohne Pinch Flat Bumper bekommen, der auch so 1120g wiegt. Der ist schon ziemlich ordentlich von der Haltbarkeit, kaum Unterschied 1200-1300g Reifen.

Schade dass es den World Cup nicht mehr gibt. Als 2.5 AM Version fürs Hinterrad wäre der wirklich nett. Weil der rollt schon in der alten 2-Ply DC Mischung echt ziemlich gut (mir kommt übrgigens so vor, als wäre die alte DC Mischung weicher wie die neuen SR/C3/SR - zumindest die an den AM Modellen).

Die AM sind besser wie Maxxis Exo, aber etwas schlechter wie MM oder WW in FR Version bezüglich durchschlägen (wobei der 2.5er Invader durch sein riesiges Volumen mithält). Allerdings ist der Grip der AM bei nassen Bedingungen echt nicht gerade gut im Vergleich zu den Sticky Rubber Mischungen... (ähnlich Maxxis 60er würde ich mal sagen). Bezüglich Karkasse zerreißen ist mir das bisher 2 mal bei Maxxis Exo passiert, aber noch nie bei anderen 900g+ Reifen (Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo dagegen zerris mir gleich am ersten Einsatztag beim GRC - zum Glück erst auf der Schlussabfahrt, und der Schlauch platzte erst im Ziel).

Am HR die FR Mischung, und vorne DH sollte man schon gehen. Vorne die FR Mischung macht nur in trockenen Gegenden, oder im Sommer Sinn. Bei trockenem Wetter am Gardasee ist ein Invader 2.5 AM, dagegen schon ein optimaler Reifen.

BTW: mein Intense Intruder den ich Seit Mai am VR drauf hab, ist jetzt mehr oder weniger hinüber. Die Aussenstollen brechen so langsam ab, und die Mittelstollen sind auch schon ordentlich angerissen. Haltbarkeit war aber schon top, länger bin ich noch keinen weichen Reifen am VR gefahren. Schwalbe ist sowieso nach einer Woche hin, und Maxxis Supertacky geht auch etwas schneller hin.

Werde nochmal den Invader 2.5 DH am Vorderrad probieren, ob der wirklich weiterhin selbst am VR so schlecht rollt (der Intruder 2.35 ist am VR echt kein Problem, rollt wirklich okay).

Und seitdem ich die Stiffy Evo 40 Felgen fahre, baut selbst der Intruder 2.35 richtig breit (gute 4mm breiter sowie 5mm höher - und nochmal deutlich mehr Grip).  Durch die 34.5mm Innenbreite hatte ich jetzt nichtmal mit 0.7bar am VR ein schwammiges Gefühl (auf der Flow brauchte ich gut 1.3bar am VR mit Intruder damit er nicht schwammig in Kurven fuhr) und Durchschläge bisher ohne Snakebites. Die Felgen sind echt genial, die 200g mehr wie die Flows holen sie beim Grip locker rein.


Gibt es eigentlich derzeit irgendwo günstige Intruder DH oder andere Intense AM/FR/DH? (und nein bitte keine uralten). Wiggle wo ich viele Intense billigst abgestaubt habe, hat keine mehr, und CRC seit gefühlter Ewigkeit keine ordentlichen Aktionen mehr für Intense Reifen....


----------



## goofy76 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi, kannst  einen schönen Reifen von mir haben.

Wer einen netten Intense Invader DH 2.35 2011er Neu gebrauchen kann, der meldet sich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hätte auch einen neuen 2011er 2.5er Intruder abzugeben.


----------



## serkan kargi (24. Oktober 2011)

danke an die schnelle und präzise info.
dann stehts fest schwalbe und conti maxxis sind tot langlebe intense reifen
ich sehe es nicht mehr ein für ein satz reifen mindestens 90-100 euro zu zahlen.


----------



## serkan kargi (24. Oktober 2011)

rutscht eigentlich der schlauch bei den 2011 2012 modellen immer noch?
habe gelesen das einigen das ventil gerissen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy76 (24. Oktober 2011)

Nein rutscht nicht!!!


----------



## felixh. (24. Oktober 2011)

Hängt denke ich auch von der Felge ab. Auf der ZTR Flow ist der Intruder bei mir schon recht ordentlich gerutscht. Hatte daher auch einen Ventilabriss (war 2-3 Tage ohne Richten mit Minimaldruck vertriden) - auf meiner neuen Spank Stiffy, scheinen sie nicht zu rutschen....


----------



## froride (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei den aktuellen ist das Problem eigentlich kaum noch da. Aber schon bei den alten habe ich es mit viel Talkum in den Griff gekriegt.


----------



## felixh. (14. November 2011)

So, hab jetzt gerade Intruder 2.5 DH (1300g) und Invader FR 2.35 (1000g) montiert. Fahren werde ich sie wohl erst in ein paar Tagen.

Mein alter Intruder am VR war nach gut 6 Monaten jetzt ziemlich fertig. Die Stollen gut 40% abgefahren, aber seitlich angebrochen, und die kleinen Mittelstollen kurz vorm wegreißen. Haltbarkeit trotzdem super im Vergleich zu anderen Refen.

Invader AM 2.50 hab ich hinten nochmal draufgetan. Der rollt (zumindest jetzt abgelagert) gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber leider hats mir die Karkasse seitlich recht stark aufgerissen. AM ist für meinen Fahrstil einfach doch eher zu zierlich. Die FR Karkasse scheint super zu sein. Schade dass es die nicht auch mit SR gibt. Dass wäre dann ideal fürs VR für Touren...


BTW: auf der Spank Stiffy Felge rutschen die Intense keinen mm, egal wie niedrig der Druck. Bin echt froh die ZTR Flow nur noch als Zweitlaufradsatz zu benutzen. Die Spank Felgen sind einfach deutlich besser.

BTW2: der Intense Intruder DH wiegt jetzt ziemlich abgefahren noch 1140g (original 1180g), der Invader AM 2.50 ist auf 960g von 980g abgemagert, aber wäre die Karkasse nicht gerissen, erst gut 1/3 der sinnvollen Laufleistung runter (bei unter 50% Profil wäre er wohl eh fertig bzw kaum mehr zum treten).


----------



## hnx (16. Dezember 2011)

Welche Reifen-Kombination kann empfohlen werden für hauptsächlich bergab, Wald (meist feuchter, aber relativ wenig Schlamm) und flott unterwegs?


----------



## froride (17. Dezember 2011)

Intruder DH (vorn) und Edge FR (hinten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Sport (17. Dezember 2011)

hnx schrieb:


> Welche Reifen-Kombination kann empfohlen werden für hauptsächlich bergab, Wald (meist feuchter, aber relativ wenig Schlamm) und flott unterwegs?



Der Edge ist ein Trockenreifen, der Intruder eins sehr guter Reifen für feuchte Bedingungen. Ich rate Dir am Hinterrad zum 909, die bessere Alternative zum Edge


----------



## felixh. (17. Dezember 2011)

Ein Invader 2.5 DH würde auch gehen vorne - aber der tritt sich schwerer wie ein Intruder DH. Invader 2.35 auf keinen Fall, auch keine nicht DH wegen der Gummimischung. Die DH Gummimischung ist aber auch im Winter super und verhärtet viel weniger wie Schwalbe/Maxxis weiche Mischungen (wobei über Schwalbeschrott braucht man ja eigentlich gar nix schreiben)


----------



## hnx (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Tipps.

Rollt der 909 FR im Vergleich zum 909 DH deutlich besser?


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Dezember 2011)

hnx schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> 
> Rollt der 909 FR im Vergleich zum 909 DH deutlich besser?



Ich bin zwar noch nicht beide im Vergleich gefahren. Aber die unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur darin das der DH komplett aus der weichen Mischung ist und der FR jeweils am Rand die weiche hat und in der Mitte die harte.

Der FR sollte im Heck also etwas leichter Rollen. Wenn es Allerdings nur um Berg ab geht würde DH sicher bis auf das Gewicht keine Nachteile bringen.


So nun hab ich aber auch nochmal eine Frage. Ich bin grade auch am überlegen welche Reifen Kombi an mein FR/DH sollen.
Vorne Intruder 2,5 DH und hinten Invader 2,35 DH oder doch lieber Intruder 2,5DH vorne und hinten. Oder Intruder vorne und 909 hinten?


----------



## goofy76 (18. Dezember 2011)

1 x Invader DH 2,35 und
1 x Invader DH 2,50 abzugeben 

beide Neu, hab einfach zu viele Reifen. Den 2,50er fahr ich selber. Hammer Reifen!!!


----------



## froride (31. Dezember 2011)

Habe einen neuen EdgeAM abzugeben, weil ich nur noch die FR Variante fahre. KLICK


----------



## hnx (2. Januar 2012)

Habe mir jetzt mal Invader fürs VR geleistet und Edge hinten, beide 2.35er und FR Mischung.
Der Invader ging gut drauf, beim Edge hats viel Überzeugung gebraucht 
Fahrbericht gibts eventuell später, wenn der freundliche Apotheker reinen Alkohol fürs reinigen der Bremsscheiben verkauft.


----------



## _arGh_ (4. Januar 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> Die DH Gummimischung ist aber auch im Winter super und verhärtet viel weniger wie Schwalbe/Maxxis weiche Mischungen


und die stollen reissen auch bei minusgraden nicht iwann ein/ab/aus?


----------



## felixh. (4. Januar 2012)

Nope. Da hast bei Intense keine Probleme. Die Stollen werden schon deutlich härter - bleiben aber ziemlich griffig. Egal ob jetzt AM/FR/DH - die gehen alle ziemlich gut im Winter. Die alten 2Ply waren aber im Winter besser wie die neuen DH vom verhärten und Grip. Ich glaub irgendwie ist bei Intense der Naturkautschuk großteils verschwunden oder wegrationalisiert worden (und daher auch die Gewichtsersparnis). Kann auch nirgendswo auf den Beschreibungen mehr was von Naturkautschuk von eigenen sustainable plantages lesen...


----------



## KaiKaisen (4. Januar 2012)

Schade wenn das der Fall sein sollte. Hat das die nicht auch von den anderen abgehoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (4. Januar 2012)

Naja - ich wunder mich halt nur dass man aktuell nichts mehr von Naturkautschuk liest. Oder findet das noch irgendwer auf Intense Werbeprospekten, oder mag die mal wer anschreiben?


----------



## froride (4. Januar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ist der Gummi bei den neuen anders. Ich finde aber auch besser. Grip und Handling sind eigentlich gleich geblieben, aber der Gummi drückt sich nicht mehr so platt wie früher bei den DH Versionen. Die neuen AM Karkassen halten auch deutlich besser wie die alten EX/DC. Also ich kann nur positives bisher feststellen, nix negatives.


----------



## q_FTS_p (9. Januar 2012)

Hab mir 2 Intruder 2.35 SR geholt und bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob der jetzt den PFB hat. Steht das bei euch irgendwo explizit drauf (am Reifen, od. Verpackung)?


----------



## felixh. (9. Januar 2012)

Lies hier die letzten zwei Seiten - es hängt von der Logo Farbe ab. Die alten gibts glaub ich prinzipiell noch bei den beiden Händlern aus AT...


----------



## _arGh_ (9. Januar 2012)

wo ist eigtl. der 909 einzuordnen: zwischen intruder und invader/edge?


----------



## froride (9. Januar 2012)

Ja, dazwischen und auf der eher trockenen/feuchten Seite. Er mag aber gern weichen Waldboden, tiefen Schotter ect.. Nur wenn es klebrig wird, setz er sich in der Mitte schneller zu.
Auf hartem Grund ist er auch sehr gut.


----------



## _arGh_ (9. Januar 2012)

bin schon gespannt, wie sich die reifen so fahren: ist der intruder wirkl. der ultimative allrounder, während invader (bis auf den 2.5er?), edge und 909 dann mehr in richtung trockene/harte streckenverhältnisse gehen?


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. Januar 2012)

Also bis auf das Gewicht ja.
Die anderen gibt es halt auch noch als FR oder AM.
Hinten würde ich ihn aber auch nicht auf einem Tourenbike haben wollen.


----------



## ride-FX (9. Januar 2012)

was ne scheiss antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (9. Januar 2012)

Warum? 

Und ungeachtet dessen: fahr' mal ein Gang runter in Deiner Ausdrucksweise, Danke!


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. Januar 2012)

Deine schon!

Aus meiner Sicht ist der Intruder der beste Allrounder als Frontreifen wenn einem das Gewicht egal ist.

Der 909 hat aus meiner Sicht noch etwas mehr Rückmeldung. Kann aber auch an der AM Version gelegen haben.


----------



## ride-FX (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, wird schon besser. 

@Promo..: ganz einfach, weil die Antwort mit genau keinem Punkt auf die Frage eingegangen ist.


----------



## Promontorium (9. Januar 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> @Promo..: ganz einfach, weil die Antwort mit genau keinem Punkt auf die Frage eingegangen ist.



Stimmt doch nicht. KK's erster Satz geht doch, wenn auch sehr knapp, darauf ein!

Ich bin halt nur allergisch gegen so platitüdenhaft hingerotzte Antworten ohne Begründung. Und wie gesagt ist die Wortwahl gelinde gesagt nur daneben!


----------



## froride (9. Januar 2012)

Ach komm; Zustimmung ist der Teufel, wenn sie dich gut finden, hast du verloren!


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. Januar 2012)

Es ist leider in diesem Forum gang und gebe keine Antworten zu geben und immer nur Kommentare ab zu geben anstelle selber was Sinnvolles zu sagen.
Meine Antwort ging genau darauf ein. Der Invader und 909 sind die besseren Allrounder da es sie in AM und FR gibt. Den Intruder gibt es nur als DH. Das Profil ist allerdings echt top.

@ride-FX
Wenn dich die Antwort auch interessiert hat hättest auch fragen können wie es gemeint ist. Wenn nicht überlass es dem Antwortensteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (9. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube dem Fragesteller ging es rein um die DH-Version und die Erfahrungen dazu. Ich selber fahre lang genug Intruder, DH und Spike um eine Meinung zu haben. 909 und Edge kann ich allerdings (noch) nicht beurteilen.


----------



## _arGh_ (10. Januar 2012)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt, wie sich die reifen so fahren: ist der intruder wirkl. der ultimative allrounder, während invader (bis auf den 2.5er?), edge und 909 dann mehr in richtung trockene/harte streckenverhältnisse gehen?


um das dann doch noch zu präzisieren (obwohls ja eigtl. nicht nötig sein sollte) und dann auch gleich wieder zu verallgemeinern:
ja, am liebsten wären mir erfahrungswerte zu den dh-versionen. auf der anderen seite spielt das bei dieser fragestellung keine rolle, da das profil in den unterschiedlichen ausführungen der reifen ja meistens gleich ist, man dazu also sehr wohl ganz allgemeine aussagen treffen könnte (wenn man denn wollte).


----------



## Stereoliker (11. Januar 2012)

Moinsen Leute... (-vorsichtig auf die Uhr schiel....-jepp, passt)

Ich wollt´ meinem All-Berg-Rad mal ´n paar neue Socken spendieren -und da ich sowieso bei den CRClern Was bestellen muss, bin ich da über die Intense Gummis gestolpert... nach 2,35er FatalBert (-sach ich lieber Nix zu...) und 2,4er Mountain King Protection (-Nett, aber ´n Bissel zu "dürr"...) liebäugel ich gerade mit dem Invader und/oder 909 (-beide in der 2,35er AM Version) 
Einsatzbereich wäre: -grob gesagt: Alles... (eher hart und steinig, als schlammig, aber auch waldbodig/wurzelig) -incl. Strasse/Asphalt
Wichtig wäre: ordentlich Bremstraktion und Spurtreue für Vorne / geringer Rollwiderstand für Hinten (-da sorgen meine ü-90Kg schon für den nötigen Anpressdruck )

Was meint Ihr:
-Invader oder 909 Pur?
-oder als Kombi? (-Invader vorn/909 hinten -oder andersrum?)
-oder ganz was Anderes?

ps: wie sieht´s bei den Reifen mit der "Tubelessigkeit" aus -sind die SinglePlys mit Milch vernünftig dicht zu bekommen?


----------



## froride (11. Januar 2012)

Also erstmal ist es doch gar nicht so spÃ¤t, dann: 909 hinten ist nicht gut wenn du geringen Rollwiederstand suchst. Bei dem liegen ganz schnell auch die eine Reihe Seitenstollen mit auf und dann wird's immer schwerer.
Ich wÃ¼rde dir vorne den 909 empfehlen, der ist ein echter Allrounder und macht bei Schotter und Waldboden in Sachen SpurfÃ¼hrung mehr als der Invader.
Wenn du hinten auch was breites willst, ist der Invader eine gute Wahl. Macht eigentlich alles mit und rollt gut. Aber mit steigendem VerschleiÃ rollt er immer schlechter, weil immer mehr Stollen mit aufliegen. Du kÃ¶nntest auch den Edge hinten nehmen (hÃ¤tte ich neu sogar fÃ¼r 30â¬ mit Versand hier). Der rollt etwas schlechter als der Invader aber bleibt ziemlich konstant so. AuÃerdem ist die Bremstraktion richtig gut und er verzeiht viel.
Falls du nicht soviel Breite hinten brauchst, der System 4 ist ein echter Tipp. Rollt wie die HÃ¶lle und ist leicht. Die Karkasse ist die gleiche wie beim Invader 2.35, aber er ist schmaler wegen dem gemÃ¤Ãigterem Profil. Deshalb dÃ¤mpft er auch schlechter. FÃ¤hrt sich sehr direkt und spielerisch. Der System 4 versteckt sich bei CRC etwas hier. Bild hier.
Ich bin bisher die Kombi Intruder DH und Edge AM/FR gefahren. Dieses Jahr werde ich aber kaum Enduro fahren und auch nicht als Guide arbeiten. Deshalb verlege ich mich mehr auf Trailbiking und werde genau die Kombi 909 AM/System 4 fahren. Schnell, leicht, universell, direkt.
Auch eine super Kombi wÃ¤re Invader AM 2.5 vorn und Invader AM 2.35 hinten. In 2.5 sind die Stollen grÃ¶Ãer und die Reifen nochmal deutlich potenter, aber auch gut 64mm breit und ca. 970g schwer.


----------



## Promontorium (11. Januar 2012)

@ Stereoliker

Dann klinke ich mich auch mal "werbetechnisch in eigener Sache" ein:
hätte einen Invader EX/DC Lite 2,5 (heißt eben jetzt AM) günstig abzugeben.
Mit frorides's Edge hinten und meinem Invader vorne eine günstige Traumkombi! 

Bei Bedarf Mail oder PN an mich!!!


----------



## froride (11. Januar 2012)

Aber bedenke, das die beiden Reifen verschiedene Optik haben, da das Logo inzwischen gewechselt wurde. Wenn du den EX/DC nimmst und dich das stört, dann versuche noch günstig einen EX/DC 2.35 für hinten zu finden. Die gibt es manchmal noch im Ausverkauf. Bei mir ist es nicht so wahnsinnig dringend, den Edge los zu werden.


----------



## Stereoliker (11. Januar 2012)

Guuuden Nachmittach... (-naja, so halbwegs...)

Erstmal danke für die Tips und Angebote... 
aber 2,5er Schlappen sind für meine Felgen (Crossmax ST mit 19er Innenweite) wohl nicht wirklich empfehlenswert 
-wobei sich die 2,35er Invader und die 2,4er MountainKing im Quervergleich bei http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen.html kaum unterscheiden -und selbst die 2,5er haben weniger Volumen als ´n 2,35er Albert -hmmmmmm... 

 Die geringere Breite und Dämpfung vom System4 muss ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf geh´n lassen und den Edge hatte ich, für mich, schon aussortiert -irgendwie komm ich da mit diesem "Schaufel-Profil" (wie auch z.B. bei Maxxis Advantage/HighRoller) nich ganz klar -is so ´ne irrationale Bauchgeschichte (ich mag´s eben lieber "genoppt" als "gerippt")...

Bleiben also erstmal wieder Invader und 909 übrig... (wobei mir die reine "Eindringlings-Variante" momentan sehr symphatisch erscheint )


----------



## froride (11. Januar 2012)

Bei der Felgenweite solltest du keine 2.5er nehmen. Mein Guidekollege hat den gleichen Laufradsatz und sowohl die 2.35er Intense und noch mehr die 2,4er RubberQueen sind da schon sehr wabbelig.
Also bleibt eigentlich nur Invader beide oder 909 vorne Invader hinten. Mit letzterem bist du universeller unterwegs, ersteres ist top auf Hardpack und solange es nicht zu tief wird (egal ob trocken oder feucht). Bei der Matsch-Eignung nehmen sich beide nicht so viel.
Es ist eine Sache der Vorliebe. Invader ist präziser und in Kurven sehr direkt und stabil. 909 ist etwas weicher beim Einlenken aber der Grenzbereich weniger spitz.


----------



## felixh. (11. Januar 2012)

Der 2.5er Invader ist dicker wie jeder Schwalbe 2.5er. Der Intruder 2.5 hat etwa ähnliches Volumen wie Schwalbe 2.35 oder etwas mehr wie Maxxis 2.5.


----------



## Stereoliker (11. Januar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Bei der Felgenweite solltest du keine 2.5er nehmen... sowohl die 2.35er Intense und noch mehr die 2,4er RubberQueen sind da schon sehr wabbelig.


Nu-Ja, wabbelig is eher ungut... 


froride schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sache der Vorliebe. Invader ist präziser und in Kurven sehr direkt und stabil.


Danke nochmal für die Entscheidungshilfe/Bestätigung -dann werf ich mal 2 Invaders in den Warenkorb... 

Bleibt nur nochmal die Frage zur Tubelesseignung (dazu kann ich bei Intense jetzt nix Konkretes finden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (12. Januar 2012)

Schau mal in den ITS Store, da steht:

Tubeless Ready: 	Use tire sealant to go tubeless!

Vielleicht hilft das?


----------



## Stereoliker (12. Januar 2012)

Jau, danke nochmal... 

Im Intense-Shop hab ich (-wg. anderweitiger Bezugsquelle) natürlich nicht nachgeguckt... -Das hätten die aber auch ruhig mal in die Produktbeschreibung packen können (so unnütz is eine solche Info ja auch wieder nicht...)


----------



## froride (12. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es vor kurzem auch nur durch Zufall gesehen, als ich aus Neugierde mal den neuen Shop angeschaut habe. Gelobt sei das fotografische Gedächtnis.


----------



## flowbike (12. Januar 2012)

Stereoliker schrieb:


> Nu-Ja, wabbelig is eher ungut..
> 
> Danke nochmal für die Entscheidungshilfe/Bestätigung -dann werf ich mal 2 Invaders in den Warenkorb...
> 
> Bleibt nur nochmal die Frage zur Tubelesseignung (dazu kann ich bei Intense jetzt nix Konkretes finden)



prinzipiell funktioniert tubeless mit Intensereifen, kann aber auch ein Abenteuer werden.
Ich selber bin einen Invader AM 2.35 und einen Sys4 (draht) tubeless auf einer Flow gefahren. 
Als ich den Invader das erste mal in der Hand hatte, habe ich gedacht: mit der wabbeligen Karkasse wird das nix, ging dann aber relativ problemlos, der Sys4 war überhaupt kein Problem. Ich kenne aber auch jemanden, der hat ewig gebraucht bis er seine 2 Invader dicht bekommen hat. 
Mir scheint, daß die Reifen da sehr schwanken und wer mal Schwalbe tubelessready Reifen hatte, weiß wie problemlos das funktionieren kann. Den Stem 4 habe ich übrigens immer noch, fahre den gerne mal im Sommer hinten. 
Die Kombi Invader/AM bin ich letztes Jahr z.B am Gardasee gefahren und hat mir gut gefallen. Hinten hatte ich allerdings trotz ausreichend Milch eine Panne, der Reifen war danach nur noch mit Schlauch fahrbar, ich konnte nicht heraus finden warum


----------



## ride-FX (12. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung bzg. den 2.35er DH - Reifen (2 ply) aka DH, Intruder und Edge mit Tubeless? Fahr ja eh schon die Mavic EX823 Felgen, da könnte man sowas ja mal ausprobieren. 

Wie funktioniert das mit dieser Dichtmilch? Negativberichte bitte immer ran


----------



## felixh. (12. Januar 2012)

Also ich hatte Tubeless mit Intense kein Glück. Aber auch Maxxis Exo war mir zu unzuverlässig und nach 3 Wochen dicker Cut so dass es nicht mehr ging.

Ehlich gesagt sehe ich bei Enduro bis DH auch keinen Sinn sich Tubeless anzutun. Ist zwar recht pannensicher, aber wennst wirklich mal eine Panne hast, dann ist es eine schweinerei und braucht erst recht einen Schlauch zum flicken. Von Bikern denen man alpin begegnet - hat dann auch fast nie jemand Tubeless oder UST - sowas wird viel mehr bei CX verwendet (und macht dort auch vom Gewicht her mehr Sinn. Weil bei 1kb Reifen ist 180g Schlauch ja nicht so wild, bei 500g Reifen 130g schon eher...). Und Durchstiche oder Cuts hat man mit anständigen Reifen eh kaum - und gegen Snakebites hilft genug Druck... Ich hatte in den letzten 2 Jahren genau 2 Pannen die keine Snakebites waren, und beide male hätte Tubeless genauso versagt. Und statt Snakebites zerhaut man sich dann halt irgendwann die Felgenhörner.


----------



## ride-FX (12. Januar 2012)

Naja, aus diesen Gründen bin ich ja bisher auch nie Tubeless gefahren. Allerdings hatte ich letztes Jahr soviele Pannen mit den Intense Reifen, dass es langsam keinen Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Januar 2012)

Also ich hatte letztes Jahr nur eine Panne mit den Reifen und da ist das Ventile abgerissen. Ich hab aber auch kein Talk-Pulver drin.

Davor hatte ich auch Tubless. Aber die Sauerrei beim drauf machen, die Sauerrei beim runter machen...
Man kann auch nicht "schnell" mal die Reifen wechseln wenn das Wetter umschlägt usw.
Das hat mich wieder zu Schläuchen bewegt.

Tubless allgemein geht auch nur solang gut wie die Felge i.O. ist. Wenn die mal Dellen hat wirds immer schwerer die dicht zu bekommen.


----------



## ride-FX (12. Januar 2012)

Na bei mir ists meistens auf den Rennen passiert, was dann natürlich super nervig ist, vorallem im Rennlauf. Nunja, überredet. ich bleib bei Schläuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (12. Januar 2012)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Davor hatte ich auch Tubless. Aber die Sauerrei beim drauf machen, die Sauerrei beim runter machen...
> Man kann auch nicht "schnell" mal die Reifen wechseln wenn das Wetter umschlägt usw.
> ...


das stimmt allerdings, wobei ich es nicht mal unbedingt als Sauerei sehe, wenn man da Übung hat, bekommt das gut hin. Es ist aber auf jeden Fall ein ziemlicher Aufwand die Reifen zu wechseln. Die müßen ja auch erst mal wieder dicht sein. Wer also öfter mal andere Reifen fahren will, sollte sich auf jeden Fall einen 2. LRS zulegen habe ich jetzt auch gemacht. Der ist dann auch gleich etwas stabiler gebaut und auf dem sind dann im Winter die Spikes drauf und ab Frühjahr dann die Reifen für's Grobe, dann aber auch mit Schlauch. So kann ich da in verschiedenen Kombis aus vo. und hi. wählen.


----------



## q_FTS_p (13. Januar 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> Der Intruder 2.5 hat etwa ähnliches Volumen wie Schwalbe 2.35 oder etwas mehr wie Maxxis 2.5.


 
Seh ich nicht so. Mein Intruder 2.35 ist ziemlich gleich breit wie mein 2.5er Minion. Deiner Aussage nach müsste der Intruder dann von 2.35 auf 2.5 kaum breiter werden.


----------



## froride (13. Januar 2012)

Er hat das Volumen gemeint und da stimmt es. Du meinst die Breite. Die Karkassen von Intense sind schmaler aber durch die ordentlichen Stollen sind sie trotzdem so breit wie andere.
Da beim Intruder aber die Stollen von 2.35 und 2.5 gleich sind, nur die Karkasse mehr Volumen hat, ist die Breite von beiden nicht so unterschiedlich.
Anders bei Invader und 909, da haben die 2.5er massiv größere Stollen als die 2.35er.
Dein Intruder 2.35 ist zwar gleich breit wie ein Maxxis 2.5, hat aber weniger Volumen. Wenn du beide Karkassenbreiten ohne die Stollen misst, wirst du das feststellen.


----------



## q_FTS_p (16. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir noch "alte" Intruder gekauft, sprich, mit Naturkautschuk aber ohne PFB.
Kann mir einer kurz verraten wie viel sich der neue PFB bringt. Ist der Reifen jetzt viel seitensteifer? Kann man ihn nun mit viel weniger Luftdruck (als ohne PFB) fahren?

Rein vom Gefühl (rumdrücken mit der Hand im ausgebauten Zustand) her empfand ich die Karkasse von meinem ITS mind. gleich steif wie von meinen Maxxis (beide 2-ply).


----------



## froride (16. Januar 2012)

Die nehmen sich nicht viel. Fahren sich von der Karkasse, der Mischung und insgesamt ziemlich gleich. Die neuen halten länger, weil sich das Profil nicht so platt drückt.


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Januar 2012)

wollte mir eventuell einen satz intense reifen für den downhiller besorgen.
bin früher immer muddy marys gefahren bin aber mittlerweile auf minions unterwegs.
nun suche ich noch nen satz für matschigen und nassen untergrund.
kann ich da den Intense FRO Lite Intruder Sticky Rubber.
welche breite sollte man bei intensereifen wählen?
Oder soll ich lieber die nicht-Lite Variante wählen?
wobei ich diese ziemlich schwer finde..

*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (17. Januar 2012)

Du kannst die Lite nehmen, die sind ähnlich der Maxxis 2Ply Karkassen. Die neuen gibt es auch gar nicht mehr mit den schweren Karkassen.
Der Intruder ist mit dem Einsatzbereich der MuddyMary vergleichbar, böse Zungen behaupten sogar, das er das Vorbild war. Jedenfalls ist Klausmann Intruder gefahren und dann hat Schwalbe die Mary erfunden (so das Gerücht). 
Bei den Breiten sind die 2.35er Intense vergleichbar mit den 2.5er von Maxxis. Sie sind ca. 61mm breit. Die 2.5er Intense sind schon ziemliche Wummer.


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Januar 2012)

also wäre der 2,5er intruder lite das wad ich suche...
kann jemand der diesen reifen kennt ihn mit dem maxxis swampthing vergleichen?
welche da die bessere wahl wäre?


----------



## froride (17. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne den Swampthing nur in 2.5. Bin 42a und 60a gefahren, Intruder ist deutlich besser, besonders im Kurvengrip. Ganz andere Liga.
Ehe ich es vergesse, die 2.5er Intruder fallen nicht ganz so groß aus wie die anderen 2.5er Intense. Die Stollen sind beim Intruder in beiden Versionen die gleichen, nur die Karkasse ist größer.


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Januar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Swampthing nur in 2.5. Bin 42a und 60a gefahren, Intruder ist deutlich besser, besonders im Kurvengrip. Ganz andere Liga.



Word!


----------



## froride (17. Januar 2012)

Verkaufe gerade zwei Intense Reifen einzeln oder als Set:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/22310

Grund: Fahre dieses Jahr kein Enduro als Guide und werde deshalb eine Trailriding Kombi aus Intense 909AM und System 4 fahren.


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Januar 2012)

sind die 2 ply reifen von intense keine drahtreifen?


----------



## froride (17. Januar 2012)

Nein, Faltreifen.


----------



## pfalz (29. Januar 2012)

@ma7erchief

Ich fahre am DHler vorner 2.35er Intruder FRO und am Hinterrad 2.35er Invader EX/DC Lite bisher problemlos. Hatte sogar letztes Jahr an ein paar Brabbel-Tagen in Portes funtioniert. Den Ersatz-Intruder, dem ich einem Kumpel für diese Tage für das Vorderrad geliehen hatte (als Ersatz für seine MuddyMary) ist bei ihm immer noch drauf 

Der Intruder funktioniert bei mir sowohl auf trockenen, harten Strecken als auch im Feuchten und Nassen immer super....


----------



## Rentaric (10. Februar 2012)

Hätte das gerne nochmal geklärt, Edge oder Invader, welcher rollt allgemin leichter in der FR Mischung?


----------



## froride (10. Februar 2012)

Invader, nehmen sich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rentaric (10. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Invader, nehmen sich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht viel.



Danke dir.
Aus der FR-Reihe bleibt dann nur noch der 909, denke der wird dann auch irgendwo auf dem Niveau der anderen zwei Reifen fürs HR liegen?


----------



## froride (10. Februar 2012)

Nur anfangs. Aber es geht ganz schnell und die erste Reihe der Seitenstollen liegt mit auf. Die fahren sich dann schräg an. Der Rollwiederstand steigt ziemlich schnell an. Bei mir war es nach drei Touren schon echt anstrengend.
909 hinten nur wenn's bergab geht.
Edge - konstanter Rollwiederstand auch bei Verschleiß
Invader - Rollwiederstand steigt mit dem Verschleiß, weil immer mehr Stollen aufliegen (ist aber im Rahmen)


----------



## Rentaric (10. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Nur anfangs. Aber es geht ganz schnell und die erste Reihe der Seitenstollen liegt mit auf. Die fahren sich dann schräg an. Der Rollwiederstand steigt ziemlich schnell an. Bei mir war es nach drei Touren schon echt anstrengend.
> 909 hinten nur wenn's bergab geht.
> Edge - konstanter Rollwiederstand auch bei Verschleiß
> Invader - Rollwiederstand steigt mit dem Verschleiß, weil immer mehr Stollen aufliegen (ist aber im Rahmen)



Erneut, Danke.
Dann lasse ich den Invader erstmal vorne solange noch Schnee liegt. Der Edge setzt sich da nach meinem Empfinden schneller zu und bleibts dann auch.
Wenn dann einer der beiden durch ist teste ich mal den System 4 hinten oder, wenn ich mehr zum DH fahren kommen sollte den Intruder vorne und den Edge/Invader der überbleibt hinten.


----------



## flowbike (10. Februar 2012)

Invader 2.35 AM vorne / Sys4 2.25 hinten hatte ich auch schon.
Interessante Kombi solange es trocken ist.


----------



## froride (10. Februar 2012)

Habe auch gerade 909 AM/System 4 Kombi aufgezogen. Jetzt muss es nur noch warm werden.


----------



## hnx (10. Februar 2012)

Gibts die System 4 eigentlich irgendwo zu kaufen im Augenblick? Suche die auch schon für den Sommer.


----------



## flowbike (10. Februar 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53602

der 5.


----------



## hnx (10. Februar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53602
> 
> der 5.



Merci, 

Hatte zwar nach System gesucht bei CRC, bin aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen, daß die dort alle zusammenfassen unter einem Artikel


----------



## flowbike (11. Februar 2012)

ja, das ist ein wenig unglücklich, aber wenn man's weiß 

falls dir die Drahtversion ausreicht:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53646

und hier findest du noch infos zu den Maßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (11. Februar 2012)

Unterscheidet sich die Gummimischung zwischen Falt und Drahtreifen wie bei Conti?


----------



## flowbike (11. Februar 2012)

Nein


----------



## hnx (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich einen möglichst großen Bereich je Satz Reifen abdecken will, dann für...

AM/Trail: 909 AM V / System4 H
Freeride/DH: Intruder V / Invader FR H

??


----------



## flowbike (13. Februar 2012)

War das jetzt ne Frage?


----------



## hnx (13. Februar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> War das jetzt ne Frage?



Ob meine Aussage so richtig ist


----------



## froride (13. Februar 2012)

Für einen wirklich großen Bereich würde ich hinten in beiden Fällen den Edge nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2012)

moin...

frage an die experten..

Fro Lite Intruder für vorn und Fro Lite DH für hinten im Dh betrieb o.k.???? beide in 2.35...für tracks in saalbach oder auch PDS...


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. Februar 2012)

Der DH(jetzt Invader) hat aus meiner Sicht für hinten im Schlamm zu wenig Grip.
Grade wenn man denn Intruder vorne hat kommt der nicht hinterher.

Was spricht dagegen hinten einen Edge oder 909 DH/FR zu fahren?


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2012)

spricht nix dagegen  also edge ist deutlich besser??? geht auch noch ein bischen um rollwiederstand, da in saalbach auch ein paar passagen zu treten dabei sind...

wenn es so wird wie letzes jahr, dann ist dort eher "dürre" angesagt, d.h. eher trockener, harter boden...


----------



## froride (13. Februar 2012)

Edge ist besser, besonders wenn du 2.35 fahren willst. Rollt auch nicht viel schwerer als der DH(Invader).


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2012)

dann muß ich mich mal outen  

fahre im moment die kombi Muddy Mary vorn und Hans Dampf  hinten und komme auf meinen hometrails damit super zurecht...boden bei uns wald, teils weich, teils steinig und schotter, wurzeln und fels...

hab in PDS letztes jahr swamthing vorn und minion hinten gefahren, selbst bei schlamm pur recht zufriedenstellend...daher meine wahl...

mein bike ist ein intense slope style, daher sollten 2.35ger reichen...


----------



## froride (13. Februar 2012)

Wenn du den Minion R hinten gefahren bist, kommst du mit dem Edge gleich zurecht. Rollt ähnlich, bremst und gript etwas besser, Kurvenhalt deutlich besser. Dazu die intensetypische Gutmütigkeit.
Intruder kann alles was MuddyMarry und SwampThing zusammen können und dazu noch den Rest.
Wenn ich alle deine Reifen zusammen nehme, komme ich auf die Kombi Intruder DH und Edge FR. Dann hast du eine narrensichere Kombi die viel mehr kann als deine vier zusammen. Wenn du denkst, dass hinten ein 1Ply reicht dann Edge AM.
Das mit FRO und FRO Lite kannst du vergessen, das sind die alten vor 2010. Müssen schon sehr billig sein, damit sich das lohnt.


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2012)

ja, sind sehr billig...neu zu â¬ 15.- das stÃ¼ck....ich werd den DH (invader) mal testen und schauen ob der edge noch hinterhergekauft wird...die kombi intruder  / DH ist geordert und kommt morgen an...

wofÃ¼r ist der invader denn gedacht??? trocken und hart???


----------



## froride (13. Februar 2012)

Invader ist einer der besten Hardpack Reifen die es gibt. Auf Fels ist er fantastisch, geht aber auch bei Losem bis feuchtem gut zurecht. Ist schon sehr gut.
Die DH FRO Version die du gekauft hast, wird sauschwer rollen weil es die weiche Mischung ist. Also 1200g und diese Klebemischung hinten ist schon echt harte Arbeit. 
Heb' ihn auf für vorne bei Trockenheit und nimm den Edge dazu.


----------



## enduro pro (13. Februar 2012)

in saalbach gibts nen lift  da sollte das gehen...


----------



## hnx (14. Februar 2012)

Jetzt war ich mir sicher fürs VR einen 2,35er Intruder zu holen für den Winter (also für Schnee, Schneematsch, leichter Schlamm, feuchten Waldboden). Für Freeride.

Würde da ein 909er (FR Mischung) auch taugen oder wäre das mehr nen fauler Kompromiss? Wenn tauglich, dann eher 2,35 oder 2,5?

Die eigentliche Frage ist denke ich, ob der SR am Intruder nicht zu viel ist fürs Freeriden?

Preistechnisch tun die sich ja nicht viel, also ist das schonmal aussen vor.

Der Invader (2,35FR) am VR schmiert mir einfach zu sehr ab, sobald der Boden nicht mehr hart oder kein harter Boden unter der losen Auflage ist.
Ans HR geht ein Edge 2,35 FR, den habe ich schon getestet und hat mich voll überzeugt. Den Invader spare ich mir dann für den Sommer oder wenn der Edge vorher durch sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

Beim Bikepalast gibt es heute Intensereifen für 9.90 (Versand gratis)
http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php/manu/m332_Intense-Tires.html


----------



## s4shhh (15. Februar 2012)

Welche Kombination ausm Bikepalast empfiehlt sich denn für den AM Bereich?

Was ist denn vergleichbar mit sowas wie dem Mountainking?!

Und was rollt ganz annehmbar für hinten?


----------



## froride (15. Februar 2012)

Der System 4 wäre das, gibt es aber leider nicht dort. 
Sonst bist du mit 909 vorn und Edge hinten sehr gut bedient. Beide in EX/DC Lite.


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

oder den Dh 2.35 EXDC lite vorne (heißt ja jetzt Invader) und den Edge hinten.
Ich hab da jetzt auch mal ne Sack Reifen bestellt, bei den Preisen kann man ja nix falsch machen. Wenn das auch wohl alte Modelle sind.


----------



## Promontorium (15. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn von dem EX/DC Lite World Cup zu halten???


----------



## froride (15. Februar 2012)

Ja, sind alles alte Modelle. Aber bei den Preisen kann man mit den kleinen Nachteilen Leben.
Der Worldcup ist ein leicht rollender Hinterreifen für trockene Strecken. Mein Guidekollege ist sehr zufrieden damit. Leider gibt es ihn nur in 2.5. Bei mir hat er nicht in den Hinterbau gepasst.


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

ich hab mir im Bestellwahn auch nen EDGE FRO-lite 2.35 bestellt und suche jetzt nach nem Einsatzbereich dafür


----------



## froride (15. Februar 2012)

Hinten drauf auf der Rolle zum Grundlagentraining.


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

ja. super Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (15. Februar 2012)

Ah, o.k.. Gut 2,5" sind für mein reaktiviertes Hardtail als auch Fully ebenfalls zu breit!

Zu den "Nachteilen" der angebotenen Reifen: Das sind doch "nur" das etwas höhere Gewicht und die etwas dünnere Karkasse der 1ply-Modelle i.V. zu den aktuellen Pneus, oder?


So, und dann noch eine off-topic-Frage: Wie gesagt habe ich mein Hardtail reaktiviert. In dem befindet sich zur Zeit noch 'ne 100mm-Gabel. Ich hätte jetzt gerne mehr, dachte so an max. 120-130mm. Ist das bei einem Lenkwinkel von 71° machbar oder zumindest gerade machbar, unabhängig von der evtl. höheren Belastung des Steuerrohrbereichs? Wie verändert sich das Fahr-/Lenkverhalten?


----------



## Mr.A (15. Februar 2012)

welcher kommt den dem Minion F am nächsten...909 oder?


----------



## hnx (15. Februar 2012)

Wie sind denn die alten Bezeichnungen auf die neuen übertragbar?

EX/DC lite = AM
EX/DC = FR
FRO = DH

Stimmt das so?


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

@Promo
so grob kann man sagen 20mm mehr vorne machen ca. 1° flacheren Winkel. dann wärste bei 70, was immer noch recht steil ist. Also ich sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die alten Bezeichnungen auf die neuen übertragbar?
> 
> EX/DC lite = AM
> EX/DC = FR
> ...



Ja das passt so
AM = 1ply Dualcompound
FR = 2-ply Dualcompound
DH = 2-ply  Sticky rubber + pinch flat bumper

http://www.intensetires.com/grid.html


----------



## froride (15. Februar 2012)

Lenk- und Sitzwinkel werden ca. 1 bis 1,5 Grad flacher (also ca. 70° bei dir). Das Fahrverhalten wird träger, im steilen Gelände gutmütiger. 

Die Nachteile der alten Intense:

EX/DC Lite Karkassen zerbrösseln bei harter Fahrweise, der Gummi zwischen dem Gewebe löst sich und die Karkasse delaminiert langsam.

Gummimischung der FRO Reifen drückt sich mit der Zeit platt und die Stollen gehen nicht mehr komplett in Ausgangsform zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (15. Februar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Ja das passt so
> AM = 1ply Dualcompound
> FR = 2-ply Dualcompound
> DH = 2-ply  Sticky rubber + pinch flat bumper
> ...



Was ist dann ein FRO lite, 2ply + SR ohne PFB?




froride schrieb:


> Die Nachteile der alten Intense:
> 
> EX/DC Lite Karkassen zerbrösseln bei harter Fahrweise, der Gummi  zwischen dem Gewebe löst sich und die Karkasse delaminiert langsam.
> 
> Gummimischung der FRO Reifen drückt sich mit der Zeit platt und die  Stollen gehen nicht mehr komplett in Ausgangsform zurück



Ist der Verschleiss so krass, daß ein neuer Reifen 3x länger hält als 3x alte Gummis?
Bei den Preisen kann man ja mal 2-3 Sätze kaufen, da kann ich mir dann auch meine eigene Meinung bilden


----------



## froride (15. Februar 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die alten Bezeichnungen auf die neuen übertragbar?
> 
> EX/DC lite = AM
> EX/DC = FR
> ...



FRO Lite = DH
FRO ersatzlos gestrichen weil schwer




Mr.A schrieb:


> welcher kommt den dem Minion F am nächsten...909 oder?



Von den Fahreigenschaften eher der DH. Hardpack Reifen mit Skalpellpräzision. Aber bei weichen Böden noch besser als der Minion.




hnx schrieb:


> Was ist dann ein FRO lite, 2ply + SR ohne PFB?
> 
> Ist der Verschleiss so krass, daß ein neuer Reifen 3x länger hält als 3x alte Gummis?



PFB gab's damals nicht. Waren fettere Karkassen bis 4Ply sogar.
Verschleiß ist eher im Verhältnis 1:1,5 neu:alt, aber nur DH:FRO Modelle.


----------



## Promontorium (15. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Lenk- und Sitzwinkel werden ca. 1 bis 1,5 Grad flacher (also ca. 70° bei dir). Das Fahrverhalten wird träger, im steilen Gelände gutmütiger.



Wie äußert sich diese Trägheit? Schwerer zu lenken? Träger zu beschleunigen?

Und nochmal zu den AM-Karkassen: Wie erwähnt meine ich iwo von ije gelesen zu haben, daß die neuen 1ply-Karkassen etwas stabiler sind?!

Wenn dem so ist, warum sind die aktuellen Reifen dann leichter als die alten EX/DC Lite-Modelle? Ist Gewicht an der Lauffläche eingespart worden?


----------



## froride (15. Februar 2012)

Träger beim Lenken. Beim Beschleunigen macht es nix. Bei deinen steilen Winkeln wird es dir wohl eher positiv entgegen kommen.

Die neuen fühlen sich genau gleich dick an. Die alten haben sich einfach delaminiert. Warum weis ich nicht. Durchschläge sind dann immer häufiger vorgekommen. Sah dann so aus (drei Wochen La Palma):


----------



## hnx (15. Februar 2012)

Grr, gerade den Edge haben sie nicht als 2,35er EX/DC.


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

meinst du den 2-ply/FR?
ansonsten halt den 1-ply
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p22832_Reifen-Intense-EX-DC-Lite-Edge.html


----------



## hnx (15. Februar 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> meinst du den 2-ply/FR?
> ansonsten halt den 1-ply
> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p22832_Reifen-Intense-EX-DC-Lite-Edge.html



Ja, den heutigen FR, also 2ply und DC.


----------



## Promontorium (15. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Bei deinen steilen Winkeln wird es dir wohl eher positiv entgegen kommen.



Ja, so wird's sein, Steven!

Zu dem Bikepalast-Angebot: Die wollen die Dinger jetzt wohl auf Teufel-komm-raus weghaben, wie sonst erklärt sich der Preis inkl. Gratisversand sogar nach Deutschand!


----------



## hnx (15. Februar 2012)

Zum Rumspielen dann mal einen 909, Edge, DH und Intruder bestellt. Alle 2,35 und FRO lite.


----------



## froride (15. Februar 2012)

Klar wollen die die raus haben. Die liegen schon mindestens zwei Jahre bei denen rum und das lagern macht ja einen Reifen nicht besser.
Irgendwann sind sie mal hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (16. Februar 2012)

wie sind denn hier die erfahrungen mit dem Fahren auf Tubeless-Betrieb?
In meinem Falls ZTR Olympic.

danke


----------



## ride-FX (16. Februar 2012)

Laut Seite haben die die Reifen seit Nov 2011 im Programm...


----------



## froride (16. Februar 2012)

Seit 2010 sind die alten Bezeichnungen weg und die Logos neu. Seit dem dürfen die nicht mehr Intense auf die Reifen schreiben. Und seitdem sind die Karkassen (mehr) und Mischungen (weniger) verändert worden. Die Reifen sind auch nicht mehr zweifarbig sondern einheitlich schwarz. Die aus dem Angebot sind definitiv vor 2010 produziert worden.


----------



## ride-FX (17. Februar 2012)

Ah ok, kannst du mehr zu den neueren sagen?


----------



## froride (17. Februar 2012)

Habe ich in dem Thread schon öfter mal. Die neuen Karkassen sind etwas leichter, die 1Ply auch stabiler. Die weichere Mischung ist nicht mehr so extrem langsam im Rebound, fährt sich dafür nicht mehr so platt. Vom Grip her habe ich keine Nachteile erkennen können, auch Fahrbarkeit ist von alt und neu gleich. Außerdem eben einfarbig und mit neuen ITS Logos (Intense Tiere Systems). Außerdem gibt es nur noch die Bezeichnungen XC, AM, FR, DH.




froride schrieb:


> Die Nachteile der alten Intense:
> 
> EX/DC Lite Karkassen zerbrösseln bei harter Fahrweise, der Gummi zwischen dem Gewebe löst sich und die Karkasse delaminiert langsam.
> 
> Gummimischung der FRO Reifen drückt sich mit der Zeit platt und die Stollen gehen nicht mehr komplett in Ausgangsform zurück






froride schrieb:


> Die neuen fühlen sich genau gleich dick an. Die alten haben sich einfach delaminiert. Warum weis ich nicht. Durchschläge sind dann immer häufiger vorgekommen. Sah dann so aus (drei Wochen La Palma):


----------



## ride-FX (17. Februar 2012)

Hm, hast du eben einen foto vergleich von den logos zur Hand? auf google find ich zwar schon unterschiedliche, finde aber nicht heraus welche da die alten sein sollen...


----------



## hnx (17. Februar 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Hm, hast du eben einen foto vergleich von den logos zur Hand? auf google find ich zwar schon unterschiedliche, finde aber nicht heraus welche da die alten sein sollen...



Bei den neuen steht nur noch ITS statt Intense.


----------



## froride (17. Februar 2012)

alt:





neu:


----------



## ride-FX (17. Februar 2012)

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (21. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

die Intense Reifen gibt's jetzt noch billiger - fÃ¼r 5â¬ pro StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber ebay (stand gerade im SchnÃ¤ppchen-Thread)

http://www.ebay.de/sch/bikepalast_com/m.html?clk_rvr_id=317507226648

Ich hab' jetzt schon 'ne Weile hier gelesen, blicke aber noch nicht ganz durch - der Angebotsbeschreibung ist ja nicht immer die exakte AusfÃ¼hrung zu entnehmen. Bisher war ich vorwiegend auf Conti und Schwalbe unterwegs.

Ich will min. 2 komplette SÃ¤tze bestellen.


1.) Enduro-Touren auf Crossmax SX (bisher Conti Rubberqueen BC 2,4 UST und Mountainking Protection BC (mit Milch) 2,4

suchte vernÃ¼nftige Kompromiss aus Gewicht, VerschleiÃ, Traktion und Pannenscherheit. HR darf nicht breiter als RQ 2.4 UST bauen - sonst passt er nicht in den Hinterbau. 

EX/DC Lite 909 oder EX/DC Lite WC oder EX/DC Lite DH oder EX/DC Lite Edge? 

Was macht am meisten Sinn?

2.) FÃ¼r den 2. LRS (auf Sun Equalizer 27) 

fÃ¼r Bikepark und nasse Bedingungen, mÃ¶glich Pannensicher. Gewicht egal, soll mit Schlauch gefahren werden. VernÃ¼nftiger Grip auf nassen Wurzeln wÃ¤re super (wenn man das nicht unter einen Hut kriegt, bestell ich auch einen 3. Satz  )


Auch hier HR nicht breiter als 2,4er Rubberqueen, vorne gerne breiter.

Hatte in dieser Kategorie bisher erst Conti Diesel 2,5...

FÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge bin ich dankbar...


----------



## felixh. (21. Februar 2012)

Billiger ist es nicht, weil der Versand nicht zusammengefasst wird. Also selber Preis...

mal schauen ob so mein Intruder Fro Lite bzw mein Edge EX/DC Lite noch ankommen, weil die wurden mir schon bei Bestellung storniert.

Noch offen hab ich als Bestellung Worldcup einmal EX/DC und einmal EX/DC Lite - für mich ein genialer Hinterreifen. Schade dass es keinen Edge EX/DC mehr gibt - hätte den gerne mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. Februar 2012)

Den Edge EX DC gab es doch nie. Der war immer nur als Lite oder FRO bzw. FRO Lite zu haben.

Ich habe auch bei Bikepalast zugeschlagen. Leider war der 909er EX DC wohl schon weg. Bei ebay taucht er aber komischerweise wieder auf. Wird es als Hinterreifen eben wieder der DH. Der war sehr gut.
Vorne dann 909er FRO Lite oder wieder Intruder. Damit bin ich eigentlich unter allen Bedingungen immer zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Puls220 (21. Februar 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> Billiger ist es nicht, weil der Versand nicht zusammengefasst wird. Also selber Preis...



Doch, das ist ein typisches ebay-Problem.

Nach ca. 30 min. habe ich fÃ¼r (bisher 2 Reifen) eine Zahlungsaufforderung Ã¼ber insgesamt 15â¬ per email bekommen.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sie die anderen Reifen auch noch mit reinpacken.


----------



## hnx (21. Februar 2012)

Mir haben sie zwei Bestellungen storniert, hatte auf ihrer Webseite bestellt. 0 Reifen lieferbar.


----------



## felixh. (21. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist ein typisches ebay-Problem.
> 
> Nach ca. 30 min. habe ich für (bisher 2 Reifen) eine Zahlungsaufforderung über insgesamt 15 per email bekommen.
> 
> Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sie die anderen Reifen auch noch mit reinpacken.



grr, da hätte ich nicht vorschnell 3 Reifen per Paypal bezahlen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (21. Februar 2012)

Wie bei Ebay noch die Reifen angeboten werden die Bikepalast mir als nicht lieferbar storniert haben.

Wie habt ihr die Größen ausgewählt beim Ebay Sofortkauf?


----------



## q_FTS_p (21. Februar 2012)

Hmm......am Sonntag 2 2.5er Intruder bestellt, heute angekommen. Gleich ohne Bestätigungs-od. Versandemail. Hat vl. doch noch Vorteile, wenn man in Österreich wohnt.


----------



## hnx (21. Februar 2012)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Hmm......am Sonntag 2 2.5er Intruder bestellt, heute angekommen. Gleich ohne Bestätigungs-od. Versandemail. Hat vl. doch noch Vorteile, wenn man in Österreich wohnt.


Bei mir waren es die 2.35er, die sind ja idR beliebter.. ITS 2.5er passen ja nicht in jeden Rahmen


----------



## q_FTS_p (21. Februar 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es die 2.35er, die sind ja idR beliebter.. ITS 2.5er passen ja nicht in jeden Rahmen


 
Hab auch die 2.35er (vor 1-2 Monate auch beim Bikepalast um 24â¬/Stk bestellt). Sind ca. so breit wie Minion 2.5, wollte aber mal so richtig dicke Schlapfen fahren, um sie einfach vergleichen zu kÃ¶nnen. Schwer sind sie schon mal


----------



## froride (21. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> die Intense Reifen gibt's jetzt noch billiger - für 5 pro Stück über ebay (stand gerade im Schnäppchen-Thread)
> 
> ...



Kannst ja hier, hier und hier mal lesen.


----------



## maYbe. (21. Februar 2012)

Welche Reifen empfehlts ihr denn ?

Dachte an den Intruder wegen des hohen Grips für vorne und den EX/DC DH hinten


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. Februar 2012)

Sehr gut Kombi für so ziemlich alles.

Es sei denn Du bist eher auf felsigen Böden unterwegs. Da wäre der DH oder ggf. der 909 am VR u.U. besser geeignet.

Intruder/ DH EX DC bin ich 2 Saisons im Park gefahren und war immer zufrieden damit. Auch der Verschleiß hielt sich in Grenzen.


----------



## hnx (21. Februar 2012)

maYbe. schrieb:


> Welche Reifen empfehlts ihr denn ?
> 
> Dachte an den Intruder wegen des hohen Grips für vorne und den EX/DC DH hinten



Habe sowohl den Invader als auch den Edge, beide 2.35 und FR Mischung am HR getestet. Finde der Edge ist allroundiger, aber den gibt es ja leider nicht mehr für 10 im Augenblick. Der Invader ist aber dicht dahinter, mag es aber eher trocken, bei dem Müll der im Augenblick im Wald liegt eher suboptimal. Machst mit dem EXDC DH fürs HR nichts falsch soll ja wieder wärmer werden. Für Downhill würde ich den FRO lite Edge nehmen.


----------



## Puls220 (21. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Kannst ja hier, hier und hier mal lesen.



Besten Dank - sehr interessant


----------



## osbow (23. Februar 2012)

Großartig. Jetzt sind auch noch über ebay die Reifen nicht mehr lieferbar obwohl eine eindeutige Stückzahl bei ebay angegeben war. Somit ist der Intense EX/DC Lite Edge nicht mehr verfügbar. Hatte den zusammen mit den Intense EX/DC 909 für den AM-Bereich bestellt. Welche aus der Liste wäre ein guter Ersatz, bzw. würden Sinn machen?

Intense EX/DC 909
Intense EX/DC DH
Intense EX/DC Lite 909
Intense EX/DC Lite DH
Intense EX/DC Lite World Cup
Intense EX/DC World Cup

Intense FRO Lite 909
Intense FRO Lite DH
Intense FRO Lite Intruder
Intense FRO Lite Zero

System 1 XC
System 2 XC
System 3 XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (23. Februar 2012)

Intense EX/DC Lite DH (ähnlicher Einsatzbereich wie der Edge nur mit Schwerpunkt Richtung hart, nicht zu matschig)

Intense EX/DC Lite World Cup (hauptsächlich trockene Bedingungen, Hardpack, gibt's nur in 2.5)


----------



## osbow (23. Februar 2012)

Sollte ich dann auch den 909 umtauschen und auch die Lite-Version nehmen? Ich gehe mal davon aus das es hierbei um eine leichte, aber weniger haltbare Mischung handelt?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle, erste Info!


----------



## Puls220 (23. Februar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Großartig. Jetzt sind auch noch über ebay die Reifen nicht mehr lieferbar obwohl eine eindeutige Stückzahl bei ebay angegeben war. Somit ist der Intense EX/DC Lite Edge nicht mehr verfügbar. Hatte den zusammen mit den Intense EX/DC 909 für den AM-Bereich bestellt. Welche aus der Liste wäre ein guter Ersatz, bzw. würden Sinn machen?
> 
> Intense EX/DC 909
> Intense EX/DC DH
> ...




Same here - obwohl ich erst eine Bestätigungs-email mit genauer Auflistung erhalten hatte ...  bei 5 will ich jetzt aber keinen Aufstand proben.

Mit der Stückzahl ist eh Augenwischerei, wenn ich erst nach dem Kauf die Breite festlegen soll...


----------



## felixh. (23. Februar 2012)

jip, hatte mich auch schon so auf einen edge gefreut - nachdem im Shop schon keiner mehr zu haben war. Der Worldcup rollt auf jeden Fall am leichtesten, und hat super Bremsgrip.

Finds eigentlich schad dass es den nicht mehr gibt, daher hab ich darauf umgesattelt...
Dem Worldcup fehlts halt ein bisserl an Traktion beim treten, bzw am Seitenhalt - aber darauf kann ich bei einem HR gern verzichten...


----------



## CorollaG6 (23. Februar 2012)

Bei mir genau das gleiche Problem. Edge nicht mehr lieferbar. 

Ich überlege nun folgende Kombination: 
VR: Fro Lite 909 HR: EX / DC 909

oder 

VR: FRO Lite DH HR: EX / DC DH

Jeweis in 2,35. Was meint ihr?


----------



## ride-FX (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mal einen Worldcup, der hat mir leider gar nicht getaugt. Vielleicht rollt er gut, kann ich grad nicht beurteilen, was aber aufgefallen ist, wie wenig Grip der allgemein hatte, vor allem auch beim Bremsen. 

Ich weiß nur leider gerade nicht welche Gummimischung der hatte, das Profil war auf jeden fall grau / schwarz gefärbt und nicht komplett schwarz. War wohl ein EX / DC


----------



## froride (23. Februar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Sollte ich dann auch den 909 umtauschen und auch die Lite-Version nehmen? Ich gehe mal davon aus das es hierbei um eine leichte, aber weniger haltbare Mischung handelt?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle, erste Info!



Lite ist 1Ply und ohne Lite ist 2Ply. Die Mischung ist bei allen EX/DC gleich.





CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Bei mir genau das gleiche Problem. Edge nicht mehr lieferbar.
> 
> Ich überlege nun folgende Kombination:
> VR: Fro Lite 909 HR: EX / DC 909
> ...



909 ist hinten nicht schön, weil nach zwei, drei Touren der Rollwiederstand stark ansteigt. Die Seitenstollen fangen an, mit aufzuliegen und nudeln sich schräg ab. Für nur bergab aber zu empfehlen.
Vorne 909 und hinten DH ist gut!


----------



## osbow (23. Februar 2012)

Also dann lieber die 1Ply/lite bei den 909?


----------



## froride (23. Februar 2012)

Das musst du ja wissen ob dir 1Ply reicht. Ich fahre mit den 1Ply auch noch Enduro und komme gut mit klar. Nur auf La Palma wechsle ich zu 2Ply.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (23. Februar 2012)

weis jemand was über die verträglichkeit der ITS Reifen mit Tubeless-Systemen zu berichten?


----------



## froride (23. Februar 2012)

Laut Webseite bei den neuen (also ab 2010) gegeben. KLICK


----------



## felixh. (23. Februar 2012)

Bei mir war Tubeless Versuch mit Intense absolut unmöglich. Die Reifenwülste sind IMHO dafür total ungeeignet. Zumindest bei den AM. Evtl sind ja die Cross Country Reifen besser geeignet - oder die DH Reifen besser.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Februar 2012)

Wo steht das? Gilt das auch für ust-Felgen?


----------



## froride (23. Februar 2012)

Na in dem Link von mir unter Specifications:

http://store.intensetyres.com/produ...-IV-235/9303.4.1.1.1003350.11070.0.0.0?pp=12&


----------



## enduro pro (23. Februar 2012)

gestern die erste ausfahrt mit intruder/edge in FRO lite gehabt und bin voll begeistert..nasse wurzeln und steine und matsch und dann alles zusammen...kein problem für die reifen...super teile...

hab meine hier gekauft.. schnell und zuverlässig..hat noch alles lieferbar... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/474525/cat/24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. Februar 2012)

ich bin grad etwas verwirrt.
hatte mir für downhill einsatz 3 sätze bestellt, quer beet, 2.5 fro lite.
dann hatte ich mir aus irgeneinem grund noch 2 x EX/DC DH bestellt -  weiß nimmer genau wieso. vielleicht fürs hinterrad wegen der etwas härteren mischung?

jetzt haben sie mir aber statt den EX/DC DH zwei mal den EX/DC World Cup geschickt.
kann man damit was anfangen? für schladming/bozen/whistler/saalbach/geiskopf...
oder soll ich die umtauschen?

trocken, hardpack und wenig bremsgripp hört sich jetzt nicht nach der ersten wahl dafür an. 

Danke!


----------



## ride-FX (24. Februar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach, kannst du die EX/DC World Cup zurück schicken, auf den DH - Strecken am Geisskopf und Wildbad hat der so gar keinen spaß gemacht. 

Bei trockenen Bedingungen würde ich eher den DH nehmen.

Mal ne Frage, warum nimmst du denn 2.5? Die 2.35er haben mir bisher voll ausgereicht, bei allen Bedingungen. Die 2.5er bremsen doch einfach nur.


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2012)

danke 
hattest du den auch vorne drauf oder war der auch nur als hinterreifen unspaßig?


----------



## ride-FX (24. Februar 2012)

Na vorn hab ich den dann gar nicht probieren wollen. Liegt nun schon seit 2 Jahren hier in ner Ecke rum


----------



## froride (24. Februar 2012)

Der World Cup ist echt nur für trocken und nicht zu tief. Würde die zurück schicken. Für deine Bedingungen ungeeignet.


----------



## felixh. (24. Februar 2012)

Also zumindest der Worldcup Fro Lite hatte auch bei Regen finde ich recht guten Grip, und ist dafür noch erstaunlich gut gerollt. Ich hab mir 4 World Cups geholt 2xEX/DC 2x EX/DC Lite --- wobei ich lieber auch den Edge EX/DC bzw EX/DC Lite probiert hätte.

Hoffe mal, dass es nicht nur am FRO Gummi lag, dass der eigentlich schon sehr viel Grip hatte. Nur ist mir der FRO Lite hinten zum tourenfahren halt doch zu heavy...


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Februar 2012)

Wo gibts eigentlich die Fro Lite Reifen?

Ich find bei crc nur FR oder DH aber nix mit Lite.


----------



## froride (24. Februar 2012)

CRC hat die alten Reifen nicht mehr im Programm.

FRO Lite sind seit 2010 "DH".


----------



## hnx (24. Februar 2012)

Aber auch nicht 1:1, die FRO Lite sind/waren doch ohne PFB, oder?

Wie ich schon im FR HT Thread gesagt hatte... Intruder am VR, einfach ne Offenbarung, wenn mir einer einen LKW voll mit Reifen schenkt, dann bitte den.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Februar 2012)

aber sind die neuen nicht besser oder zumindest leichter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (24. Februar 2012)

2010 wurde alles überarbeitet. Neue, etwas leichtere (trotz PFB), stabilere Karkassen, Gummimischung haltbarer.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab einen Intruder DH 2ply 2.5. Auf der Intense-Seite steht das der 1270g auf die Waage bringt. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich einen 2.35er für Hinten bestellen soll. Mir hat mal jemand erzählt das ein schwerer Reifen vorne in der Luft unangenehm sein soll. Allerdings wären es laut hp ja nur 70g Unterschied - kann das sein?


----------



## froride (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte von den neuen schon 3 Stück in 2.35 und alle waren unter 1200g. So ca. 1160-1170g.
Kann mir kaum vorstellen das man das so schlimm merken soll. Ich habe teilweise von den Intruder und hinten den Edge Am mit 870g drauf.


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2012)

für trockene und steinige pisten à la Saalbach im sommer, ist dort der fro lite Dh an  der front geeignet????


----------



## froride (25. Februar 2012)

Sehr sogar!


----------



## enduro pro (25. Februar 2012)

bedankt, dann werd ich die 1,2kg auch mitnehmen


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Der World Cup ist echt nur für trocken und nicht zu tief. Würde die zurück schicken. Für deine Bedingungen ungeeignet.



danke.

jetzt müssen die jungs und mädels nur noch antworten.


----------



## iRider (28. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> jetzt müssen die jungs und mädels nur noch antworten.



Habe das selbe Problem. Die haben mir anstatt eines Worldcup EX/DC Lite 1 Ply einen Worldcup EX/DC 2 Ply geschickt und melden sich nicht.


----------



## felixh. (28. Februar 2012)

mir habens statt 2x Intruder Fro Lite, und 2x EX/DC Worldcup... 3x EX/DC Lite Worldcup geschickt. Paket geht heute wieder retour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (28. Februar 2012)

Also ich mochte ja die Bikepalastjungs echt gern, sind echte Tiere was Höhenmetervernichtung angeht. Vor zwei Jahren auf La Palma haben die echt was weggerissen. Jetzt müssen sie diese Energie nur noch ins Geschäft stecken.


----------



## iRider (28. Februar 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> mir habens statt 2x Intruder Fro Lite, und 2x EX/DC Worldcup... 3x EX/DC Lite Worldcup geschickt. Paket geht heute wieder retour...



Vielleicht sollten wir tauschen? 

Rest meiner Bestellung (6 von 7 Reifen) war OK, nur den Worldcup haben sie  vergeigt.


----------



## hnx (28. Februar 2012)

Mir haben sie 2 Bestellungen storniert und dann bei Ebay gabs die Reifen natürlich nur noch in den falschen Größen.


----------



## fone (29. Februar 2012)

wegen der falschen größen haben sie vermutlich storniert...

bei mir haben sie geantwortet, reifen gehen zurück. rückporto muss ich auslegen.


----------



## hnx (29. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> wegen der falschen größen haben sie vermutlich storniert...
> 
> bei mir haben sie geantwortet, reifen gehen zurück. rückporto muss ich auslegen.



Nene, meinte die Bestellungen von der Seite, wo angeblich ja noch viele Größen verfügbar waren. Bei Ebay hatte ich vorher angefragt welche noch da sind.


----------



## iRider (29. Februar 2012)

Mir haben sie eine Nachlieferung des richtigen Reifens versprochen. Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (1. März 2012)

Gehts andern auch so, daß ein gut angefahrener Edge FR am HR schon bei 2-3cm tiefen, feuchten Waldboden anfängt zu schlingern sich dann aber schnell fängt?
Auf einen 909 FR habe ich irgendwie keine Lust hinten wegen Rollwiderstand. Oder ist der doch ne Alternative?


----------



## froride (1. März 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:




froride schrieb:


> 909 ist hinten nicht schön, weil nach zwei, drei Touren der Rollwiederstand stark ansteigt. Die Seitenstollen fangen an, mit aufzuliegen und nudeln sich schräg ab. Für nur bergab aber zu empfehlen.


----------



## fone (8. März 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Mir haben sie eine Nachlieferung des richtigen Reifens versprochen. Top!



mit rÃ¼cksendung des alten?

ich hab 50% rabatt fÃ¼r die falschen reifen akzeptiert, rÃ¼cksendung hÃ¤tte 17â¬ gekostet. bei 2 reifen Ã¡ 9,90 fand ich das sinnlos. was ich mit den reifen anstellen soll weiÃ ich trotzdem nicht. naja, vielleicht im sommer... fÃ¼r die a-line sollte die wc passen. :/

oder hat jemand interesse an den 2.5" ED/XC Worldcup?


----------



## felixh. (8. März 2012)

Naja, das ist der Nachteil oder auch Vorteil in DE. Hier in AT geht man einfach zur Post wenn man das Packerl noch hat, und es wird frei aufgegeben und der EmpfÃ¤nger zahlt dann seinen normalen Diskontversandtarif...

Ich hab allerdings nach dem RÃ¼cksenden noch nichts gehÃ¶rt, hoffe schon dass ich korrekt noch 2x Intruder, 2x EX/DC Worldcup bekomme (bestellt um 30â¬ 1x Intruder, 1x Edge EX/DC Lite, 1x EX DC WC -- und da der Edge nicht lieferbar war, und ich eh zu viel fÃ¼r Versand bezahlt hab, halt statt Edge vorgeschlagen je einmal Intruder, einmal WC zu bekommen).. Zumindest der World Cup in Sticky Rubber ist echt nicht schlecht - weil der noch sehr leicht rollt, und in SR viel Grip hat.


----------



## fone (8. März 2012)

ja klar. 
ich hab ja selbst entschieden, dass ich das mit dem zurückschicken lasse, obwohl ich schon am postschalter stand.

der WC erinnert mich so stark an den michelin DH24... mit einem ausgetrockneten DH24 am _vorderrad_ hab ich mich seinerzeit 10 tage in kanada rumgeschlagen weil ich zu geizig für die dortigen reifenpreise war - daher eine latente abneigung gegen das muster.


----------



## felixh. (8. März 2012)

Mich erinnert er eher an den Michelin Wild Rock'r -- bis auf die engen Seitenstollen. Und der SR ist auch sehr ähnlich. Solange es trocken ist ein super reifen, im Schlamm sehr gut, grausig auf nassen Felsplatten wo er voll zur Seite wegreißt.

Den DH24 mag ich auch überhaupt nicht, wobei ein Freund von mir die Michelin mit dem Profil als 4 lagige liebt....


----------



## Promontorium (8. März 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> Naja, das ist der Nachteil oder auch Vorteil in DE. Hier in AT geht man einfach zur Post wenn man das Packerl noch hat, und es wird frei aufgegeben und der EmpfÃ¤nger zahlt dann seinen normalen Diskontversandtarif...



Wobei hier die 17â¬ ja auch durch den Weg von D nach AUT entstehen, obwohl frei gemacht. Unfrei wÃ¤re das wohl nochmal deutlich hÃ¶her.

Habe letztens ein Paket innerhalb D unfrei zurÃ¼ckgeschickt, da der Artikel nicht der Beschreibung entsprochen hat und der VerkÃ¤ufer mir das RÃ¼cksendeporto (6,90â¬ per DHL) nicht mit Ã¼berwiesen hatte. Ergebnis: 15â¬!!! Der VerkÃ¤ufer entsetzt, ich zumindest schwer Ã¼berrascht.
Die zocken schon gepflegt ab!


----------



## ride-FX (8. März 2012)

Ich verkauf ein paar solcher Intense-Reifen, konkrete Angebote findet Ihr ab morgen Abend in meinen Bikemarkt anzeigen.

Grund: Hab zu viele


----------



## iRider (8. März 2012)

fone schrieb:


> mit rücksendung des alten?
> 
> ich hab 50% rabatt für die falschen reifen akzeptiert, rücksendung hätte 17 gekostet. bei 2 reifen á 9,90 fand ich das sinnlos. was ich mit den reifen anstellen soll weiß ich trotzdem nicht. naja, vielleicht im sommer... für die a-line sollte die wc passen. :/
> 
> oder hat jemand interesse an den 2.5" ED/XC Worldcup?



Die haben mir den Reifen kostenlos nachgeliefert und ich konnte den falschen behalten.


----------



## fone (9. März 2012)

sowas hatte ich mir eigentlich auch erhofft, wurde aber nicht angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. März 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Intense Reifen (bevorzugt Intruder DH 2.5, falt) auf Mavic UST Felgen (bevorzug Deemax) gemacht? Hält das unter allen Bedingungen dicht oder würdet ihr lieber mit Schlauch fahren.


----------



## ride-FX (9. März 2012)

Hi,

werd ich mal ausprobieren, allerdings mit 2.35 FRO Reifen, Felgen sind Mavic 823 UST.


----------



## fone (12. März 2012)

hatte eigentlich vor die reifen mit schlauch auf den deemax zu fahren, hab nix positives von wegen ust und intense reifen gelesen. 
milch kommt für mich nicht mehr in frage.

wollte grad schreiben: vielleicht mach ich die reifen am wochenende mal schlauchlos auf die felge... aber heute ist ja gar nicht freitag sondern montag... fuck!


----------



## fone (18. März 2012)

brauch nochmal hilfe...

für finale ligure, welche combi(s) v/h wären geeignet?
hab zur auswahl:
909 fro lite
dh fro lite
intruder fro lite
world cup exdc

alle 2.5

oder lass ich einfach 
v swampthing ust
h minion f ust
drauf?

hab jetzt ein bisserl angst wegen den ventilabrissen bekommen...

Danke!


----------



## ride-FX (19. März 2012)

Was für Schläuche fährst du? 

In San Remo hat keiner der alten 2-Ply Fro Lite (2.35") ohne DH-Schlauch länger als eine Abfahrt durchgehalten. 

Mit den neuen Modellen hatte ich allerdings dann gar keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## fone (19. März 2012)

ich hab irgendwie nur av-schläuche rumliegen und einen einzelnen 500g dh-schlauch mit SV (deemax) gefunden, hab den probeweise mal mit dem DH aufgezogen - brauchte anschließend hilfe das komplette hinterrad überhaupt vom boden hoch heben zu können... gefühlte 10kg.

vorne gäbs dann einen 0815 200g schlauch

dh-schläuche helfen gegen ventilabrisse?


----------



## TeeWorks (22. März 2012)

dh schläuche sind meinen bescheidenen Wissens nach meißtens gleiche Wandstärke wie normale, aber haben eine dicke verstärkung am Ventil. ...somit, Ja.

@fone: ich weiß ja nicht was ihr alle fürn fahrstil habt - ich lehn mich jetz mal ausm fenster und sag, ich hatte weder mit meinen 909lite noch meinem intruder je einen ventilabriss! :-O

Bei zu wenig luft hinten haste bei den lites recht schnell mal nen snakebite, weil die karkasse sehr nachgiebig is - aber wenn du bissl auf dein fahrwerk aufpasst hält das zeug wunderbar.

...vielleicht fahr ich auch einfach zu langsam, wer weiß 

cheers
der Flo


----------



## ride-FX (22. März 2012)

Ventilabrisse hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## _Freireiter_ (23. März 2012)

servus!
gibt es noch intense intruder drahtreifen (also KEINE faltreifen!)?
so n typ in einem shop wollte mir nämlich verklickern dass es die nicht mehr gibt, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (23. März 2012)

Es gibt richtige drahtreifen von intense?


----------



## fone (26. März 2012)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> dh schläuche sind meinen bescheidenen Wissens nach meißtens gleiche Wandstärke wie normale, aber haben eine dicke verstärkung am Ventil. ...somit, Ja.
> 
> @fone: ich weiß ja nicht was ihr alle fürn fahrstil habt - ich lehn mich jetz mal ausm fenster und sag, ich hatte weder mit meinen 909lite noch meinem intruder je einen ventilabriss! :-O
> 
> ...



der specialized dh-schlauch, den ich besitze, ist überall ziemlich dick...  ein monster.
gewandert sind die frolite DH 2.5 reifen bei mir auf der deemax auch nicht. 

einen platten hatte ich am vorderrad trotz 2 bar.
grip war sehr fein. allerderdings werden die räder mit den reifen+dicken schläuchen echt zu schwer...


----------



## TheOnos (5. April 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe mir jetzt die letzen 6 Seiten im Thread durchgelesen und bin immer verwirrter .

Also ich suche einen Satz DH Reifen, mit dem ich ziemlich alle Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlage. Da der Bikepalast gerade bzw immernoch die Reifen für nen 10er raushaut bin ich auf die Intense gekommen.

Könntet ihr mich mal kurz beraten was ich da denn am besten aufziehe?

Vielen Dank


----------



## froride (5. April 2012)

Die alten v/h:
Intruder DH Lite/Edge DH Lite (wenns leichter rollen soll EX/DC nicht Lite)

Die neuen v/h:
Intruder DH/Edge DH (wenns leichter rollen soll FR)

Breite musst du wissen, 2.35 entsprechen etwa den Maxxis 2.5.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. April 2012)

Suche was für Willingen und Braunlage (bei den Preisen bei Bikepalast könnens auch vier verschiedene Reifen sein). Was kann man da empfehlen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2012)

Ich hab mir da grade einen 909 bestellt aber es gab nur noch , 26x2,70, 24x2,35 und 26x2,30

Ich denk mal mit 26x2,30 wird 2.35 gemeint und damit so breit wie Maxxis 2.5 sein, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (5. April 2012)

Also wenn die alle so alt sind, wie der 2.7 dann sind sie inzwischen hart wie Stein. Die werden ja seit Urzeiten nicht mehr gebaut und könnten sogar noch die 4Ply sein. Gewicht an die 2kg.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2012)

hm ******** das hab ich gar nicht bedacht aber ich werd den eh nur als Hinterreifen benutzten. Die 2kg beziehen sich aber auf die 2,7er Veriante?

Das ist der Reifen:

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p22829_Reifen Intense EX/DC DH.html?x=0&y=0


----------



## froride (5. April 2012)

Jaja, es gab mal 2.7 in 4Ply. Konnte man fast ohne Luft fahren.


----------



## ride-FX (5. April 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Also wenn die alle so alt sind, wie der 2.7 dann sind sie inzwischen hart wie Stein. Die werden ja seit Urzeiten nicht mehr gebaut und könnten sogar noch die 4Ply sein. Gewicht an die 2kg.



hartes gelaber.


----------



## tommyOO (6. April 2012)

sag ich auch,hab die Sticky Rubber Fro in 2.7 4 ply drauf. Hart sind sie keinesfalls nur schwer wenn man noch DH Schläuche drin hat. Aber packen überall gut. Aber holen werd ich mir sie kein 2tes Mal


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. April 2012)

Hab wohl einen EX/DC 2 erwischt. Ist wohl der VorgÃ¤nger vom Invader. Auch nicht schwerer als ein Minion und fÃ¼r knapp 10â¬ versandkostenfrei kann man den schon mal hinten draufpacken, oder?!


----------



## hnx (12. April 2012)

Bei CRC gerade Spike Reifen fÃ¼r unter 19â¬, allerdings die Drahtversion laut Beschreibung. Nehme an, daÃ der dann Ã¤lteren Jahrgangs ist.
Oder es handelt sich um einen Fehler, denn das angegebene Gewicht entspricht der Faltversion. Die UVP wÃ¼rde auch dafÃ¼r sprechen, aber naja, das ist ja eh immer relativ bei Onlineshops


----------



## ride-FX (16. April 2012)

Könntest du mir mal bitte einen Link zu einer "Drahtversion" des Intense Spike posten? Alle die ich bisher im DH gefahren bin waren Faltversionen mit 2-Ply Karkasse.


----------



## hnx (16. April 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Könntest du mir mal bitte einen Link zu einer "Drahtversion" des Intense Spike posten? Alle die ich bisher im DH gefahren bin waren Faltversionen mit 2-Ply Karkasse.



War eine Aktion bei CRC, jetzt ist sie abgelaufen. Daher kann ich keinen Link mehr posten.
Wie ich geschrieben hatte, laut Beschreibung solls ein Drahtreifen gewesen sein, allerdings stimmte das Gewicht mit dem der Faltversion überein.


----------



## ride-FX (16. April 2012)

Ich glaub die Beschreibungen bei CRC passen manchmal einfach nicht so 100% mit dem Produkt überein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (16. April 2012)

die alten 4ply waren doch (auch?) Drahtversion. Aber 2Ply Draht gabs glaube ich nie...


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. April 2012)

Also ich hab ein alten Spike Draht. Ob der 4ply ist weis ich nicht aber die Karkasse ist nicht "dicker" als die der Faltversion.

Ist aber auch egal. Die alten gibs ja eigentlich kaum noch. Leider sind die Preise bei CRC stetig nach oben gegangen. FÃ¼r 40â¬ muss man sich wirklich Ã¼berlegen noch nen ITS zu kaufen.


----------



## hnx (17. April 2012)

Die guten Gummimischungen anderer Hersteller sind ja auch nicht gerade günstiger. Es gibt halt bei ITS keine Drahtreifen mit günstiger Gummirezeptur, welche dann für 40 den Satz verschleudert wird.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. April 2012)

Die Reifenpreise werden auch immer irrwitziger. Bei Conti liegt die Uvp für die Gravity-Modelle mit weicher Mischung ja schon über denen ihrer Autoreifen.

http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1789

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...miumcontact-2-205-55-r16-91v-continental.html


----------



## froride (17. April 2012)

Geld stinkt!


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. April 2012)

Aber ein 3c hat nicht viel mit ITS zu tun. Hat hier aber im Thread auch nicht viel zu Suchen.

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach der "perfekten" Kombi für mein FR/DH'ler

Im Moment hab ich die VR 909 DH / VR 909 FR. Beide in 2,5.
Für Schlamm hab ich VR/HR Spike.

Was mir noch fehlt ist für "feuchte" Waldböden etwas.
An sich würde ich VR Intruder 2,5 DH nehmen. Allerdings weis ich nicht was ich hinten aufziehen soll.
Der Intruder wird nicht so dolle laufen. Der 909 sich zu schnell zusetzten und beim Edge bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Bei Maxxis wäre die Kombi wahrscheinlich VR HR II ST 42a / HR HR II maxxpro 60 oder Minion R maxxpro 60


----------



## hnx (17. April 2012)

Ich fahr den Edge hinten eigentlich ganzjährig. 2.35 FR Mischung. Nur zum Shutteln gibt es dann manchmal was anderes.
Schlägt sich ganz gut, könnte manchmal noch ein Tick mehr Traktion vertragen, da gäbe es dann ja noch die DH Mischung. Am VR für Waldboden feucht den 2.35 Intruder bei mir, sobalds trocknet den Invader.


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. April 2012)

Mein FR/DH wird nur im Park bewegt also nur Lift/Shuttle.

Intruder an der Front bin ich bis jetzt auch bei kleineren Touren gefahren. An sich ein Super Reifen. Manchmal hätte ich auf nassen Wurzeln etwas mehr Grip. Aber mir fehlt nur fürs FR/DH noch der passenden Partner hinten.


----------



## ride-FX (17. April 2012)

Ich fahr zur Zeit den Intruder in 2.35 als Allrounder im Bikepark oder DH-Rennen, verstehe nicht was ich mit einer 2.5er Intense Walze am Rad soll, die sammeln doch nur schlamm und bremsen oder? 

Falls Land unter kommt, hab ich ITS Spike normal und gecutted in 2.25. 

Den 909 und Edge fand ich auch nicht so übel, halt eher für den festeren Boden... aber die hab ich leider nicht als aktuelles FRO Modell, sondern noch als alte mit Intense Logo....daher fallen die zur Zeit raus. Kein Bock auf ständiges Schlauchflicken / wechseln. 

Kann mir jemand hier erklären welchen Sinn es macht bei ITS breiter als 2.35 zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (17. April 2012)

Spike am VR aber nur bei extremen Schlamm und nix hartem. Hab mal versucht mit Spike vorne drauf bei Sturzregen den NKST runterzukommen, das war schon ziemlich übel. Den bekommt man wegen den langen Stollen einfach nicht durch Kurven auf Fels. Viel zu viel übersteuern am Vorderrad.

Hinten ist er super, und ist auch bei härteren Bedingungen noch okay. Edge hinten, oder halt non Intense....
Bzw ich mag ja die World Cup hinten sehr gerne....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. April 2012)

Ich fahre vorne die 2.5er FROs im Park.
Habe aber auch nur ein 140mm Bike. Da ist mir der fette Reifen vorne lieber.
Der nimmt v.a. auf verblockten oder wurzeligen Strecken wesentlich mehr weg, als der 2.35er.
Zumal der Intruder und scheinbar auch der 909er garnicht so arg fett sind. Der DH/ Invader ist aber wirklich heftig breit in 2.5.

Wobei der Hillbilly in Leogang auch super war trotz der eher mikrigen Maße. Da gibt es aber nicht wirklich fiese Wurzel- oder Steinfelder.


----------



## ride-FX (17. April 2012)

@Felix. Versuch doch mal den rundum gecutteten spike. Einfach alle stollen auf 50% bzw die seitenstollen auch nach aussen schräg schneiden... geht wie Hölle


----------



## hnx (18. April 2012)

Die äußeren Stollen des Spike als Seitenstollen zu bezeichnen finde ich aber gewagt   (von der Position in Relation zum Rest der Stollen natürlich richtig)


----------



## KaiKaisen (18. April 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ich fahr zur Zeit den Intruder in 2.35 als Allrounder im Bikepark oder DH-Rennen, verstehe nicht was ich mit einer 2.5er Intense Walze am Rad soll, die sammeln doch nur schlamm und bremsen oder?
> 
> Falls Land unter kommt, hab ich ITS Spike normal und gecutted in 2.25.
> 
> ...


Fährst du den Intruder vorne und hinten?
2,5 machen dann Sinn wenn du mehr Volumen willst. Die Stollen beim Intruder sind bei 2,35 und 2,5 gleich.



felixh. schrieb:


> Spike am VR aber nur bei extremen Schlamm und nix hartem. Hab mal versucht mit Spike vorne drauf bei Sturzregen den NKST runterzukommen, das war schon ziemlich übel. Den bekommt man wegen den langen Stollen einfach nicht durch Kurven auf Fels. Viel zu viel übersteuern am Vorderrad.
> 
> Hinten ist er super, und ist auch bei härteren Bedingungen noch okay. Edge hinten, oder halt non Intense....
> Bzw ich mag ja die World Cup hinten sehr gerne....



Ich hab im Moment den Spike vorne und hinten drauf bei Schlamm. Aber das bremst schon ganz schön. Allerdings ist der Grip echt super. Auf Fels bin ich ihn nur indirekt mal gefahren. Durch ein Steinfeld kommt man auf jeden Fall durch 
Der World Cup ist der alte von Edge?



ride-FX schrieb:


> @Felix. Versuch doch mal den rundum gecutteten spike. Einfach alle stollen auf 50% bzw die seitenstollen auch nach aussen schräg schneiden... geht wie Hölle


Fährst du diesen dann hinten. Und wenn du sagst schräg dann

/||\ oder \||/



M.R. schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorne die 2.5er FROs im Park.
> Habe aber auch nur ein 140mm Bike. Da ist mir der fette Reifen vorne lieber.
> Der nimmt v.a. auf verblockten oder wurzeligen Strecken wesentlich mehr weg, als der 2.35er.
> Zumal der Intruder und scheinbar auch der 909er garnicht so arg fett sind. Der DH/ Invader ist aber wirklich heftig breit in 2.5.
> ...


Also wenn du mal in Leogang bis fahr mal rüber zur X-Line. Da gibs ne menge rutschiger Wurzeln 



hnx schrieb:


> Die äußeren Stollen des Spike als Seitenstollen zu bezeichnen finde ich aber gewagt   (von der Position in Relation zum Rest der Stollen natürlich richtig)


Stimmt die laufen im Gegensatz zum Wetscream recht gerade nach oben.


----------



## felixh. (18. April 2012)

Ich hab keine Tools um den Spike ergonomisch zu cutten. Möchte nicht 2-3 Stunden mit einem Teppichmesser da rumwerkeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. April 2012)

[/quote]
Also wenn du mal in Leogang bis fahr mal rüber zur X-Line. Da gibs ne menge rutschiger Wurzeln 
[/quote]

War ich auch. Fand ich jetzt aber eher weniger problematisch. Im Prinzip ja nur die einzelne Passage relativ weit unten vor den Northshores. Der Rest war aus meiner Sicht eher easy und nicht wirklich den Hype wert.

Ging auch sehr gut mit dem schmalen Hillbilly.
Von dem war ich extrem überrascht. Leider verschleißt er auch so extrem wie er gript.
Daher wird der wohl kein zweites Mal angeschafft werden.


----------



## KaiKaisen (18. April 2012)

> War ich auch. Fand ich jetzt aber eher weniger problematisch. Im Prinzip ja nur die einzelne Passage relativ weit unten vor den Northshores. Der Rest war aus meiner Sicht eher easy und nicht wirklich den Hype wert.
> 
> Ging auch sehr gut mit dem schmalen Hillbilly.
> Von dem war ich extrem überrascht. Leider verschleißt er auch so extrem wie er gript.
> Daher wird der wohl kein zweites Mal angeschafft werden.



Welcher Hype? Als ich war sind einige mit ihren Minions etc. druch den Walt gerutscht. Wenn du mit dem Hillbily dort warst wirst wohl kaum Probleme gehabt haben 

Wie fahren sich denn die Specialized Reifen im Gegensatz zu den ITS?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. April 2012)

Saalbach wird ja doch immer sehr gelobt und gerade in den Mags als Bikeparadies herausgestellt. Mal ein bis zwei Tage vor Ort sind sicher ok. Leogang fand ich aber wesentlich attraktiver. Den Bergstadltrail fand ich ganz toll, der Rest in Saalbach war eher lala.


Der Hillbilly fährt sich für mein empfinden extrem präzise. Super fürs aggresivere Biken. Den kann man so richtig auf die Kante stellen und durch die Kurve fräsen. Einfach unglaublich, was der noch hält, gerade auf weicheren Böden. Bremstraktion ist ebenfalls fantastisch.
Auch auf festem Boden war gegen meine Erwartungen sehr gut beherrschbar. Höchstens etwas rubbelig. Ist mir im Ergebnis aber nur auf dem Flying Gangster aufgefallen und der ist ja wirklich fest.
Da er recht schmal ist, muss man schon recht saubere Linien fahren. Da gewöhnt man sich aber schnell dran. Außerdem hat er recht wenig Volumen. Daher fährt er sich nicht so schön fluffig wie die Intense Reifen.
Gefahren bin ich mit 1,7 bar vorne und 2 bar hinten bei ca. 85 kg Fahrergwicht. Bei den Intense muss ich hinten regelmäßig etwas höher gehen, damit nix durchschlägt. Der Hillbilly hat die Woche aber ohne Panne weggesteckt. Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass die Strecken sehr gut gebaut sind. Da landet man eher selten auf nem Felsen oder ner Wurzel. Die Intense Reifen bin ich öfter in Braunlage und am Ochsenkopf gefahren. Gerade Braunlage ist in dieser Beziehung bescheiden. Da hat es gelegentlich halt mal geknallt.

Die Fahreigenschaften vom Hillbilly sind vielleicht etwas speziell, aber ich fand ihn super. Meiner Ansicht nach ein sehr guter Ganzjahresreifen. Leider relativ teuer und verschleißintensiv. Der Hinterreifen war nach der Woche runter. Eine härtere Mischung fürs Hinterrad wäre wünschenswert. Oder vielleicht so eine Dual Compund Variante wie bei Intense.

Meine bisher bevorzugte Intensekombi war 2.5er Intruder vorne und 2.35er DH EX DC hinten.
Im Vergleich fahren sich die Reifen erheblich komfortabler und gutmütiger. Der Intruder greift praktisch überall sehr gut und führt das Vorderrad ziemlich präzise egal, wo es lang geht. Der DH rollt ganz gut und kommt in der Kurve sehr gut rum, wenn man es will. Eine sehr gute und ausgewogene Allroundkombination. Die Reifen greifen auch, wenn man sie nicht so weit in die Kurve neigt. Der super Grip des Hillbillys kommt erst, wenn man ihn richtig aufstellt. Davor ist er profilbedingt eher etwas wabbelig und wage.


Mit den Intensegummis komme ich als gelegentlicher Parkbesucher ziemlich locker über die Saison. Mit dem Hillbilly definitiv nicht. Zumal die Intense auch noch erheblich günstiger sind.


Insgesamt ist der Hillbilly schon eher ein Präzisionswerkzeug für den Rennbetrieb. Den muss man aggresiv fahren, damit er Spaß macht. Fährt sich toll, hat aber seine Tücken und ist eben recht teuer.


----------



## hnx (18. April 2012)

Lieferung von Bikepalast (10â¬ Reifen) ist gerade gekommen. Habe mir aus SpaÃ mal 2.5er bestellt. 
Mal ganz im Ernst, wer braucht solche Monster? 
Bei den DH ExDc leider Pech gehabt und die ganz alten bekommen (weiÃe Schrift auf rotem Grund). Gummi ist aber noch schÃ¶n weich, daher vertretbar.


----------



## ride-FX (19. April 2012)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Fährst du den Intruder vorne und hinten?
> 2,5 machen dann Sinn wenn du mehr Volumen willst. Die Stollen beim Intruder sind bei 2,35 und 2,5 gleich.
> 
> 
> ...



- Ich fahre den Intruder 2.35 vorn und hinten. 

- Mit schräg nach außen meinte ich  in etwa so = /||\ , geht ungemein besser in Kurven 



felixh. schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Tools um den Spike ergonomisch zu cutten. Möchte nicht 2-3 Stunden mit einem Teppichmesser da rumwerkeln...



Seitenschneider à 15 Minuten.  (Samstag abends bei Bier) 


Die Blasen am Finger bekommt man erst wenn man 2 Reifen direkt nacheinander cuttet


----------



## q_FTS_p (21. April 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> - Ich fahre den Intruder 2.35 vorn und hinten.


 
Das bremst aber ordentlich, v.A. wenns ein bisschen härter wird.
Weil du gefragt hast inwiefern ein 2,5er ITS Sinn macht:
Bei den Intrudern ist das Volumen in 2.35 recht klein (weniger als Maxxis 2,5), daher muss man ihn mit mehr Druck fahren und das will halt nicht jeder.
Für zuhause hab ich auch Intruder 2,35 v/h. Der Rollwiderstand ist im Gegesatz zum Minion hinten aber grauslich :kotz: .


----------



## ride-FX (21. April 2012)

Das kann schon sein wobei so krass wie du behauptest finde ich das nicht. 
Ich hab leider noch keine 909 oder Edge der neueren Generation, solange müssen die Intruder erstmal ran. 

Ob ich mir den DH nochmal hole weiß ich noch nicht. 
Es ist recht selten geworden, das eine Strecke nur trockenen, schnellen Boden beinhaltet. 

Auf Minion umzusteigen fällt mir aktuell recht schwer, das benötigt immer etwas Zeit zur Umgewöhnung mit sich. Habe aber meistens einen für alle Fälle dabei


----------



## hnx (21. April 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen.
Den Invader/DH hinten bei allem außer wirklich trockenem Boden ist grauselig.
Der Edge ist da einfach die bessere Wahl oder halt sofort etwas was bodenspezifisch ist. 909 hinten ist nur gut wenn geshuttelt wird (Rollwiederstand, wenn der mal eingefahren ist), da wäre mir der Intruder lieber, außerdem setzt der (909) sich auch super schnell zu, geht aber vorne länger besser als der DH/Invader. Quasi das Zwischending von DH/Invader und Intruder. Allround weiterhin für mich Intruder v/Edge h.


----------



## hnx (26. April 2012)

Kann nochmal wer sagen bitte, was das der Unterschied zwischen Invader FR 2,35 und DH EX/DC 2,35 ist?

"Nur" Gewicht? Vom Drucktest her fühlen sich die Gummis gleich an.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2012)

Wie verhält sich eigentlich die weiche Intense MIschung der neuen DH-MOdelle bei 0 oder MInusgraden? In Wibe wirds übermorgen ja Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt geben und ich bin noch unschlüssig welche Reifenkombis ich bereithalten soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin den Edge(FR) und Intruder(DH) im Winter mal bei -5 gefahren.
Da hatte ich eigentlich mehr Probleme das der Boden gefrohren war als das der Reifen was abbekommen hat.
Ist also nicht wie bei den 42a bei Maxxis. 

Weich waren die aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2012)

Hm, muss mal gucken aber ich denke mal die Strecke wird auf jeden Fall feucht sein. Hab jetzt auf einem Lrs Minion 3C drauf und auf den anderen könnt ich wahlweiße Intruder 2.5, EX/DC 2 2.35 oder Onza Greina bzw. Ibex draufpacken.


----------



## KaiKaisen (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab am Sonntag in Albstadt Intruder 2,5 DH am VR und 909 DH am HR drauf gehabt und werde für Donnerstag eventuell VR Highroller 2,5 42a und hinten 2,5 MinionR 60 drauf machen.

Die 42a ist bei nassen Felsen und Wurzeln einfach griffiger als die Intense.

Ob es wirklich Tagsüber noch -1 hat glaub ich eh nicht.


----------



## froride (17. Mai 2012)

Hatte heute auf Tour mal den Edge vorne drauf. Das wollte ich ja schon lange mal testen. Also Edge FR in 2.35 bei trockenen Bedingungen. Auf weichen Waldboden, losen Schotter fand ich ihn eher guter Durchschnitt. In Kurven fühlt es sich etwas schwammig an und generell tänzelt er recht viel und lässt Spurführung vermissen. Wenn er in einer bestimmte Schräglage ist, gript er recht definiert aber sonst ist es etwas undefiniert. Auf harten mit Steinen durchsetzten Boden ist er sehr gut, lässt sich da viel besser händeln. Aber seine super Fähigkeiten die er am Hinterrad zeigt, kann er vorne nicht ausspielen. Ich würde ihn also nicht für die Front empfehlen.
Meine Trailriding Kombi 909 AM 2.35 und System4 2.25 bewährt sich dagegen bisher ganz hervorragend. Rollt gut, gript perfekt und ist recht leicht. Solange es trocken bis feucht ist, bin ich damit ähnlich schnell wie mit der Kombi Intruder/Edge AM 2.35 vorher.


----------



## hnx (18. Mai 2012)

@froride: Wie anfällig sind denn System4 und die 1ply Ausführungen?

Ich wills schon lange mal testen, aber irgendwie habe ich da bedenken bei meiner Fahrweise.


----------



## froride (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich komme sehr gut damit zurecht. Liegt fast auf dem Niveau eines Invader AM 2.35 oder eines Edge AM 2.35. Die Karkasse ist auch genauso breit und hoch. Ich würde sie auch zum Endurofahren nehmen, mit etwas vorsichtigerer Fahrweise als sonst mit den FR Edge.
Seit ich die Eclipse Schläuche fahre, habe ich kaum noch irgend welche Platten. Druck fahre ich vorn 1,7bar und hinten 2,1bar. Aber wie schon öfter gesagt, habe ich einen recht guten Blick für die Linie und eine saubere Fahrweise. Meine Mitfahrer hatten schon immer mehr Platten wie ich.


----------



## hnx (19. Mai 2012)

Ich bin dann eher Kategorie "deine Mitfahrer" 
Erst seitdem ich dauerhaft die 2ply Varianten fahre habe ich Ruhe vor Platten aller Art. Die funktionieren dann auch ungewollt bei unter 1 bar.


----------



## froride (19. Mai 2012)

Klar, ist immer auch die Frage des Fahrstils. Jedenfalls ist es mit dem System4 auch deutlich unruhiger hinten und das Heck tänzelt mehr. Man muss etwas drauf aufpassen, nicht so wunderbar narrensicher wie ein Edge FR. Auch vorne merkt man beim AM die härtere Mischung deutlich. Der Reifen liegt unruhiger bei harten Strecken als ein StickyRubber. Aber zum Trailriding völlig ausreichend und schön spritzig. Zum Enduro auf richtig groben Strecken, würde ich auch immer lieber die Intruder/Edge Kombi nehmen.


----------



## hnx (7. Juni 2012)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit Rollwiederstand
2,35er Intruder vs 2,35er FR 909 am VR
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe zwar nur den Unterschied von Intruder zu 909 AM, aber auch da merke ich nix. Vorne merkt man das nach meiner Erfahrung kaum. Was man merkt, ist das Gewicht.


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juni 2012)

Hätte einen mehr oder weniger abgefahrenen Edge 2,35 EX/DC Lite (AM) abzugeben. Zum Rumschreddern oder um in die Arbeit zu fahren reicht er locker noch aus. Hat an meinem HT ständig an den Kettenstreben gekratzt, sonst hätte ich ihn noch drauf!

7 incl. Versand!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2012)

Bin jetzt den Intruder vorne beim Rookies Cup im Matsch mit Greina und ebenso in Warstein mit EX/DC wo es etwas feucht war sowie in Willingen in letzterer Kombination im Trockenen gefahren.

Bei nassen und feuchten Bedingungen fand ich ihn ganz gut, ging relativ kontrolliert weg hatte aber gnug grip. Aufgefallen ist mir das Schwalbe Dirty Dan in der Vertstar-Mischung deutlich weicher als der Sticky Rubber Compound sind aber eben auch wenns nur freucht ist die Stollen viel zu lang und daher wegknicken.

EX/DC war hinten unauffällig. Nur auf dem Brechsand der Willinger Freeride Strecke bei trockenen Bedingungen hat mich der Intruder ein paarmal ins Schwitzen gepracht weil er da ein paarmal ziemlich schnell weggeschmiert ist. Aber das wär wohl mit jedem Reifen dieser Kategorie passiert.

Achja: Was kann man gegen das Verrutschen auf der Felge machen? Mehr Druck will ich nicht fahren und nach der Lage der Ventile zu urteilen müsste ich nach 3 Parkbesuchen einmal Luft ablassen um einen Ventilabriss zu verhindern.


----------



## froride (11. Juni 2012)

Ja, StickyRubber ist "nur" 50a, da sind die Maxxis ST auch weicher. Aber bei ITS ist es vor allem der Naturkautschuk der einen ziemlich langsamen Rebound hat. Das gefällt mir besonders, weil es einfach pappt und nicht so hoppelt und hüpft. Lass mal ein einzelnes Rad aus 1/2m Höhe runterfallen, bei StickyRubber macht's nur ppa-pap und Ruhe, die EX/DC oder Maxxis 60a sind fast wie ein Flumi dagegen.
Ich habe mit viel Talkumpuder (Penaten Babypuder) keine Probleme mehr mit wandernden Reifen. Reifen innen und Schlauch außen schön einstauben, Felge und Reifenwulst außen aber sauber lassen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (11. Juni 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Ja, StickyRubber ist "nur" 50a, da sind die Maxxis ST auch weicher. Aber bei ITS ist es vor allem der Naturkautschuk der einen ziemlich langsamen Rebound hat. Das gefällt mir besonders, weil es einfach pappt und nicht so hoppelt und hüpft. Lass mal ein einzelnes Rad aus 1/2m Höhe runterfallen, bei StickyRubber macht's nur ppa-pap und Ruhe, die EX/DC oder Maxxis 60a sind fast wie ein Flumi dagegen.
> Ich habe mit viel Talkumpuder (Penaten Babypuder) keine Probleme mehr mit wandernden Reifen. Reifen innen und Schlauch außen schön einstauben, Felge und Reifenwulst außen aber sauber lassen.



Sind die neuen überhaupt noch mit Naturkautschuk?
Ich hab das Gefühl die neuen sind nicht mehr so "zäh" wie die alten.


----------



## froride (11. Juni 2012)

Ja, das stimmt. Die alten waren zäher. Aber die haben sich auch irgendwann platt gedrückt. Die neuen nicht. Das sie was an der Mischung geändert haben, stand auf der Webseite. Was und ob es noch Naturkautschuk ist, weis ich nicht. Vom Grip/Fahren her habe ich keinen Unterschied bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2012)

Nochmal Frage zur Abschliesenden Reifenbestellung bevor es nach Pds geht. Eigentlich wollt ich ja Onza Ibex kaufen aber da sieht es mit der Lieferbarkeit der weichen Mischung grad schlecht aus. 

Was hab ich jetzt hier hinten drauf:





Ist das der hier?

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p22831_Reifen-Intense-EX-DC-Lite-DH.html

Find ihn als Hinterreifen gar nicht schlecht nur frag ich mich jetzt was ich als Allrounder bestellen soll. Intruder für vorne bei feuchten Bedingungen hab ich schon. Was wäre jetzt als DH-Trocken/Allroundreifen für Pds zu empfehlen?

Irgendwas von dem alten Zeug von Bikepalast von dem allerdings der Gummi schon so alt ist das er bei mir schon Risse zeigt:

http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php...anufacturers_id=332&sort=&products_perpage=24

Oder lieber die neuen? Aber welchen bzw. welche Kombi?


----------



## froride (23. Juni 2012)

Fahr den Intruder auch im Trockenen, der geht da auch bestens.
Der hintere ist nicht der in deinem Link. Sondern der gleiche in 2Ply. Also EX/DC ohne Lite.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2012)

Ah ok also für Grobes besser. Den Intruder fand ich halt in Willingen auf der Freeride echt schwierig in den Anliegern. Andererseits gibt's auch ncht soo viel Strecken mit so Brechsand.


----------



## froride (23. Juni 2012)

Klar, aber in Pds hast du ja tiefere Böden, Schotter und Geröll. Da ist der Intruder bestens geeignet. Auch Waldboden ect. ist kein Problem für ihn. Auf der Fahrradwegstrecke in Willingen ist ja fast schon ein 4X Reifen am besten.


----------



## q_FTS_p (29. Juni 2012)

Da mein Minion nicht mehr lange halten wird, wollte ich bei euch fragen, wie sich der DH/Invader im Gegensatz zum Minion 42a ST im leicht Nassen bzw. bei leicht weicheren/tieferen Böden (etwas feucht-nasse Anlieger z.B.) macht.
Bitte auch unbedingt eventuelle Gripunterschiede auf trockenen/nassen Wurzeln bzw. Steinen/Felsen anführen!


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Juni 2012)

Also meine Meinung nach kann der DH/Invader da nicht mithalten.
Bei Nässe ist die 42a ST einfach besser und die Stollen vom Minion sind doch etwas weiter auseinander als beim Invader weshalb dieser (auch wenn nicht gut) sich besser selbst reinigt.

Der Invader ist ein trocken Reifen.

Eine wirkliches Gegenstück gibt es von Intense leider nicht. Der Intruder ist für mich der beste Reifen von ITS und kann fast überall überzeugen. Außer beim Gewicht. Leider gibt es ihn nicht in der FR oder AM Ausführung.

Wenn du einen VR Reifen sucht der bei verschiedenen Bedingungen besser ist als der Minion und das Gewicht die nicht stört nehm ein Intruder.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich bin ihn nur einen Tag bei Nässe gefahren aber ich fand den Invader zumindest hinten ok.


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Juni 2012)

Ok reicht mir nicht. Hab ihn mehrfach versucht und bin immer wieder zum schluss gekommen das es bessere gibt.

Wenn andere damit klar kommen ist ja gut. Hat ja auch ein Grund das es ihn in allen Versionen gibt. Bin halt nur die 2,35 DH Version gefahren ndda ist mir das Einsatzgebiet zu klein.


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. Juni 2012)

Intruder fahr ich bereits nur gefällt mir sein Verhalten auf hartem Untergrund nicht unbedingt bzw. bin ich da halt das Schienengefühl vom Minion gewöhnt. Der Intruder hält zwar im Trockenen sehr gut für einen Allrounder, jedoch schiebt er einfach mehr als der Minion.


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Juli 2012)

du kannst doch auch bei den seitenstollen vom intruder nicht iein minionartiges kurvenverhalten erwarten..

probier den invader mal aus, kannst net viel falsch machen damit: mMn geht er bei weng tieferen böden immer noch gut; auf felsen und wurzeln hat er im vergleich zum minion mehr grip, einfach wohl weil die stollen eine grössere auflagefläche bieten. kurvenverhalten auf hardpack geht mehr richtung minion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (8. August 2012)

Werde jetzt mal den Invader/DH probieren, weil mir das blöde Seitenstollenabreissen beim Minion am Arsch geht.
Wie siehts generell mit dem Verschleiß aus? Hält der Invader länger wie ein Minion ST? Mein Intruder (alte Version) hält sehr gut und zeigt fast keinen Verschleiß; vergleichbar?
Zur Breite: 2.35 sollten am ehesten 2.5er Maxxis entsprechen, oder?


----------



## ride-FX (8. August 2012)

Ich würde dir den Maxxis HR2 empfehlen. Die stollen fahren sich bei dem deutlich gleichmäßiger ab, so gerissen wie beim Minion ist noch nichts.

Beim DH / Invader... naja, die Stollen sind halt recht hart und fahren sich platt. Finde die Intense-Reifen vom Gripverhalten im Grenzbereich leider nicht so toll.

Die 2.35er entsprechen Maxxis in 2.5/2.4 ja.


----------



## q_FTS_p (8. August 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ich würde dir den Maxxis HR2 empfehlen.


 
Wie macht sich der im Staubtrockenen? Fährst du ST oder 3C?
Mir is aufgefallen, dass der HR 1 eines Freundes am VR - bei etwa gleicher Laufleistung wie die meines Minions - noch fast neuwertig aussieht und bei meinem Minion schon die Seitenstollen abreißen. Beide 2ply ST 2.5.
Wie verhält sich der HR 2 verglichen zum HR 1?


----------



## froride (8. August 2012)

Bin auch auf den HR2 gewechselt (3C EXO). Finde ihn gutmütiger und allroundiger wie den HR1 und im trockenen/harten hat er eine ganze Ecke vom Minion geerbt. Super Teil!


----------



## q_FTS_p (8. August 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Bin auch auf den HR2 gewechselt (3C EXO). Finde ihn gutmütiger und allroundiger wie den HR1 und im trockenen/harten hat er eine ganze Ecke vom Minion geerbt. Super Teil!


 
Danke, den werd ich probieren.


----------



## ride-FX (8. August 2012)

Vorn wie Hinten ST. Bin ihn jetzt an 4 Rennen zu 90 % gefahren (eig. immer ausser bei Schlamm) und ab und an im Bikepark / Lokal. Abrieb ist vorhanden aber ich würd sagen das Profil ist bei 80%. Die Minions fährt / reisst man deutlisch schneller runter. 

Aufgefallen ist mir beim HR2, dass die Karkasse deutlich dünner geworden ist, als man sie von früheren Maxxis Reifen kennt, hab schon erste Schnitte drin sowie diese Abnutzungen an der Seitenwand.


----------



## bernerbiker (13. August 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Bin auch auf den HR2 gewechselt (3C EXO). Finde ihn gutmütiger und allroundiger wie den HR1 und im trockenen/harten hat er eine ganze Ecke vom Minion geerbt. Super Teil!



DH oder single ply? 
die 3 c sind ja auch unterschiedlich (terra oder grip glaub ich)
wie ist denn das volumen des HR2? im aktuellen freeride magazin ahben sie im vergleich dazu die muddy marry 2.35 und rubber queen .
beide sind von der karkasse her voluminöser. die 559-61 erreicht er wohl nur an den stollen...


----------



## q_FTS_p (14. August 2012)

bernerbiker schrieb:


> DH oder single ply?
> die 3 c sind ja auch unterschiedlich (terra oder grip glaub ich)
> wie ist denn das volumen des HR2? im aktuellen freeride magazin ahben sie im vergleich dazu die muddy marry 2.35 und rubber queen .
> beide sind von der karkasse her voluminöser. die 559-61 erreicht er wohl nur an den stollen...


 
Glaub kaum, dass er Single Ply am DHer oben hat.
Einen HR2 hab ich bereits daheim. Ich merke von der Breite her keinen Unterschied zum Minion 2.5 oder Muddy Mary 2.35.


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Frage reifen für DH/Freeride.
Gelände Saalbach / PdS

Trocken
VR/HR Invader DH 2,35 ?
VR/HR Intruder DH 2,35 ?
VR Intruder DH 2,35 / HR Invader DH 2,35 ?
VR Intruder DH 2,35 / HR Edge DH 2,35 ?

Feutch/matschig
VR/HR Intruder DH 2,35 ?
VR Intruder DH 2,5 /HR Intruder DH 2,35 ?
VR Intruder DH 2,5 /HR Egde DH 2,35 ?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (11. Oktober 2012)

Trocken 
Invader 2.35

Feucht 
Intruder 2.35

vergiss den 100er Pack Schläuche nicht.


----------



## KaiKaisen (11. Oktober 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> vergiss den 100er Pack Schläuche nicht.



 Hatte bis jetzt nur einem ein Problem mit nem abgerissenen Ventil.
Das lässt sich aber abstellen wenn man Talkpulver in den Mantel streut.
Hat zu mindestens bei mir geholfen.


----------



## ride-FX (12. Oktober 2012)

nö, keine Ventile, bei mir rutschten die Reifen nicht. 

Bin die Reifen 2011 und in der ersten Saisonhälfte 2012 auf 5 - 6 Rennen gefahren.

Ordentliche Snakebites meistens im Schlauchbetrieb oder längere Schnitte im Reifen im Tubelessbetrieb.

Luftdruck jeweils so 1.8-2.0 Bar und es war im Endeffekt egal ob es so ein Restposten Uralt ITS oder ein Nagelneuer ITS war. 

Mittlerweile fahr ich andere Reifen und bin wieder etwas glücklicher. Schlechte Ergebnisse und ausgefallene Trainingszeit weil man die Strecke runter schiebt statt zu fahren kotzt auf Dauer tierisch an.


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Oktober 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> nö, keine Ventile, bei mir rutschten die Reifen nicht.
> 
> Bin die Reifen 2011 und in der ersten Saisonhälfte 2012 auf 5 - 6 Rennen gefahren.
> 
> ...



Jo das glaub ich dir. Vielleicht fahr ich einfach nicht so schnell und aggressiv und er die schönen Strecken. Dafür reichts 

Ich hatte auch mit den Ibex keine Probleme und die sind deutlich dünner. Kann aber auch sein das die neuen ITS besser sind, hab keinen Vergleich.


----------



## geosnow (18. Oktober 2012)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Glaub kaum, dass er Single Ply am DHer oben hat.
> Einen HR2 hab ich bereits daheim. Ich merke von der Breite her keinen Unterschied zum Minion 2.5 oder Muddy Mary 2.35.



3C EXO ist single ply und terra maxx. die 3C 2-ply sind nie EXO aber Grip maxx.


----------



## iRider (19. Oktober 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ordentliche Snakebites meistens im Schlauchbetrieb oder längere Schnitte im Reifen im Tubelessbetrieb.
> 
> Luftdruck jeweils so 1.8-2.0 Bar und es war im Endeffekt egal ob es so ein Restposten Uralt ITS oder ein Nagelneuer ITS war.



Hast Du die alten ITS schlauchlos gefahren? Mit Stan's?
Da gab es doch mal Warnungen von denen dass ITS nicht tubeless mit dem Stan's System gefahren werden sollten. Weiss nicht ob wegen der Dichtmilch oder weil die Reifenwulste nicht stabil genug sein sollen (habe beide Versionen gehört).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie schaffts man bitte die ITS Reifen dicht zu bekommen? Das Horn ist so spitz, das will einfach nicht - zumindest beim Intruder...


----------



## ride-FX (19. Oktober 2012)

Also dicht bekommste die mit seifenlauge und Milch. Dauert aber bisl bis sie an die flanken huepfen... Kompressor is notwendig. 

Ja ich hab das mit den neuen ITS und alten probiert. Tubeless mit den alten ITS isz dringend!!!!! Abzuraten. Die Reifen springen willkürlich von der Felge, egal bei welchem luftdruck. Das ist mir beim rollen auf der Strasse schon passiert. 

Mit den neuen ITS passiert das nicht mehr. Das geht solang gut bis der Reifen schnitte bekommt welche die.Milch nicht dichten kann. Das hab ich aber bei Conti und Maxxis auch. 

Ich fahr tubeless auf Mavic 823 er Felgen, Alter und neuer Typ


----------



## felixh. (19. Oktober 2012)

auch mit dem neuen Intruder? Die AM oder FR Reifen sehe ich schon als möglich, aber beim Intruder sehe ich auch beim neuen ziemlich schwarz...


----------



## ride-FX (19. Oktober 2012)

Jap, neue Intruder 2.35 2ply sowie Spike 2ply.


----------



## iRider (21. Oktober 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Tubeless mit den alten ITS isz dringend!!!!! Abzuraten. Die Reifen springen willkürlich von der Felge, egal bei welchem luftdruck. Das ist mir beim rollen auf der Strasse schon passiert.



Danke, das ist was ich gehört hatte.


----------



## Fabian93 (21. Oktober 2012)

Fahre seit zwei Tagen den Worldcup ex dc light 2.5"(1050g) auf dem Fr-Hardtail und bis höchst zufrieden.
Gestern gabs ein paar knackige abfahrten auf erst losem, dann harten und am Schluss etwas matschigen Boden. Heute ging es in der Eifel auf trockenem, sehr steinigen Terrain zur Sache. Von flowigen über verblockte Trails bis hin zu sehr schnellen Abfahrten mit vielen spitzen Steinen und Schieferplatten.
Der Reifen hat sich insgesamt keinerlei Schwächen erlaubt, gefallen hat mir besonders das "Dämpfungsverhalten" das man beim Hardtail auf dem Hinterrad doch schon recht stark spürt. Der Test bei richtiger Matsche/Schmiere steht noch aus.
Bisher glaube ich habe ich mit dem Reifen für mich einen sehr guten Allrounder gefunden-warten wir das Verhalten bei richtigem Matsch ab


----------



## ride-FX (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich verkauf grad welche im Bikeshop, günstig.


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Oktober 2012)

Und ich hab ne Menge günstig gekauft.

Hab dem Invader nochmal ne Chance gegeben und war am WE bei trockenen Bedingungen unterwegs. Muss sagen wenns trocken ist echt ne Wucht 

Etwas direkter wie ein Intruder und deutliche sicherer wie ein Onza Ibex.

Version war 2,35 DH


----------



## geosnow (22. Oktober 2012)

klar ist der sicherer und 300g schwerer.


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Oktober 2012)

Naja er ~160gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (29. Oktober 2012)

sicherer...naja ist auch der harte onza


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Oktober 2012)

H.B.O schrieb:


> sicherer...naja ist auch der harte onza


Die Weiche ändert daran wenig.


----------



## H.B.O (29. Oktober 2012)

war fahrgefühl oder durchschlag gemeint ? am erstem ändert weich einiges


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bin den Weichen vorne und den Harten hinten gefahren.
Mir hat am Anfang die Kombi ganz gut gefallen. Pannen hatte ich vorne und hinten keine.
Grund warum ich wieder weg bin, bei trockenen und oder losem Untergrund hatte ich selten ein sicheres Gefühl. Bei Matsch ist er zwar Ok aber nicht überragend.

Deswegen gibs jetzt 
Invader 2,35 / Invader 2,35 fürs Trockene.
Intruder 2,5 / Edge 2,5 für Allround.
Intruder 2,35(2,5) / Intruder 2,35 für Matsch.
Spike 2,25 / Spike 2,25 für Schlamm.


----------



## q_FTS_p (29. Oktober 2012)

Hab mich wieder in den Intruder verliebt 
Der Grip auf Wurzeln (nass) kam mir letztes WE wieder ziemlich gut vor...vl. sollte ich weniger von dem Zeug, der im Forum gepostet wird, glauben...


----------



## _arGh_ (30. Oktober 2012)

den aussagen bezügl. nassgrip kann man leider vertrauen..


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand ihn auch nicht so toll. Im Vergleich zum Dirty Dan ist die Mischung viel Härter.


----------



## q_FTS_p (31. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, die Mischung is einiges härter, aber dennoch hat sie mMn guten Grip auf nassen Wurzeln; das kommt wahrsch. von der guten Eigendämpfung. Fühlt sich anfangs halt etwas komisch an. Ob ich den Intruder der Muddy Mary vorziehen würde, weiß ich noch nicht...davor muss ich mal schauen wie der Intruder mit trockenen Strecken fertig wird. Verschleiß/Grip-Verhältnis is bei Intense jedenfalls top.

Edit: Schreibt ihr überhaupt von ITS, oder von den Onza?


----------



## ride-FX (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand die harten Stollen des Intruders gerade auf Bikepark-Strecken wie Leogang DH ziemlich schlecht^^. Lokal im Wald zum fräsen aber vllt. gar net so übel, also der braucht schon losen Boden, sonst rutscht der nur über die Stollen. Dämpfung... Ich fand die Maxxis HR2 in 42a und Contis (Kaiser) wesentlich besser.  Der HR2 ist aber wohl in Kombination mit dem Minion F vorn, die einfache Allzweckwaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (1. November 2012)

Man merkt zwar, dass die Stollen recht hart verglichen mit Maxxis ST sind und das fühlt sich im ersten Moment auch recht komisch an, aber ein rutschiges Verhalten konnte ich selbst in fest gefahrenen Anliegern nicht feststellen. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass der Gummi nach ein paar Abfahrten etwas weicher wird; kann mich aber auch täuschen, zumindest hab ich dann das komische Gefühl von den harten Stollen verloren...eigenartige Sache. Aber die Dämpfung empfinde ich bei Intense besser. Man hat einfach ein sehr sattes Gefühl. Übrigens sind die Mittelstollen beim Intruder 2.5 auch etwas länger wie bei 2.35. Letzterer taugt mir persönlich mehr. Is dann nimmer so ein Monstertruckreifen.

HR2 is ein echt spitzenmäßiger Reifen, der mir vor allem im Trockenen vorne taugt und in 60a hinten mein Lieblingsreifen is. Leider is Maxxis nicht imstande haltbare Seitenstollen zu machen. Lediglich in 60a halten die lange und gut, jedoch sind die dann zu hart und haben fast keine Dämpfung.

Aber Reifen sind eh immer so ein Thema...wenn dir ITS nicht taugt, dann is das halt so.


----------



## Fridl89 (19. November 2012)

hab mir jetzt bei CRC billig nen 909 geholt, ich hatte vorher noch keine erfahrungen mit Intense reifen.
Anfänglich war ich auch ziemlich geschockt da sich die Sticky Rubber Seitenstollen(~50a) härter anfühlten als Maxxis 60a, allerdings ein merklich langsamerer Rebound.

Am Trail und vorallem auf weichem/loosem Waldboden(wofür ich mir die Dinger gekauft hab) allerdings genial. Die stollen fräsen sich nur so in den Boden, trotz den weiten Stollenabständen der Seitenstollen kein unkontrolliertes wegknicken auf Hardpack.
Und dafür wie "steiff" die Stollen sind bieten sie wirklich einen verbfüffenden Grip auf nassem Fels.

Wenns hauptsächlich über Fels und Wurzel geht bleib ich aber lieber bei Minion F in ST---> more sticky, more Dämpfung 

Allerdings gerade wenns loose/weich wird find ich die Intense SR Mischung top, denke nicht das mit zb Maxxis ST überhaupt solche Profile (Seitenstollen: 909, Intruder...) zu realisieren währen, da die 42a wohl einfach zu laabrig währe.

Mir taugen sie, man muss nur wissen was man will!




> Lokal im Wald zum fräsen aber vllt. gar net so übel



vllt. sogar Spitze


PS: verhärtet die SR Mischung eig. bei Kälte??


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. November 2012)

Ich hatte mir auch billig einen Schlag Intensereifen bei bikepalast.com zugelegt.

UrsprÃ¼nglich wollte ich mal was anderes kaufen, aber bei dem Preis...

Die Reifen fahre ich seit mehreren Jahren im Park und auf heftigen Freeridetouren und war immer zufrieden. Sehr gutmÃ¼tige Reifen, die auch aggressiv gefahren werden kÃ¶nnen und zumindest von mir kaum EingewÃ¶hnungszeit verlangen.
Zugegeben, den 2.35er 2ply muss ich im Park zumindest bei trockenen VerhÃ¤ltnissen am Hinterrad mit 2,5 bar fahren (ca. 85 kg Fahrergewicht, Prophet MX), sonst ist er schnell platt. DafÃ¼r haben die Reifen aber auch bei diesem hohen Druck noch exzellent Grip und sehr gute DÃ¤mpfung.

Als Allrounder fÃ¼r Trails fahre ich gerade den 909er EXDC Lite. Der macht sich wirklich sehr gut. Hatte den vor Jahren mal getestet. Da kam ich nicht mit klar. Jetzt finde ich ihn wirklich super. Ob technische Trails oder Geballer am Gardasee, Schlammschlacht in Saalbach, lehmige Herbsttrails zu Hause, bei optimistischem Tempo befreit er sich gut vom Dreck und und hat vertrauenserweckenden Grip. Zwar recht schwer, rollt aber dennoch ziemlich gut ab. Bergauftraktion ist phÃ¤nomenal.

Leichtes Wegknicken auf festem Boden, bei richtig miesem Schlamm ist dann auch Schluss. FÃ¼r alles andere aber einfach spitzenmÃ¤Ãig geeignet.


Bzgl. Intruder und Wegknicken auf festem Boden:

Ich bin bisher den 2.5er am Vorderrad unter allen mÃ¶glich Bedingungen gefahren. Da knickt so gut wie nix weg. Wenn da was wegknickt, dann ist der Invader, Edge am Hinterrad schon lÃ¤ngst ausgebrochen.
Letztes Jahr war ich ne Woche in Leogang und hatte mir einen Satz Hillbillys gegÃ¶nnt. StÃ¶rend war das Abkknicken der Stollen allenfalls auf dem total langweiligen Flying Gangster. Allerdings noch im Rahmen.
Wenn der mit seinen kleinen aber verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig langen Stollen nicht dramatisch wegschmiert, dann wird das der Intruder mit seinen wesentlich grÃ¶Ãeren und auch hÃ¤rteren Stollen erst recht nicht tun.

Man muss sich halt drauf einlassen. FÃ¼hlt sich auf festem Boden etwas instabiler an, als ein Highroller oder Minion.
Der Minion bricht aber gerne unvermittelt aus, den Highroller muss man schon sehr aggressiv auf die Kante stellen. Im Ãbergang fÃ¼hlt er sich etwas unsicher an. Gerade der Ãbergang ist bei den Intensereifen aber sehr schÃ¶n unspektakulÃ¤r. Gerade bei weicheren BÃ¶den ist das sehr angenehm. Auf festeren BÃ¶den driften sie etwas frÃ¼her, dafÃ¼r aber sehr gut kontrollierbar.


Man kann sich mit den Reifen sehr gut an die Grenze rantasten, ohne gleich auf der Nase zu liegen, wenn man mal zu weit gegangen ist.


Ich finde die Intensereifen nicht unbedingt besser. Den Highroller mag ich auch sehr gerne. FÃ¼r 10 â¬/ Reifen war die Sache aber geritzt.


----------



## Dirkkro (22. November 2012)

Hallo, 
Ichj fahre gerne den 909 und brauche Nachschub. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum jetzt auf den Reifen 2,7 Breite steht? 
Ist das das "Alte" 2.5er Breitenformat?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## froride (22. November 2012)

2.7 sind uralte Dinger und werden seit Jahren nicht mehr gebaut.
Hat wohl jemand im Keller gefunden.


----------



## Dirkkro (23. November 2012)

Danke für den Tip, 
Zwei 2.7er  909er oder Intruder   werd ich mir dennoch hinlegen für vorne, da sie gerade sehr günstig sind. 
und ich gucke noch nach 2,35er Intrudern für hinten. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (23. November 2012)

Dirkkro schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip,
> Zwei 2.7er  909er oder Intruder   werd ich mir dennoch hinlegen für vorne, da sie gerade sehr günstig sind.
> und ich gucke noch nach 2,35er Intrudern für hinten.
> 
> Gruß Dirk


 
Die würd ich nicht mal geschenkt aufziehen, außer ich hab grad überhaupt kein Geld. Die 2.5er sind ja schon grenzwertig fett.
Ob der Gummi von den alten Dingern noch gut ist...


----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Für den Einsatz auf einer Schipiste suche ich einen Nachfolger für meinen Michelin Mud 3 Reifen und bin über den Intense Spike gestolpert.

Hat wer Erfahrungen damit im Schnee / auf einer präparierten Schipiste und bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt?
Der Michelin ging immer sehr schwer zu montieren (auf Double Track und SSC DH-595 Felgen), sind Intense Reifen da einfacher zu handhaben?


----------



## ride-FX (28. Dezember 2012)

ja, kannste nehmen, werden zwar noch härter als sie eh schon sind, aber funktioniert sehr gut in der funktion. die intense reifen gehen gefühlt etwas softer auf die felge als ein michelin, ist aber sehr abhängig von der verwendeten felge....


----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir, das klingt schon mal vielversprechend.


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Dezember 2012)

Also ich war nur einmal (Ende Oktober) damit im Schnee fahren. 
Sie haben gehalten, also keine Probleme wie mit der 42a Mischung wie bei Maxxis.
Ob sie jetzt besser oder schlechter als die Michelin sind weis ich aber auch nicht.

Wenn du dir aber welche holst schau das es die aktuellen sind. Die alten bekommt man fast nicht auf die Felge und noch schwerer wieder runter...


----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. Dezember 2012)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wenn du dir aber welche holst schau das es die aktuellen sind. Die alten bekommt man fast nicht auf die Felge und noch schwerer wieder runter...


 
Danke für den Tip!
Nur woran erkennt man ob es sich um ein aktuelles Modell handelt (hatte noch nie Intense Reifen)?


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Dezember 2012)

Die alten haben Intense drauf stehen. Die Schrift ist gelb und rot umrandet.
Auf den neuen steht nur noch ITS in rot drauf und eben der Name des Reifens.

Alt






Neu


----------



## ride-FX (28. Dezember 2012)

Versucht mal spueli und so


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Dezember 2012)

Spüli ist ganz hilfreich. Aber die alten sind so Steif und soweit ich weis mit Draht.
Man bekommt danach auch kaum noch den Schlauch zwischen den Mantel.

Aber was solls. Die Alten gibs eh kaum noch und es liegen zwei neue daheim


----------



## ride-FX (28. Dezember 2012)

Von welchen Dimensionen redest du? Ich hab den Spike in Neu und Alt nur in 2.25   / 2-ply und da is nix mit Draht, der is einfach nur sehr schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkkro (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich wollte mich nochmal melden, 
Habe trotz Bedenken die Intruder  und 909er als 2,7er fÃ¼r 8â¬ pro StÃ¼ck gekauft. 
Der Breitenunterschied und  HÃ¶henunterschied zum 2.5er ist kaum messbar. Das Gummi fÃ¼hlt sich genau so weich und Griffig  an wie die die ich letztes Jahr bei  Bikepallast gekauft habe
Ich bin den Intruder heute gefahren  Ist OK
Somit der richtige Reifen fÃ¼rs schmale Budget und Leute die sowieso gerne Intense fahren. 

GruÃ Dirk


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Dezember 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Von welchen Dimensionen redest du? Ich hab den Spike in Neu und Alt nur in 2.25   / 2-ply und da is nix mit Draht, der is einfach nur sehr schmal.




Das auch der 2,25er. Ob wirklich Draht drin ist weis ich nicht. Aber ohne Luft drin wird der auch nicht platt und wenn er runter ist von der Felge kann man ihn selbst mit Gewalt nicht zusammenfalten wie die anderen.

Hab ich damals vor 2 Jahren bei CRC gekauft als er im Ausverkauf war. Er kam auch ungefaltet.


----------



## q_FTS_p (29. Dezember 2012)

Klingt als hättest du so ein 4-ply Monster erwischt.


----------



## Dirkkro (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
Nein ist 2 Ply, Faltreifen  ein 4 Ply habe ich vor zwei Jahren einmal erwischt bei CRC  ,  den bekommst Du fast nicht auf die Felge,  Den behalte ich als Notlösung wenn es nach Ochsenkopf geht

Gruß Dirk


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. Dezember 2012)

Dirkkro schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nein ist 2 Ply, Faltreifen  ein 4 Ply habe ich vor zwei Jahren einmal erwischt bei CRC  ,  den bekommst Du fast nicht auf die Felge,  Den behalte ich als Notlösung wenn es nach Ochsenkopf geht
> 
> Gruß Dirk


 
Meinte eigentlich KaiKaisen, aber deine Aussage festigt nur meine Vermutung.


----------



## KaiKaisen (31. Dezember 2012)

Kann gut sein das es ein 4ply ist. Aber leider ist dies für mich nicht ersichtlich. Und deswegen bleib ich bei meiner Aussage das ich lieber die neuen nehme als nochmal das Risiko ein zu gehen so ein Reifen zu bekommen.

Außerdem haben die alten immer Probleme mit der _Karkasse_


----------



## _arGh_ (1. Januar 2013)

wie, immer?


----------



## schwarzerRitter (23. Januar 2013)

Wo kauft ihr eure Intense Reifen?

Hatte bei CRC den Spike schon im Warenkorb und wollte dann noch ein paar Teile dazu kaufen und gestern bestellen - jetzt ist der Spike dort ausverkauft und nicht mehr angeführt. 

Hat wer einen Tipp wo ich 2 aktuelle Spike herbekomme (über google bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden)?


----------



## ride-FX (24. Januar 2013)

bei ironworkx bekommste noch einige neue Intense reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (24. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tip!

Hab sie schon angeschrieben.


----------



## q_FTS_p (24. Januar 2013)

http://www.ironworkx.de/no_cache/ironworkx/shop/pl/e.html?tt_products%5Bcat%5D=96&tt_products%5Bproduct%5D=79&cHash=36f9fd116d1355b67d424bbbaffc47ed

Interessant. Laut der Seite haben die neuen Intense immer noch Naturkautschuk


----------



## ride-FX (24. Januar 2013)

Ist die Frage, ob alle Reifen im Sortiment den Naturkautschuk haben. Weicher sind sie trotzdem nicht


----------



## q_FTS_p (24. Januar 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob alle Reifen im Sortiment den Naturkautschuk haben. Weicher sind sie trotzdem nicht


 
Bei Spike und Intruder (lt. der Website) immerhin. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das bei 909, Invader und Edge nicht anders sein wird.
Mir taugt der "harte" 50a Gummi trotzdem. 40a Continental-Gummi fährt sich fast schwammig dagegen.


----------



## ride-FX (24. Januar 2013)

Ja, die Reifen fahren sich ja komplett unterschiedlich und sind für anderes terrain ausgelegt, der Kaiser zumindestens, btw. gibts die contis auch ne nummer härter, ca. 60a... aber das ist hier nicht thema.


----------



## Apeman (30. Januar 2013)

kann mir wer sagen wo ich die "intense DC EX Lite EX 2" einzuordnen habe und von wann die sind?

kann ich die an mein dh bike basteln oder doch lieber an mein allmountain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (30. Januar 2013)

ex dc lite würde ich nicht an einen DH-ler tun. Ist eher ein XC/AM Reifen.


----------



## Apeman (30. Januar 2013)

alles klar. danke


----------



## Apeman (31. Januar 2013)

welche reifencombo könnt ihr mir für mein dh-bike / saalbach und welche combo für den hometrail /dh-bike empfehlen (hometrail ist waldboden / feucht lehmig bis hart sandig)? 

p.s. hab bis jetzt für die nasse jahreszeit am vr den intruder its in 2,35 und am hr high roller 60a in 2,35 / für den trockenen staubigen sommer schwalbe wicked will 2,5


----------



## q_FTS_p (1. Februar 2013)

Intruder 2.35 + Edge 2.35. Beide DH und SR.
Muddy Mary 2.35/ Highroller 2 würden auch passen, gehen aber auf weichem Boden nicht so gut wie Intruder.
In Saalbach passt der Intruder auch gut. Ich finde der macht vor allem bei losem Geröll und felsiger Strecke eine sehr gute Figur.


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Februar 2013)

....ich hab mir das jetzt mal Auszugsweise zu Gemüte geführt und komme zu folgendem Schluss (bitte korrigiert mich falls ich es nicht blicke):

Anwendungszweck All Mountain / Enduro. Untergrund hauptsächlich local Trail mit Lehm und Waldboden. Ab und an Ausflüge in die Alpen mit entsprechend mehr Steinen und Wurzeln.

Sofern es halbwegs trocken ist eignen sich dafür am besten Invader und Edge? Der 909 kommt ins Spiel wenn es nass bzw. weich wird?
Der Edge hat den geringsten Rollwiderstand?
Der Invader hat mehr Seitenhalt?
Invader vorn und hinten für maximalen grip?
Edge vorn und hinten für geringsten Rollwiderstand?
Invader vorn und Edge hinten als bester Kompromiss?

2.35 fällt ungefähr so aus wie 2.5 bei Maxxis High Roller / Minion?

1 ply reicht für Hometrails und Alpentouren aus?
Für den Bikepark sollte es schon 2 ply sein?


----------



## q_FTS_p (2. Februar 2013)

Edge vorne halte ich für keine gute Idee. Die Seitenstollen können bei dem schon mal wegknicken.
ITS hat, finde ich, keine ordentlichen Enduro VR. Die leichteren AM/FR Modelle gibts nur mit Dualcompund und der 60a Gummi von denen kommt dem Maxxis 60a in sachen Grip recht nahe; also eher durchschnittlich. Die DH Modelle greifen dafür richtig gut bei jedem Untergrund. 
Ein Intruder FR Sticky Rubber wär traumhaft für vorne am Enduro.


----------



## flipdascrip (2. Februar 2013)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> ITS hat, finde ich, keine ordentlichen Enduro VR.



....sind halt recht günstig zu bekommen, während Maxxis gefühlt immer teurer wird.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Februar 2013)

Jo, eigentlich die einzige Reifenfirma mit noch vernünftigen Preisen. Wenn ein Fahrradreifen mehr als ein Autoreifen kostet kann ja irgendwas nicht mehr stimmen.


----------



## Promontorium (3. Februar 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen: Kenda!


----------



## _arGh_ (3. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fahrradreifen mehr als ein Autoreifen kostet kann ja irgendwas nicht mehr stimmen.


jaha, was da wohl nicht mehr stimmt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (3. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Jo, eigentlich die einzige Reifenfirma mit noch vernünftigen Preisen. Wenn ein Fahrradreifen mehr als ein Autoreifen kostet kann ja irgendwas nicht mehr stimmen.


 absofort zieh ich mir schwalbe marathon am Downhiller auf.


----------



## hnx (18. Februar 2013)

Fährt hier wer ITS AM Varianten am Enduro und kann was zur Haltbarkeit der 1-ply Karkassen sagen? Gummi ist ja der Gleiche wie bei der FR Variante (DC).


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2013)

Bin ich 'ne zeitlang gefahren (vorne DH, hinten Edge). Habe sie dann letzte Saison gewechselt, da der Edge abgefahren war und ich vorne was (noch) leichteres wollte.
Bei mir haben sie einwandfrei gehalten, allerdings bin ich weder der große Springer noch hatte ich seitlichen Felskontakt. Fahre auch generell nicht so aggressiv, falls Dir das weiterhilft. Ich denke, es kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an - wie immer halt!
Momentan ist doch im Bikemarkt ein 909er für 'nen schmalen Taler, allerdings 2,5". Der baut halt sehr breit. Probier's aus!


----------



## froride (18. Februar 2013)

Vergleichbar mit den alten Maxxis 1Ply Karkassen von Minion und HR. Die neuen EXO 1Ply von Maxxis sind aber etwas besser.


----------



## Fridl89 (22. Februar 2013)

> Fährt hier wer ITS AM Varianten am Enduro und kann was zur Haltbarkeit der 1-ply Karkassen sagen? Gummi ist ja der Gleiche wie bei der FR Variante (DC).



Ich fahr den 909 in 2.35 und 2.5 als Winterkombi am Enduro, Haltbarkeit bis jetzt top.

subjektiv waren auf meiner Rubberqueen 2.2 BCC deutlich schneller, Karkassenfäden auf der Seite zu erkennen


----------



## hnx (22. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten und am Rande, CRC hat ITS Reifen im Abverkauf im Augenblick.


----------



## q_FTS_p (18. Mai 2013)

Der Invader is schon ein echt geiler Trockenreifen durfte ich heute feststellen. MMn besser als die Maxxis Teile.


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. Mai 2013)

So ging es mir gestern auch wieder.
Ist echt genial wie der einfach hält 

Ich bin in gestern vorne in der 2,5 Version und hinten den EDGE 2,35.
Davor bin ich die 2,35 vorne und hinten gefahren. Das war auch sehr angenehm.
Der Edge rollte aber etwas besser als der Intruder hinten.


----------



## q_FTS_p (19. Mai 2013)

Meinst du nicht Invader? Aber du hast schon recht, der Intruder ist der am schlechtesten rollende Reifen, den ich je hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (19. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich verlesen. Ich hab gedacht du meinst den Intruder.
Den Invader hab ich auch noch daheim. Aber leider ist das Wetter hier noch nie so gewesen das es sich gelohnt hätte ihn drauf zu ziehen.
Ich war letztes Jahr aber auch zufrieden mit ihm auch wenn ich ihn nur an zwei Tagen drauf hatte.

Bezüglich dem rollen. Vorne ist mir es eigentlich egal hinten hab ich deswegen jetzt ja den Edge drauf gezogen.

Aber Allgemein muss ich sagen bin ich mit den Intruder am meisten zufrieden.


----------



## hnx (19. Mai 2013)

Ist eigentlich schonmal einer den Zero gefahren? Vergleich zum Invader?


----------



## froride (19. Mai 2013)

Ich zitiere mich da mal selbst. Und gegen Porto könnte ich dir den auch noch abgeben.



> Zugegeben, der Zero DH ist schon eine zweifelhafte Erscheinung. Zum einen die doppelte Downhillkarkasse in 2,4er Breite und die weiche Gummimischung mit ihrer exzellenten Dämpfung, zum anderen das spärliche Profil mit ein paar Stollen an der Seite. Und doch kann ein solcher DH Semislick auf trockenen, harten Kursen Sinn machen. Weniger Rollwiederstand bei weiterhin gutem Durchschlagsschutz und einigermaßen Kurvengrip. Doch kann man so ein Teil auch auf Touren zum Trailbiking/Enduro einsetzen?
> Zuersteinmal der erhoffte Rollwiederstand. Der ist wirklich trotz der weichen Gummimischung recht passabel und kommt durchaus in die Nähe eines Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35. Doch was ihm zu diesem oder einem Intense System4 fehlt, ist die Spitzigkeit beim Beschleunigen. Und das liegt eben an den 1064g, welche der Zero wiegt. Also was der Zero an Rollwiederstand einspart, wird durch das Gewicht fast wieder aufgezehrt. Dafür punktet er wieder beim Durchschlagsschutz und das deutlich. Ich bin den Zero mit 0,5bar weniger gefahren als ich üblicherweise hinten fahre, genauer mit 2bar. Auch im rauen Steinfeld gab es keinen Durchschlag. Wer die 2Ply Karkassen von Intense kennt, weis das dies nicht von ungefähr kommt. Was macht nun der Grip einer solchen Glatze? Da wird man schon sehr überrascht. Bergauf gab es nicht eine einzige Situation, in der ich Grip vermisst habe. Die Downhillqualitäten sind ähnlich bestechend. Der Zero fährt sich direkter, weniger gedämpft als Reifen mit dicken Gumminoppen. Doch trotzdem rutscht er sehr spät und der Kurvengrip ist wirklich überraschend hoch. Ein Larsen TT hält da bei weitem nicht mit. Sogar beim Bremsen musste ich oft schauen ob wirklich keine Stollen drauf sind. Zwar baut er wenig Bremstraktion auf, doch trotzdem blockiert das Rad viel später als gedacht und man muss darauf gar nicht so aufpassen. Bei der Spurführung bekommt der Zero Probleme sobald der Untergrund immer loser wird. Vor allem auf groben Schotter tänzelt dann das Hinterrad hin und her. An steilen Abfahrten kommt das verstärkt zum tragen, wie auch die mäßige Bremstraktion. Wer in schnellen Turns gern das Hinterrad mit den Beinen in den Drift schiebt, der muss etwas aufpassen. Der Ausfallschritt ist zuerst schnell und auch größer als gewohnt, doch wenn die Seitenstollen greifen, läuft alles wieder sicher. Insgesamt macht der Reifen viel Spaß und erstaunt einen immer wieder, was ohne viele Stollen alles möglich ist. Den effektiven Vorteil bei Rollwiederstand/Beschleunigung gegenüber meinem Intense Edge AM mit härter Mischung und 870g sehe ich nicht wirklich sehr groß. Aber in Sachen Durchschlagschutz topt er ihn deutlich. Für trockene, harte Kurse ein spaßiger Reifen der einiges mitmacht und einem oft ein "WOW!" entlockt.


----------



## q_FTS_p (20. Mai 2013)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Aber Allgemein muss ich sagen bin ich mit den Intruder am meisten zufrieden.


 
Ich auch. Geniales Teil.


----------



## hnx (27. Mai 2013)

froride Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gibts z.Z. keine ITS Reifen online zu kaufen oder spinnt nur mein Google?


----------



## Tribal84 (29. Mai 2013)

ich suche was in richtung highroller und minion, breite wie minion in 2,5. Gewicht sollte auch etwa gleich sein, gerne leichter..

welche intense passen da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Mai 2013)

1ply 2ply
Maxxpro oder ST?


----------



## plutho (29. Mai 2013)

blicke da noch nicht ganz durch, welcher intense für welche böden, welcher hat den geringsten rollwiderstand und welcher ist am universellsten

danke


----------



## q_FTS_p (29. Mai 2013)

Am universellsten is der Intruder. 

Wenns Richtung High Roller gehen soll wäre der 909 eine Option. Evt. auch der Invader in 2.5 (soll einen größeren Stollenabstand als der 2.35er haben). Allerdings gehen die Meinungen zum 909 etwas auseinander. Zum einen soll er das Mittelding zwischen Intruder und Invader darstellen, andererseits heißts, dass der Intruder all das kann was der 909 kann, nur dass sich letzterer im Gatsch nicht so schnell zusetzt.


----------



## plutho (29. Mai 2013)

mmhhh,

der 909 sieht doch aus wie ein minion, der edge wie ein high roller und der intruder wie ein matsch-reifen, tja und der invader ?????
 suche was, was zu meinem ibex am vorderrad passt aber leichter rollt


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Mai 2013)

plutho schrieb:


> mmhhh,
> 
> der 909 sieht doch aus wie ein minion, der edge wie ein high roller und der intruder wie ein matsch-reifen, tja und der invader ?????
> suche was, was zu meinem ibex am vorderrad passt aber leichter rollt



Dann kannst du eigentlich nur noch den Invader AM nehmen.

Wenn man wüsste was du so fährst wäre es einfacher.

Bei ITS gibs halt nichts was an das ST42a von Maxxis ran kommt.
Das scheint aber auch nicht dein Anliegen zu sein wenn du du den Ibex fährst.


----------



## plutho (29. Mai 2013)

achso,

für hometrail und epische tour, vorne einen ibex 2.4 und hinten einen gegen die laufrichtung aufgezogenen nn 2.4, lacht nur. für alles grobe minion 2.5 f vorne und hinten. ne alternative zum nn, fällt mir schwer, ist aber immer willkommen. 
aber eigentlich geht es um die minions, a) sie müssen erstzt werden, und b) nicht universell genug.
meine bisherigen überlegungen der neue minion dhr 2 vorne und hinten, kenda nevegal vorne und hinten ??? und halt intense, kann ich nicht einschätzen. es soll halt mehr seitenhalt haben als Ibex/high roller


----------



## pfalz (29. Mai 2013)

Invader AM vorne, Edge AM hinten, jeweils in 2.35, DC....fahr ich so das fast das ganze Jahr über auf den hometrails


----------



## plutho (29. Mai 2013)

jetzt kann ich den invader von seinen eigenschaften immer noch nicht einschätzen. von der art des profils könnte ich mir vorstellen nevegal vorne und invader hinten, wenn der invader besser rollt als der nevegal. ich mag schnelle hinterräder.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Mai 2013)

Der Invader ist eher was für feste Böden. Ich finde das Profil beim 2.35er fürs Vorderrad ziemlich spärlich. Bei wichem oder losem Untergrund fängt er ganz gut an zu driften und verliert dann doch recht schnell den halt. Eher ein Reifen für geshapte Trails. Die sind halt auch bei Nässe hart.

Ich fahre seit Monaten den 909er vorne und hinten 2.35 1ply. Sehr guter Allroundreifen für Touren und Trails. Auch in heftigerem Gelände noch gut fahrbar. Wenn man im Schlamm einfach mal die Bremse losläßt, dann wirft er den Dreck auch schnell wieder ab. Einfach ein sehr guter Allrounder, der halt bei festen und extrem weichen Untergründen an seine Grenzen kommt, aber immer noch gut fahrbar bleibt.

Früher fand ich den auch nicht so prall. Mittlerweile finde ich ihn richtig klasse.

Aufziehen und nicht weiter nachdenken.


Der Intruder geht halt mehr Richtung weiche Böden, ist aber auch sehr breit einsetzbar. Allerdings nur als Downhillreifen erhältlich und damit für mich als Alltagsreifen raus.

Der DHR II gefällt mir auch. Wenn ich aber die Intensegummis weiterhin so günstig bekomme, dann lege ich für einen anderen Reifen keine 50  hin.


----------



## plutho (29. Mai 2013)

der 909 hört sich damit sehr nach minion an. also wäre nevegal vorne und 2.5 invader hinten ggfl sinnig, wenn er leichter rollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (29. Mai 2013)

Im Trockenen und bei hartem Boden geht der Invader am besten. Wirds feucht, dann hält der Invader auch noch gut auf Wurzeln und Steinen.
Schwachpunkt mMn loser, feuchter Boden (z.B. Wald).

Beim Rollwiderstand der ITS Reifen ists leider nicht immer zum besten gestellt. Ebenso ITS-typisch ist der breite Grenzbereich der Reifen (kein Minion "Grenzbereich, dann Abflug"-Verhalten), wobei der Invader speziell auch sehr aggressiv gefahren werden kann.

Den Ibex hatte ich selber am Rad (FR, 2.4). Auf die Idee, den mit einem Invader am HR zu kombinieren bin ich bisher nicht gekommen. Der Ibex kann alles ok (sehr guter AM/Enduro Allrounder halt), aber nichts richtig gut (außer Rollen), da wäre der HR zu oft der griffigere Reifen.

Intruder würde ich für AM Einsatz nicht wirklich empfehlen. 1.2kg und die langen Stollen sprechen da für mich dagegen.


----------



## pfalz (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich einen Vergleich ziehen müsste: 
Rollt am VR ähnlich wie der Maxxis Minion Front, aber besserer Grip bei feuchtem Boden und feuchten Wurzeln (wenn es matschig wird: Intruder, wenn es ganz doll matschig wird: Spike...). Am HR gut, wenn er noch neu ist, wenn er aber etwas abgefahren ist, dann rollt er merklich schwerer als z.B. ein Minion Rear. Daher bin ich dazu übergegangen, den Invader nur noch am VR zu fahren. Am HR fahre ich den Edge (Ich finde, dieser hat mehr Ähnlichkeit mit dem Minion Rear als mit dem Highroller...).

Wenn es hinten noch leichter rollen soll und es trocken bis leicht feucht ist, würde ich Dir empfehlen, den System 4 von Intense mal ins Auge zu fassen.


----------



## Nicklas.B (29. Mai 2013)

kann mir hier jemnd näheres zu den INTENSE FRO Lite 26x2,5 sagen?

haben 2ply und ne gummimischung die der supertack von maxxis ähneld.

danke
*
*


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Mai 2013)

plutho schrieb:


> der 909 hört sich damit sehr nach minion an. also wäre nevegal vorne und 2.5 invader hinten ggfl sinnig, wenn er leichter rollt



Der hat mit dem Minion so ziemlich garnix gemein. Sieht man eigentlich auch am Profil.

Invader 2.5 passt wahrscheinlich garnicht in den Hinterbau. Der 2.35er reicht locker.

Nevegal hat Schwächen bei weichem Boden.


Ein Allrounder brauch imho  Querprofil auf der Lauffläche und eine Profilkante (z.B. Highroller) oder ausgeprägte stabile Stollen an den Seiten ( z.B. 909).


Alles andere taugt meiner Ansicht nach nicht wirklich bzw. hat an irgendeinem Punkt massive Schwächen.


----------



## plutho (29. Mai 2013)

also 909 anstatt minion für park und ähnliches und für die tour bleibt es wie es ist (ibex/NN)


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Mai 2013)

Also aus meiner Sicht kann der 909 dem Minion nicht mithalten.
Was stört dich denn am Minion?


----------



## plutho (29. Mai 2013)

eigentlich nur, dass er sich so schnell zusetzt, der rest ist einfach lust auf was neues.für hinten was schneller rollendes wäre auch nicht schlecht. aber kein larsen.

an dhr 2 vorne und hinten hab ich auch schon gedacht


----------



## hnx (29. Mai 2013)

Für den Park je 1 Satz Invader und Intruder, dann von hart nach weich Inv/Inv, Intr/Inv und Intr/Intr aufziehen. Spike für die besonderen Tage.
Damit komme ich eigentlich immer gut zurecht.

Außer bei überwiegend hartem Boden haben mich die ITS-Modelle für (Enduro-)Touren bisher nicht überzeugt, auch weil der 1:1 Konterpart zum Intruder im 1ply Bereich fehlt.


----------



## Promontorium (29. Mai 2013)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Also aus meiner Sicht kann der 909 dem Minion nicht mithalten.




Können das andere bestäigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Mai 2013)

Auf hartem Boden sicher.

Ansonsten sicher nicht.


----------



## plutho (30. Mai 2013)

das sind mir zuviele reifen. ein satz für normal und einen für park auf getrennten lrs. der normale muß alles können, der park eher trocken. bei dauerregen und wenn es zuviel naß ist fahr ich nicht im park.


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin Anfang letzte Saison den 909 2,5 DH / 909 2,5 FR immer im Park gefahren.

Der 909 "rollt" an sich nicht schlecht. Laut ITS ist er ja für Soft/Sand and loose. Dort konnte ich ihn nie wirkliche testen.
Aber wenn es schlammig wird setzt er sich zu. Wenn es trocken ist gibt es bessere, bzw Reifen mit den ich mich sicherer gefühlt hab.
Deswegen bin ich dann wieder umgestiegen.

Zwischen drin hab ich den Onza Ibex 2,4 DHC RC² 45a / RC² 55a umgestiegen.
Von den war ich Anfangs recht angetan. Mit der Zeit musste ich aber feststellen das der Reifen außer gut rollen nichts besonders gut kann. Trocken=nicht besonders gut, Matsch=nicht gut, nass=nicht gut.

Hab dann dieses Jahr angefangen etwas zu testen.
Also 
Invader 2,35 DH / 2,35 DH
Intruder 2,35 DH / 2,35 DH
Intruder 2,5 DH / 2,5 DH
Intruder 2,5 DH / Edge 2,35 DH
Spike 2,25 DH / 2,35 DH

Was noch fehlt ist
Intruder 2,35 DH / Invader 2,35 DH
Intruder 2,5 DH / Invader 2,35 DH
Intruder 2,5 DH / 909 2,5 FR

Wenn du was suchst was sich nicht so schnell zusetzt fürn Park aber auch im trockenen geht und auch noch etwas rollt würde ich

Intruder 2,5(oder 2,35) DH / Edge 2,35 DH nehmen.
Wenns rollen egal ist
Intruder 2,5(2,35) DH / Intruder 2,35 DH nehmen.

Für ne Tour gibs glaub kaum was "besseres" als den Minion wenns trocken ist.
Wenns bei Matsch noch etwas halten soll wohl er der Highroller.

Den NN bin ich hinten noch nicht gefahren aber ich denke im Matsch wird der sich wohl auch recht schnell zusetzt bzw. im Verhältnis zu Highroller Minion DHR nicht soviel Grip bieten.
Bei ITS fehlt leider wie schon gesagt wurde ein Intruder in AM oder FR Variante.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Mai 2013)

Der 909 ist auch im Schlamm noch recht gut dabei. Man muss ihn halt einfach mal rollen lassen.
Ich bin den letzten Herbst bei miesestem Pisswetter in Saalbach gefahren. Ging ziemlich problemlos.

Wenn man sich allerdings eher den Schlammhang runterbremst, dann setzt er sich logischerweise zu.
Wie jeder andere Reifen auch. Selbst bei nen Schlammreifen ist da irgendwann schluss.

Ich würde einfach einen Satz 909er 1ply fürs Touren und einen Satz 2ply fürn Park kaufen. Da hat man einen Reifen, der immer fahrbar ist und muss sich nicht immer umgewöhnen, wenn man dann mal die Downhillreifen aufzieht. Die 2.35er sollten reichen. Für den Park ist vorne je nach Strecke auch ein 2.5er ganz sinnvoll.

Dann halt einfach fahren und mit dem Reifen warm werden.


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. Mai 2013)

Also als ich damals in Saalbach war war dort auch nach einem Regen nicht soviel Schlammig bis auf der untere Teil der X-Line.
Hier kann ich mir gut vorstellen das der 909 sich gut schlägt.
Ich war damals allerdings mit meinem Intruder zufriedener. 

Vielleicht kann ich aber auch einfach nicht genug fahren damit ich von den mittleren Stollen gescheit auf die äußeren komm und deswegen der 909 nicht so getaugt hat.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Mai 2013)

Mittlerweile habe die den ein oder anderen neuen Trail gebaut bzw. bauen noch.
Einer hatte ne recht lange Wiesenpassage. Die war total aufgeweicht und verschlammt. Ging trotzdem noch. Natürlich wäre ein Schlammreifen besser gewesen, aber jedesmal den Reifen wechseln wenn es regnet? Da nehme ich doch eher einen der alles ganz gut kann und gehe Biken.

Der Rest ist einfach eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Der Reifen ist gut. Wenn was nicht klappt, dann war das eher mein Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (30. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Reifen zusetzen ist wirklich sehr Fahrweise abhängig. Ich hatte auch immer beim MinionF geschimpft, er setze sich zu. Dann war ich mal mit einem Bekannten unterwegs, der DH Rennfahrer ist. Der meinte, es wäre Quatsch, der MinionF setzt sich nicht schnell zu, ich würde zu viel bremsen. Und tatsächlich sind wir die gleiche nasse Abfahrt runter, er natürlich sauschnell , und unten waren meine MinionF total zu und seine total frei. Seitdem bremse ich weniger.


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Mai 2013)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich aber auch einfach nicht genug fahren damit ich von den mittleren Stollen gescheit auf die äußeren komm und deswegen der 909 nicht so getaugt hat.



Ich glaube, genau daran liegt es...
Seitdem ich mich gezwungen habe in Kurven konsequent auf die Schulterstollen zu gehen, bin ich völlig begeistert vom 909!

Der Baron von Conti kann zwar alles noch nen Ticken besser, kostet aber deutlich mehr und hält bei Weitem nicht so lange..

Ich fahr bis auf Weiteres nur noch Intense 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. Mai 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, genau daran liegt es...
> Seitdem ich mich gezwungen habe in Kurven konsequent auf die Schulterstollen zu gehen, bin ich völlig begeistert vom 909!
> 
> Der Baron von Conti kann zwar alles noch nen Ticken besser, kostet aber deutlich mehr und hält bei Weitem nicht so lange..
> ...



Die Frage ist wie du dies machst. Wenn ich durch Anlieger etc fahr sind meine Reifen eigentlich nie so schräg das ich an diese komme. Das Rad aber sinnlos nach unten drücken bringt aber auch nichts außer das der Lenker oder Pedal am Boden streift 
Ich bin und bleib erst mal beim Intruder, vielleicht auch weil ich 2x 2,5 und 2,35 hier rumliegen hab


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mir 909 und Intruder so ansehe, dann wüsste ich nicht was der 909 besser machen sollte. Außer vielleicht Rollen.
Beide haben recht stark versetzte Seitenstollen, die eher bei weichem Boden Sinn machen (beim 909 etwas näher aneinander liegend; dürfte im Trockenen von Vorteil sein); allerdings sind die Mittelstollen vom Intruder mehr auf Selbstreinigung und Bremsgrip ausgelegt, was mMn mehr Sinn macht, als die auf Rollwiderstand ausgelegten Stollen des 909, insb. für einen Vorderreifen.

Hätte der 909 etwas stärker abgestützte Seitenstollen, die etwas weniger versetzt und nahe aneinanderliegend, wäre das wahrsch. ein ziemlich fähiger Trockenreifen.
Würde dann auch aussehen wie ein Minion


----------



## plutho (31. Mai 2013)

@_kai_
ich glaub ich probier es doch mit minion dhr2

zum NN

wenn man den nn gegen die fahrichtung montiert, ist das profil schön v-förmig, damit trainiert sehr gut schlamm, kies etc. nach aussen und hat deutlich mehr performance. die komischen u-blocks umgeht man so auch, damit ist der übergang in schräglage angenehmer, der reifen stellt sich nicht mehr so auf bei schräglage, verliert aber bei max. schräglage etwas früher den halt, hinten nicht so schlimm. langlebiger ist er so auch, zumind. die pacestar variante. eigentlich ist es so eine leichte und ausreichende touren-kombo mit dem ibex vorne. aber nicht wirklich für den park. der ibex kann halt alles etwas und nichts besonders gut, aber das will man ja von einem allrounder im toureneinsatz.


----------



## ride-FX (3. Juni 2013)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir 909 und Intruder so ansehe, dann wüsste ich nicht was der 909 besser machen sollte. Außer vielleicht Rollen.
> Beide haben recht stark versetzte Seitenstollen, die eher bei weichem Boden Sinn machen (beim 909 etwas näher aneinander liegend; dürfte im Trockenen von Vorteil sein); allerdings sind die Mittelstollen vom Intruder mehr auf Selbstreinigung und Bremsgrip ausgelegt, was mMn mehr Sinn macht, als die auf Rollwiderstand ausgelegten Stollen des 909, insb. für einen Vorderreifen.
> 
> Hätte der 909 etwas stärker abgestützte Seitenstollen, die etwas weniger versetzt und nahe aneinanderliegend, wäre das wahrsch. ein ziemlich fähiger Trockenreifen.
> Würde dann auch aussehen wie ein Minion


 
Den 909 würde ich auf harten Böden vorziehen. Der Intruder rutscht da doch ziemlich heftig. Dafür greift er im tiefen Boden besser.


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Den 909 würde ich auf harten Böden vorziehen. Der Intruder rutscht da doch ziemlich heftig. Dafür greift er im tiefen Boden besser.



Damit hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme


----------



## ride-FX (3. Juni 2013)

Sei froh, dann faehrst du ihn noch nicht im Grenzbereich.


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Sei froh, dann faehrst du ihn noch nicht im Grenzbereich.



Gut zu wissen das dort noch Luft ist 
Ich hab diesbezüglich nur mit dem Ibex besonders schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Deswegen bin ich wieder zurück auf den Intruder und bin wieder total begeistert davon.

Wenns trocken und hart ist (geht das dieses Jahr überhaupt noch?) sind eh die Invader da


----------



## q_FTS_p (3. Juni 2013)

Stimmt der Intruder rutsch auf harten Böden recht stark, aber nicht unangekündigt. Is richtig lässig mit dem durch Anlieger durchzurutschen. 
 @ride-FX: Hast Du einen Vergleich zwischen Invader und 909 auf harten Böden? Hab gelesen, dass da die Stollen vom 909 zum Wegknicken neigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (3. Juni 2013)

jaein, den 909 bin ich nicht soo oft gefahren, aber den invader. der "passt" eigentlich schon ganz gut, find den intense jedoch einfach zu hart / ungedämpft. bin früher ja viel ITS gefahren, nun nur noch Conti und Minions.


----------



## fishbone121 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mich letztens aufs Bike von meinem Kumpel gesetzt mit Minions und bin mal n bissl rumgerollt und war erstaunt wie leicht das vor sich herrollt...  Kanns sein, dass der Invader n abnormal hohen Rollwiderstand hat??? Und wie ist der Rollwiderstand im Vergleich zum 909? Beim dem Preis, wieso sollte ich da noch Maxxis oder Conti kaufen: http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?cPath=103&products_id=687 ?? 

Welcher ist denn eurer Meinung nach jetzt der beste All Rounder von Intense für den Bikepark oder den Hometrail? Sollte wenig Rollwiderstand (etwa wie ein Minion) haben, im harten trockenen gut grippen, aber auch im losen und auch noch im feuchten genügend Grip und Sicherheit bieten


----------



## q_FTS_p (6. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich der Intruder, der kann alles nur nicht leicht rollen. Der 909 dürfte aber auch passen. Rollt sicher besser als der Intruder.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (31. August 2013)

Wo gibt´s noch welche zu kaufen?


----------



## KaiKaisen (1. September 2013)

Gibs keine mehr bei CRC?


----------



## krasse-banny911 (1. September 2013)

Nur den 909 und so´n XC Ding...


----------



## ride-FX (1. September 2013)

ebay und diverese österreicher shops nimmer?


----------



## DerandereJan (2. September 2013)

krasse-banny911 schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s noch welche zu kaufen?



http://www.ironworkx.de/

Ruf da mal an... der Mann hat gute Kontakte!


----------

